# The Ones That Got Away



## Tress

We've all had that one betta puppy dog eye us from its pet store cup, but you weren't ready/wanting to take home another that day, so with a heavy heart you walk away. Next time you go it's gone, and you always wonder "what if?". Lets share some stories (and pictures if you have them) of the ones that you passed up but never let you forget about them.

Just before I got Lux, there was a small steel blue & white marble CT (either plakat or female because the fins were short). I wasn't ready for another betta and all I had was my 1g QT tank. But I told myself that the next time I came in, if it was there I would get it. It was gone.

The day that I got Zip was new shipment day (or the day after). Before I saw her I was admiring some of the lovely DTs that just came in. I'm not a big fan of DTs (or so I keep telling myself...) and the ones we get in are short bodied so I know they are at risk for more issues. Well there was two I liked. One was almost pure white, but its body was extremely short and its fins were showing some damage. The other was a very nice white & blue marble. He was in good shape and I was almost _almost_ going to do it till I looked up one more cup and saw the two young female bettas. I knew neither would live long in the care my store gives and one was already looking ill. So I chose her over him. 2 days later I took a pic of him, he was already starting to look not so great. But better than other female that was dead.

A few days ago I went to get more water conditioner, and guess what.. new shipment of bettas... These DTs are killing me... this time there was a cambodian butterfly and an absolutely adorable white/blue/black marble. The latter is driving me insane. He was so cute, he was all white except for a black head and a little bit of blue in his dorsal. He was also very small and ahh Dx I'm gonna die if I go there and he's still there.. though I have the room I don't have the money for him. But he's torturing me in my mind with that cute face.

Anyways, if you have a story of a pretty betta you pass up and regretted, post here


----------



## Remi

I'm actually going back tomorrow to try to avoid this, haha. I didn't get a photo though. I really wish I had.


----------



## Reccka

I saw this guy about 2 months ago, and I do still think of him from time to time. I hope he(and his brothers) went to a good home.


----------



## Tress

Remi said:


> I'm actually going back tomorrow to try to avoid this, haha. I didn't get a photo though. I really wish I had.


Haha someone gets a lucky break  I hope it will still be there!



Reccka said:


> I saw this guy about 2 months ago, and I do still think of him from time to time. I hope he(and his brothers) went to a good home.


Nice, I've seen a few like that here, but most weren't in good shape when I looked so I wasn't interested in them.

That's the hardest thing about the ones we leave behind, you hold hope that maybe, just maybe, they got a good caring home with someone who knows enough about bettas or finds a site like this one


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I was thinking of making a thread like this a few days ago!
In order by encounter dates

When I got my 2 deltas (Magnus and Alastor) i'd seen them at teh store s few days ealier and when i went back to buy them I spotted another ad spent a good 10-20 minutes debating between this boy and Magnus (the other was a black and green (really green no blue green) metallic dragon scale double tail.. his fins were so huge though I thought he'd be more likely to shred his fins to get rid of the weight (ironically Magnus is now a fin nipper =.=) When I went back to look for the black and green boy a week later (was thinking of being bad and getting another tank for him) he was gone :c
the photo doesn't do him justice.. i just hope he went to a competent caring home


Another male I almost bought, simply because he was extremal y active, flaring at my finger, and had a bubble nest (never seen one at the store make a nest)! His colors were a green-blue with black head and beard, the gradient from blue to green in his fins was stunning. Talked with my husband and was flip-flopp about it but went back to see if he was there a day or to later 'If he's there I'm getting him.".. he wasn't :c


I found this boy on aqubid and was soOOooOOOoo close to buying him but told myself I could not as I'd not bought a new tank (my 6g bowfront) yet and couldn't put him in the quarantine tank as it was in use. I'd hoped the seller would re-list him but they never did. I tried contacting them but they never responded :c I would have named him Monochrome, Quill, or something themed on the cute white 'claw' of his pelvic fins...


And most recently I was almost bad and bought a female (or possibly young male too bit to be put in the 'baby betta' label). Nothing special for color, Cambodian I think is the term(?) crowntail. But she was incredibly inquisitive and active compared to the others, seems like an adorable personality. Alas I have no spare tanks so I cannot take her.. I might get lucky and get one for the holidays but she will likely be bought or dead by then :c Sorry little one!


----------



## fleetfish

I saw a beautiful black HM the other day. No irridescence, just solid black. I could have gotten him, but I had to leave him ... he was one of my dream boys.


----------



## Tress

Haha I read minds >:3 So many people were talking about bettas they passed on but regretted that I was like "Why is there not a thread for this?" 

You passed up some real lovelies!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Whoops sorry for possible page stretching, I though i resized all those 
Yeh I'm kicking myself for the ones I missed, especially that dumbo boy! Only thing that eases the pain of that one is telling myself he probably would nip his white pectorals and shred them...


----------



## givemethatfish

UGH! I saw the prettiest ******-bluey-pinkey-marbley betta just now at Meijer. I have NO more room for more bettas, but Meijer takes such horrendous care of their fish. They must have just gotten a shipment in because over half the bettas were still alive (shocker). But poor little dude is doomed there. I wonder if I the old ball & chain would notice if I set up another tank . . .


----------



## Charc14

O my Gosh! I saw the most gorgeous Green and white Marble Delta a couple weeks ago. And he was so active, and healthy! and he was totally puppy eyeing me with such bright blue eyes! it was sooooooooooo hard not to jut grab him and take him home  I regret that decision so much  

but, who knows? maybe he got a even better home then I could provide!


----------



## Magickarp05

A few weeks ago, I saw a beautiful, teal, half-moon doubletail at Petco. I couldn't get him, though, and I can't stop thinking about him. I'm really just hoping that he went to a good home and I'll find another lovely, little betta to fall in love with.


----------



## Remi

Tress said:


> Haha someone gets a lucky break  I hope it will still be there!


No dice. 
Went back today and he was gone. A regular veiltail and in his container he had a pale but very purpley purple body and white fins. I can't imagine how he would have colored up. I had had no where to put him when I'd seen him though.


----------



## Tress

Remi said:


> No dice.
> Went back today and he was gone. A regular veiltail and in his container he had a pale but very purpley purple body and white fins. I can't imagine how he would have colored up. I had had no where to put him when I'd seen him though.


Aww, that sucks. Purple butterfly VT... gosh that would be awesome..


----------



## VivianKJean

Over the summer I saw the most gorgeous dragon scale. He was so energetic and was super aggressive. He started going crazy when I approached the betta display until I came over to his cup. His cup was originally in the back of the display where no one ever looks. I went back a week later and he was still there and still as active. I move his cup to the front of the display where Petco displays their most expensive fish hoping someone would buy him. I went back a week later with the intention of buying him if he was still there and he was gone... The photo is from the 2nd week I saw him.


----------



## Tress

Aww, he was such a cutie  

The DT I last saw is still haunting me, I want him real bad and it's only getting worse. But then I think "he's probably gone, or dying" so then I get afraid to even see when I know that I can't get him. For once I have the set up to get another betta, but no money to get them with. Usually it's the other way around..


----------



## Remi

Tress said:


> Aww, that sucks. Purple butterfly VT... gosh that would be awesome..


I know. And now there's another there I like. He's a light orange, kinda scrawny, veiltail.
Think he'd stay orange? The color tricks these guys can pull once they're in a in warm tank all happy throw me, haha. I've been thinking about him since I left. I don't see a lot of them.


----------



## Tress

Remi said:


> I know. And now there's another there I like. He's a light orange, kinda scrawny, veiltail.
> Think he'd stay orange? The color tricks these guys can pull once they're in a in warm tank all happy throw me, haha. I've been thinking about him since I left. I don't see a lot of them.


He might, next time bring a camera and a flashlight. With a light you can see the irids he might be hiding and a camera to take a picture for us


----------



## cujiine

These are just some of the many ones I've had to walk away from because of timing or space issues. The black crowntail was especially hard because one of my dream boys is a black crowntail.


----------



## MikeG14

I saw the cutest little King last Saturday, he was wagging his tail at me begging me to take him home. I spent the whole week thinking about him.

In 30 minutes I'm leaving for work. When I'm done at 11:30 I'm going straight to Petco to see if that little King is still there. If he is, I'll be setting up a new tank today instead of a Christmas tree. 

I can have a 2.5 gallon Quarantine tank set up in minutes for him. I wouldn't be able to have a 20 long ready for him until tomorrow. Would have to go with silk plants instead of live temporarily. As you can see, I've thought this out.

If you are in the Willow Grove, PA area just outside of Philly. Please buy him and save me the trouble. He's on the bottom shelf, 2nd from the right in the main display. He's a beautiful, bright blue with a splash of red on the fins. I would love to see somebody from the forum get him so I could watch him grow up and be spectacular.

It breaks my heart that he'll most likely wind up in some kid's Sponge Bob tank or a wedding.

I would have never have gotten back into this hobby if I'd known it would make me feel like Oskar Schindler.


----------



## Tress

I hope he is! I agree with you. I find it so hard to go into the pet store, but at the same time I'm drawn there. I know that even if I stopped going there, it wouldn't make them stop selling bettas, so even if I can just give one a better home it's kinda worth it. I still can't stop thinking about the one I saw a few days ago, if I could just get the money I'd go get him. He's giving me insomnia....

Those sweet little pouty faces and wagging tails are just so irresistible..


----------



## Aqua Aurora

MikeG14 said:


> I saw the cutest little King last Saturday, he was wagging his tail at me begging me to take him home. I spent the whole week thinking about him.
> 
> In 30 minutes I'm leaving for work. When I'm done at 11:30 I'm going straight to Petco to see if that little King is still there. If he is, I'll be setting up a new tank today instead of a Christmas tree.
> 
> I can have a 2.5 gallon Quarantine tank set up in minutes for him. I wouldn't be able to have a 20 long ready for him until tomorrow. Would have to go with silk plants instead of live temporarily. As you can see, I've thought this out.
> 
> If you are in the Willow Grove, PA area just outside of Philly. Please buy him and save me the trouble. He's on the bottom shelf, 2nd from the right in the main display. He's a beautiful, bright blue with a splash of red on the fins. I would love to see somebody from the forum get him so I could watch him grow up and be spectacular.
> 
> It breaks my heart that he'll most likely wind up in some kid's Sponge Bob tank or a wedding.
> 
> *I would have never have gotten back into this hobby if I'd known it would make me feel like Oskar Schindler*.


*que sob scene where he's ashamed that he hasn't done enough* "I could have saved more."
Awesome movie btw, anyone who's not seen "Schinler's List" grab tissues and go watch it!


----------



## MikeG14

Today is not a good day to buy a fish. I think let my emotions get the best of me this morning. He is still there. I took a step back and thought things through. If I buy him on the spot. I have to go home and move some furniture. Then I have to go to my LFS and and hope they have the tank I want in stock and a stand. I gotta get it home somehow. That means I gotta borrow my Uncle's truck or my Sister's SUV to get my new set up home. I'm thinking I could get away with another 10 gallon for him but it seems like a step back. I want to get a 20 or 30 long and maybe divide it. This is everything I'm against, rushing into this is only going to end up badly.

This is not a rescue. This Petco is the best I've been in. If I can get my act together, get a suitable tank going and he's still there, then it's meant to be.

I think he remembers me...








I stopped at Sam's, got a hoagie and a Black Cherry Wishniak for myself. Somehow it made me feel a tiny bit better not to share it. The dirty look was worth it.


----------



## VivianKJean

Mike - that's what happened with the dragon scale I saw over the summer. I know he remembered me. I could have gotten everything for him, I had the money, I could have squeezed in another tank. But it wasn't meant to be. I keep telling myself that he went to a good home and some crappy fish bowl.....


----------



## Tress

I got a tentative agreement to get the DT I wanted. Now to just hope that he is still there, and still in reasonable shape. I know I don't need another, but he is such a lovely little fish and I feel he deserves a decent home.


----------



## Nova betta

today i went to petco andm y local fish store who now keeps their male bettas in 1 gallon and female in about 50 gallon filtered and heated. And i left a boy who was a pure white HMPK with dragon scale pattern sorry didnt get a picture.


----------



## cujiine

Not about fish getting away, but Petco is getting ready to have one of the $1 per gallon tank sales from December 26th-January 24th.


----------



## MikeG14

VivianKJean said:


> Mike - that's what happened with the dragon scale I saw over the summer. I know he remembered me. I could have gotten everything for him, I had the money, I could have squeezed in another tank. But it wasn't meant to be. I keep telling myself that he went to a good home and some crappy fish bowl.....


Awe, I feel for ya Viv.

I have the day off today and a clear head. If all the stars align I can have him home by Friday at the latest. If the tank is in stock, I can borrow a truck and start setting up today. I can fulfill my Christmas tree obligation next week. My LFS is open until 7:00 PM today. I think a 15 would be perfect for him but I'm settling on a 20 long. I know it's big for one fish but I can divide it later on. You just have more room to grow with a 20. I can always sell the tank later move up a 29 later if I want, it uses the same stand. If the tank is set up and going, I have no problem buying him early and keeping him in my 2.5 quarantine for a few days. 

I think a certain big blue king is gonna be a little jealous if he see the new guy getting a bigger tank than him. Luckily they will be in different rooms. Ideally, I would put Big Abe in the new 20 but he's doing so well in his 10 I'd hate to mess with a good thing by putting him in an un-established tank.

This is the exact moment he realized I wasn't going to take him home.








OK, he's not the best looking fish in the world, He'll never be IBC Super Heavyweight World Champion. But he has personalty and that goes a long way in my book.


----------



## Tress

Personality does play a big part. Someone got me a betta for my birthday without checking with me first and I hated him. He was so "plain" and he ruined my plans to cycle my tank and choose one myself. But his momma's boy personality won me over. On the other hand I have a lovely Butterfly VT with great potential who is testing my patience with his tail shredding and unstoppable glass surfing. He's doing a bit better when I uped him to the 15g planted.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

MikeG14 said:


> Awe, I feel for ya Viv.
> 
> I have the day off today and a clear head. If all the stars align I can have him home by Friday at the latest. If the tank is in stock, I can borrow a truck and start setting up today. I can fulfill my Christmas tree obligation next week. My LFS is open until 7:00 PM today. I think a 15 would be perfect for him but I'm settling on a 20 long. I know it's big for one fish but I can divide it later on. You just have more room to grow with a 20. I can always sell the tank later move up a 29 later if I want, it uses the same stand. If the tank is set up and going, I have no problem buying him early and keeping him in my 2.5 quarantine for a few days.
> 
> *I think a certain big blue king is gonna be a little jealous if he see the new guy getting a bigger tank than him*. Luckily they will be in different rooms. Ideally, I would put Big Abe in the new 20 but he's doing so well in his 10 I'd hate to mess with a good thing by putting him in an un-established tank.
> 
> This is the exact moment he realized I wasn't going to take him home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, he's not the best looking fish in the world, He'll never be IBC Super Heavyweight World Champion. But he has personalty and that goes a long way in my book.


Tanget, but I had the same thought when my husband suggested I move his dwarf (aka pea) puffer to my new 6g bow bow front and put the new EE betta (Aristocoloes) in his 12g long tank. However if I did this then he and Xerxes could see eachother and I was quite sure Xerxes would be appalled to see another betta with a _bigger tank_. Fortunately I talked my husband out of that (don't know if the new betta would eat his cherry shrimp colony.. tat the dwarf puffer was too dumb to realize was food when they were first introduced), so Xerxes still has the biggest tank (even if its only by 1g now).


----------



## MikeG14

The stars are starting to align. I went to borrow my Uncle's truck and when he found out what I was doing he surprised me with a early Christmas preset. A $100.00 gift card to my LFS! So it's been a busy day moving furniture, cleaning and setting up my new 20 long so hopefully my new buddy will still be there by Tuesday or Wednesday. I've been leak testing the tank all day, If their isn't any problems I'll add gravel and water tomorrow. I'll run the heater for at least 24 hours to make sure everything is stable. I made 3 trips to my LFS today but I'm pretty sure I've got everything to give this guy an amazing life. I'm embarrassed to say the third trip to my LFS was for a heater, derp! How many times have I admonished people for not having a heater, ugh...

Sparky and Abe have been kind enough to donate some sponges from their filters and I'm sure I can talk them into donating some plants as well. I tried to get some terracotta pots and some craft mesh but AC Moore & Michael's were mad houses. Why? all that X-mas stuff has been out since before Halloween!

This one is not going to get away, I can feel it!


----------



## Tress

Glad to hear Mike! I hope all goes well. 

I've shuffled my bettas around and my 5g on my desk is now open to receive. I got a "maybe tomorrow" answer but I'm going to keep pushing to make sure that is a definite. I think it was Thrusday that I saw him.. There is a good chance and I'm trying to keep my hopes up but I'm so worried he is gone.


----------



## MikeG14

I hope he's there for you too Tress, good luck!


----------



## Tress

Thanks, heading out now to go get him <3


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tress said:


> Thanks, heading out now to go get him <3


Hope he's there!
I had to make it a point not to go to PetCo today, I could have made a flimsy excuse, but right now that adorable female with inquisitive personality I saw is stuck in my head and I know I couldn't walk out without her again.


----------



## Tress

Well he wasn't there, but I found a lovely CT that looked healthy compared to the other sick or dead ones that were there. My gosh is there a lot of junk in the bottom of his cup :/


----------



## MikeG14

Sorry you missed him Tress, but at least this lucky guy hit the jackpot! Good luck with him.


----------



## Tress

Sadly the one I brought home looks to have a tumor growing at the base of his tail. Sweetest personality though. I'm still glad I got him, at least I have an idea as to how to handle his issues.

Honestly I like him way better than the other guy, I seen an HM like this on AB and drooled over it for a while.


----------



## CopperBell

Cute fish Tress, I hope he lives a long happy life  His coloring is adorable.

I went to Petco yesterday to pick up a lid but I'll have to go back today because I bought the wrong size ><

While I was there, there were tons of lovely bettas. I wanted to take at least 2 of them but my boyfriend would have a fit even though I have an empty 20g and 2 2.5 tanks leftover from some breeding expeditions. I can't breed the shiners again till we move so they're empty now.

I also saw a cute crowntail at Meijer while getting groceries. His cup was really low and very dirty and it hurt me to leave him. I called over one of the associates and she said she'd clean him out.

Fish1: I really wanted this gold boy. He's lovely and huge. He had some fin biting but it would have probably subsided after a time. I desperately want to go back and get him but I'm afraid to ask at this point. I already have tons of fish. We're not moving for almost 6 months but he just doesn't want more. 

Fish2: This little Plakat is adorable. I really like his colors and he was energetic. If I had gotten any fish for from Petco, it would have probably been him and the gold boy above.

Fish3: Not the best picture but this is the crowntail I saw at Meijer. He was one of the prettier crowntails I've seen around here. He was a copper with red and turquoise markings.

They're all still haunting me ; ; It saddens me that I have the tanks but can't get any more fish.


----------



## Tress

Oh~ That gold green guy is pretty and that DTPK is nice too. I wonder if his blue will bleed out and cover the orange like I've seen someone else's do. But yea, totally sucks when you have tanks but can't get more fish.. I have a 30g downstairs, a 10g I might set up for my over aggressive VT and a 20g long I could divide more... 

.-. Bettas are potato chips, you can't have just one!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tress said:


> Oh~ That gold green guy is pretty and that DTPK is nice too. I wonder if his blue will bleed out and cover the orange like I've seen someone else's do. But yea, totally sucks when you have tanks but can't get more fish.. I have a 30g downstairs, a 10g I might set up for my over aggressive VT and a 20g long I could divide more...
> 
> *.-. Bettas are potato chips, you can't have just one!*


+1 this


Try not to look at bettas (easier said than done I know) until you've moved. Then become the betta version of 'the crazy ca lady' lol. wall to wall betta tanks!


----------



## CopperBell

Aqua Aurora said:


> Then become the betta version of 'the crazy ca lady' lol. wall to wall betta tanks!


This is basically what I've accepted as my fate as soon as I move. I just hope the place we get has a better layout than my current apartment. I'm already the "crazy fish lady" to my friends. I plan on getting mostly bettas when I move. We already have a tropical community, a coldwater community, some now mostly empty breeding tanks and a few ropefish.

When we move, I'll probably have at least 11 bettas based on the tanks I've got. 2 divided 10g, a 5g, 2 2.5s, and a divded 20g. I had another 20g but it cracked when I was trying to clean it out >< This is all of course based on when along the line my boyfriend gets annoyed. If we're going where I think we've decided though, there should be room for all of them as well as the 55, the 2 29s, the 40b and the other 20g that isn't broken but used for breeding. I will live in an aquarium and it will be awesome... if loud and unkind to my electric bill.

You can probably see where my boyfriend is coming from now huh? Haha


----------



## Aqua Aurora

CopperBell said:


> This is basically what I've accepted as my fate as soon as I move. I just hope the place we get has a better layout than my current apartment. I'm already the "crazy fish lady" to my friends. I plan on getting mostly bettas when I move. We already have a tropical community, a coldwater community, some now mostly empty breeding tanks and a few ropefish.
> 
> When we move, I'll probably have at least 11 bettas based on the tanks I've got. 2 divided 10g, a 5g, 2 2.5s, and a divded 20g. I had another 20g but it cracked when I was trying to clean it out >< This is all of course based on when along the line my boyfriend gets annoyed. If we're going where I think we've decided though, there should be room for all of them as well as the 55, the 2 29s, the 40b and the other 20g that isn't broken but used for breeding. I will live in an aquarium and it will be awesome... if loud and unkind to my electric bill.
> *
> You can probably see where my boyfriend is coming from now huh? Haha*


My husband is an enabler so I've not had that issue. I restrain myself while he says "Its ok, get another!". I currently have a 55 community, a 20g long being used as a temp quarantine that I need to figure out final plant/fish stocking of (so many ideas..), a 12g 'community' (was *suppose *to be a (1) species only tank..>.>), and 4 betta tanks.. plus 2 10gs (plant dumping tank and the official quarantine tank). I wanted to sell off some plants I didn't like but my husband pushed me to just get another tank to keep them in instead lol. Glad he did though as I've used several of the plants for the 12g.
I've told myself no more tanks until I stock the 20g!


----------



## MikeG14

Aqua Aurora said:


> My husband is an enabler


Consider yourself lucky Aqua. I lovingly refer to my girlfriend as the "human monkey wrench". 

I am never going to get this tank ready in time! My little guy is gonna get away.


----------



## CopperBell

Good luck MikeG14! I hope it works out for you! My boyfriend isn't quite a monkey wrench but he gets quite exasperated.

I did finally convince him to let Schmendrick get his own tank though(sadly after he got hurt in the filter). He wouldn't let me get a 5g but he was ok with me using one of the empty 2.5s if I could fit it on the dresser with one of the 10gs.

I was able to and because of this, the side Schmendrick was in was empty and he said I could get a fish to fill it. I went back to Petco and the plakat was gone but the goldish boy was still there. He seemed ok but when I got him home, it turns out he's got some issues but seems to be getting better. Hopefully.


----------



## Tress

I hope he makes a full recovery


----------



## Littlefin

When i was picking out Shadow, he was one of the three that i was considering buying. I saw an adorable female with the cutest, tiniest fins ever which swam rapidly to the front of the tank when i put my finger there. The second was a blue betta, i think a HM but i can't remember. He seemed to like me too, but he was SUPER skinny. And the third was Shadow.
I spent like TWO hours deciding because they all picked me as their owner, and i picked them as well. I still regret not having enough tanks.


----------



## Tress

Yea, the worst is having to choose between more than one, knowing they most likely wont receive the care you know they need.


----------



## MikeG14

Tress said:


> Yea, the worst is having to choose between more than one, knowing they most likely wont receive the care you know they need.


Ugh! that seems to be the theme of this thread. Every time I walk into a pet store I hear Sarah Mclachlan singing in my head. I'm a Philly knuckle dragger, I shouldn't care!

I have resided to the fact that I won't be getting my guy. I did however get my background painted on my new 20 long which I intend to divide. So the good news is the next two won't be getting away.

I'm just going to stay away from pet stores until I'm completely ready. I can't keep doing this to myself.


----------



## Tress

MikeG14 said:


> Ugh! that seems to be the theme of this thread. Every time I walk into a pet store I hear Sarah Mclachlan singing in my head. I'm a Philly knuckle dragger, I shouldn't care!
> 
> I have resided to the fact that I won't be getting my guy. I did however get my background painted on my new 20 long which I intend to divide. So the good news is the next two won't be getting away.
> 
> I'm just going to stay away from pet stores until I'm completely ready. I can't keep doing this to myself.


Seems we found your soft spot <3

Sad that you wont get him, but maybe someone else took an interest in him  and at least this way next time two get homes!

That's definitely the best way to deal with this addiction (it basically is), but sometimes you need something or find yourself wandering in there when you're there.


----------



## MikeG14

Tress said:


> Seems we found your soft spot <3
> 
> Sad that you wont get him, but maybe someone else took an interest in him  and at least this way next time two get homes!
> 
> That's definitely the best way to deal with this addiction (it basically is), but sometimes you need something or find yourself wandering in there when you're there.


I just wasn't ready for a new fish. Too much stuff going on in my personal life (all pretty good) and he wouldn't have gotten the proper attention that a new pet deserves. 

Now If I quit my job, break-up with my girlfriend, distance myself from my family and cancel Christmas I could get this done. Addiction? Sounds more like I'm ready to join a cult!


----------



## Tress

MikeG14 said:


> Addiction? Sounds more like I'm ready to join a cult!


*puts on flare mask* 

Are ye, MikeG14, willing to give ye all to thy betta fish, to promote thy knowledge and save all those in need?


----------



## Heartbettas

I saw a yellow/orange VT soon before we moved, & I had really bonded with him. I loved him, he loved me, but we were just about to move so I didn't do it.


----------



## LadyNightraven

I fell in love with a crowntail at my LPS last month, which is crazy because I'm normally not a crowntail person. I wanted to bring him home so badly, but I finally had to accept my fiance saying that two was enough for now. Despite wracking my brain to come up with a spot for a third tank, there's absolutely no place in my house right now where I could put another tank. So I had to let him go. He wasn't there today when I went to the LPS with my friend today, so I hope someone bought him and gave him a good home. He was so beautiful...


----------



## Tress

The hard part is letting them go and continuing to see them again and again


----------



## FishWhisperer

I once saw a beautiful blue delta at my lps and the next time I went back (when I got Derek) he was gone. He was tiny! He looked like an enormous guppy.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tress said:


> The hard part is letting them go and continuing to see them again and again


This is why I ended up with Aristocoloes, kept seeing him for about 3 weeks and just getting duller and more lethargic (no sickness/damage thankfully). I'm actually very surprised, no one bought the other EE at my petco either (was 'new' when I picked up Aristocoles but has been there as long as him now if not longer). He's a pretty boy, nicer coloration than mine (don't tell Aristocoles), can't believe no one buys the EE there....probably because of the $.. but I never look at that.


----------



## Tress

Aqua Aurora said:


> This is why I ended up with Aristocoloes, kept seeing him for about 3 weeks and just getting duller and more lethargic (no sickness/damage thankfully). I'm actually very surprised, no one bought the other EE at my petco either (was 'new' when I picked up Aristocoles but has been there as long as him now if not longer). He's a pretty boy, nicer coloration than mine (don't tell Aristocoles), can't believe no one buys the EE there....probably because of the $.. but I never look at that.


Haha basically the same thing happened with Lux. I do notice the EE's don't get sold often :/ I find that the average betta owner (not us enthusiasts) generally choose the cheap, simple coloured VT & CTs. I see some lovely fish basically just sit and rot on the shelf while the ordinary ones seem to get sold off. Not to say that a plain or common tailed betta can't be just as lovely.

I wanted to take home a gorgeous royal blue VT with white tipped ventrals, he was even bubblenesting in the cup. Almost did get him but didn't have the room, a week or so later he was dead - seemingly for quite a while. I was very sad, kinda blamed myself for not finding the room, but I was not prepared with all the supplies for another.


----------



## CopperBell

Tress said:


> I find that the average betta owner (not us enthusiasts) generally choose the cheap, simple coloured VT & CTs.


I also notice this. The all red or blue veils and crowns around here are bought up fast but the more expensive ones tend to stay awhile. I wonder if the people know they aren't gonna have them very long.. this saddens me if that's the case. 

The little plakat boy I saw a week ago is still there. Thankfully, for him, one of the people who works there is very knowledgeable and he sometimes brings home the more elaborate, expensive ones if they're left for too long. He said he was taking the plakat.

I got Sheesh after seeing him over and over for a few weeks. He was so tiny but very active no matter how long he was there. He was a trooper and I decided I couldn't leave him.

So sorry to hear about the VT Tress, it's not your fault. It's always devastating seeing dead fish especially if you built a connection. It feels much worse than them just being gone and hopefully with a good family. This happened to me with a pretty delta tail at Petsmart I had seen but didn't have a tank for him. I went back a week later when one was setup and he had died.


----------



## Tress

CopperBell said:


> I also notice this. The all red or blue veils and crowns around here are bought up fast but the more expensive ones tend to stay awhile. I wonder if the people know they aren't gonna have them very long.. this saddens me if that's the case.
> 
> The little plakat boy I saw a week ago is still there. Thankfully, for him, one of the people who works there is very knowledgeable and he sometimes brings home the more elaborate, expensive ones if they're left for too long. He said he was taking the plakat.
> 
> I got Sheesh after seeing him over and over for a few weeks. He was so tiny but very active no matter how long he was there. He was a trooper and I decided I couldn't leave him.
> 
> So sorry to hear about the VT Tress, it's not your fault. It's always devastating seeing dead fish especially if you built a connection. It feels much worse than them just being gone and hopefully with a good family. This happened to me with a pretty delta tail at Petsmart I had seen but didn't have a tank for him. I went back a week later when one was setup and he had died.


I think a lot of people still believe bettas only live a few months, so they don't want to spend more than a few dollars on them. 

There was a cambodian Plakat at the store next to Lux, he was there for 2 months. I don't know how he managed to live so long. Poor thing was so lethargic. I felt bad for him but I wasn't overly interested in him and they wanted like $18.

When I saw that VT, there was also a lady looking at the bettas and looking through the care pamphlet. I explained to her that a lot of the info in those were wrong, gave her a basic run down of the care they need, and even pointed out the VT and explained why he would be a good one to get (active, vibrant, healthy looking). She had even admitted that she thought you could just put them in a bowl and call it good. And she asked me if I knew anywhere she could find info online (I was surprised cause she was an elderly lady) and I pointed her at this site. Doesn't look like she joined, but at least she might have looked? oh well.


----------



## fleetfish

I saw a big, old grumpy looking steel blue cambodian CT that flared himself silly at me today. He was just so comical that I wanted to get him - sadly I had to leave him. I might go back tomorrow and pick him up. He is an older betta who needs a home, I think. Usually I won't get steel blues (just my colour preference, nothing bad against them) but this guy was quite awesome and I think I fell in love with him.


----------



## jewelqueen17

PetSmart the other day: Blue/white/red marble boy staring out at me from his cup, poor thing had a little fin rot but still looked so beautiful. Cellophane body with mild blue marbling but the fins were totally patriotic. But I can't really buy a second betta due to the lack of space and spare cash... hope he goes to someone who actually understands that bettas can't live in .5 gallon bowls!


----------



## Tress

Went to my lps yesterday for cat dewormer.. they had some new bettas. I looked through them and they all looked pretty pathetic and I was kinda glad none really caught my fancy cause I have 5 as is. I looked up and had one of those obnoxiously small tank kits right in my face (on top of the stand). Something caught my eye behind it and I took it off the shelf and discovered 4 more bettas stacked there. Apparently they keep overstocking cause they had more than the Elive unit could hold (AND they have the air/light system off in it... so what little heat they had is gone and it's right near back area where they bring the loads in.. they cover the birds but ignore the bettas..). 

All were lovely and healthy looking, at first I thought they might have been set aside but then again there were 4 and my store sells *at most* a betta a week. One was a gorgeous (possibly) Cambodian butterfly CT(weird webbing), but he was struggling to get to the surface and my heart went out to him knowing what was wrong and the fact that they wouldn't care/notice. Then there was a false mustard gas (orange/blue fins) CT who looked fairly well. A Light multi/or cambo (not sure didn't look much) and a blue VT. 

I knew that they would all likely be forgotten up there so I put the tank back sideways so they could at least be noticed. And I left.

....and came back like 20mins later and bought the struggling cambo. He's doing better today and is able to stay up instead of sinking/laying on his side. 

But I went back to the store tonight for worm meds (since they were still unpacking the load and didn't have enough) only to find out they were shorted in their load and still only had the one till their next load on Wednesday - but they'll take a while to get through all that and are closed for 2 days - so I'll have to go next Saturday. Well I did a quick check on the bettas, one of the top ones had disappeared (the VT), Saw that pretty blue/orange/brown bicolour boy, still looking ok. I moved him to the front of the top because they still had him stacked on top of the other one (who did not look well at all). At the bottom of the shelf they had 5 gorgeous, very similar looking, blue VT in the regular betta cups (the Elive unit has square cubes, really nice when floating in the tank btw). URGGHHH STOP OVER STOCKING.

I think it's all because they have a deal going on where when you buy $25 or more of aquarium stuff you get a free betta. I did a quick look around the day before, as an excuse to get the betta that I got anyways, but they had almost nothing worthwhile buying. Saw that pretty blue/orange/brown bicolour boy, still looking ok. I moved him to the front of the top because they still had him stacked on top of the other one (who did not look well at all). 

The Tressrium is over capacity at the moment. And I really need to be banned from that store.. the pet store people have started asking me about my "fishies".


----------



## Remi

He has not gotten away quite yet. I may be going back for him after I finish my Christmas shopping.


----------



## Tress

Wow! What a gorgeous boy Remi! I really hope you get him


----------



## fleetfish

Saw a yellow dragon HM boy at my local LFS today. He was so unique ... I've never seen a yellow dragon in person. He was full mask from what I could see, pure white body with vibrant yellow fins ... I only saw a glimpse of him because he was up on the highest rack but I wanted him so badly. I might try getting him after Christmas IF he's still there.


----------



## Tress

He sounds gorgeous Fleet! Maybe since he's hard to see he'll still be there!


----------



## Remi

Tress said:


> Wow! What a gorgeous boy Remi! I really hope you get him


Me too. I've never seen a betta that shade of green. They're always that blueish green. It just caught my eye right away. I will know tomorrow.


Tress said:


> He sounds gorgeous Fleet! Maybe since he's hard to see he'll still be there!


I agree. Especially with the craziness and traveling of the next few days. Most people aren't going out and buying new fish.


----------



## jewelqueen17

Butterfly bettas? At a Petsmart/Petco/LFS? I've never seen them before, now I must go stalk the shelves to see if my local store has one! He's gorgeous, by the way, I really hope you go back to buy him. I agree with you about the green... it's so pretty.


----------



## Remi

Really? Our Petco and Petsmart always have butterflies. There was actually another there that I thought was gorgeous as well.


----------



## Tress

I've only seen about 3 butterflies at my local PetValu... two of which I own - though one might not actually be butterfly lol. The third was nice Cambodian Butterfly DT. Poor thing look absolutely horrid when I visited next.


----------



## Regular

Before I had my tank set up or anything, I saw this male betta that was dark red and pure white on the edges of the fins. I think he was a crowntail. And he was pretty active, too. I think I even spotted a bubble nest in his cup. But I couldn't take home a fish without a ready tank, so...

[insert anguished crying]

I also saw this pretty female betta. She was pale all over— not really sure what you'd label her— but she was also active and really healthy looking. I almost bought her, too, but the tank wasn't ready either. LOL. 

But today I'm going to go get a betta, so, yep. It's going to be tough to choose.


----------



## jewelqueen17

It's really sad how stores mistreat their fish... I won't go into the universal rant about fish care in pet stores, but there are always the bettas that could've been really gorgeous and then they are mistreated. As to butterflies at stores, I wish I was as lucky as you- my local Petsmart only sells CTs, VTs, a couple of dumbos, some HMDTs, and a few females. There are some dragonscales, too, but only half of them look like real dragonscales.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

omg remi that green and white boy!! I'd grab him even if I didn't have a free cycled tank ready!


----------



## fleetfish

Well ... he's mine  I popped over to the LFS and sure enough the yellow dragon boy was still there. He's more of a delta than a HM but I am still smitten. Those lips <3333


----------



## FishWhisperer

So pretty! I love plakats, they are my favorite tail type. I wish my LPS carried them when I went to get Derek.


----------



## Tress

He's gorgeous Fleet! Glad he found a great home <333


----------



## Aqua Aurora

fleetfish said:


> Well ... he's mine  I popped over to the LFS and sure enough the yellow dragon boy was still there. He's more of a delta than a HM but I am still smitten. Those lips <3333


Omfg WANT!!!! Stunning boy! Glad you got him.


----------



## Crossroads

I have a couple(some of which are still there)








He's still there, and has been since roughly 11/7:

















Also still there and has been since 11/7:









The only thing that's stopped me is the first guy thats still there is that he's 20$ and I really don't have the space. The second guy I've thought about several times. But the fact that they've been there for almost two months and the first guy has regrowth on his tail reminds me that the particular Petco that they are at is a good one. The employees care and the store in of itself is an awesome one.


----------



## LadyNightraven

fleetfish said:


> Well ... he's mine  I popped over to the LFS and sure enough the yellow dragon boy was still there. He's more of a delta than a HM but I am still smitten. Those lips <3333


*jawdrop* I just fell in love. He's gorgeous! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Seriously, fleetfish,... you NEED to breed that new boy! and share his babies with us!!


----------



## Schmoo

I wish I had the room for this boy... GODS, how I wish I did... TT^TT He's an EEPK (possibly HM).


----------



## fleetfish

Aqua Aurora said:


> Seriously, fleetfish,... you NEED to breed that new boy! and share his babies with us!!


 if I could I would, but I just don't have the means ... I'll post more pics soon!


----------



## Fenghuang

Wow, Schmoo! That fish looks so cool. Don't know if I would have been able resist. I do hope he found a nice home. 

Some of the ones I saw that seriously tempted me over the months. But no more bettas for me for a while.















This king especially tugged at my heart. He was very sluggish and barely moved at all.


----------



## Crossroads

I found some others in my fish pictures that got away





























































And people say I don't have a strong will...
I reeaaally regret walking away from that black and white dude, the second guy and the king


----------



## Tress

Aww Fenghuang... Those first 3, especially Mr Frowny there <33333 

Crossroads I don't know how you resisted that black/white boy. I love the white speckling on his head!

I haven't been to my store lately - probably a good thing.


----------



## Crossroads

Because I was broke and had no space xD


----------



## LittleAzul

This one got away from me yesterday. Plain color but I LOVED his fins and how feisty he was when he saw me! CTs are so pretty sometimes.

 No spare tanks available and no money though.


----------



## Poro

Crossroads said:


> I have a couple(some of which are still there)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's still there, and has been since roughly 11/7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also still there and has been since 11/7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that's stopped me is the first guy thats still there is that he's 20$ and I really don't have the space. The second guy I've thought about several times. But the fact that they've been there for almost two months and the first guy has regrowth on his tail reminds me that the particular Petco that they are at is a good one. The employees care and the store in of itself is an awesome one.


Where are you from? I think i have the brother of the last one. LOL


----------



## CopperBell

I wanted these 3 sooo bad but I was leaving on vacation when I saw them and the tanks weren't fully set up. I wonder if any are still there now.

I especially wanted the last one. I adore his tail. Agh, if they're there tomorrow when I go to get more stress coat, I may not be able to resist them. If not, I hope they got good homes.


----------



## Tress

Interesting colours on those boys, Copper. I hope at least one is there


----------



## Kisiel

I never got a chance to take a picture, but not that long ago when I was at the pet store I saw a chocolate veil tail male with cellophane fins. I went back a few days later but he wasn't there  Even though he didn't have flashy colours, he was very unique looking and I honestly regret not buying him.


----------



## Sadist

I also didn't get any pictures, but when I was looking for a fish after Violet died, there was a beautiful (dragon scale?) male with a white, iridescent body and bright turquoise fins. I went back the next day, while my daughter wasn't with me, to get him, but someone had already gotten him! I just hope it was someone who gave him a nice home and lots of attention.


----------



## Zhylis

Why? Why did I wait? *headdesk*

His gold plakats are to die for also. Sigh. The one that got away...


----------



## Crossroads

Poro said:


> Where are you from? I think i have the brother of the last one. LOL


Texas! More specifically, those two from that post (now named Sherbet(the orange) and Orion(the last guy)) are from The Woodlands Petco.

On another note,
I found one today that I couldn't let get away, both due to his condition and he himself. I found what appears to be the cull of a giant/King betta Koi spawn. He is white with orange/red running along his back. While all the other fish were moving around and active (new shipment + good store) this guy was lethargic and had a crooked spine. After I'm positive he'll make it, I'll snap pictures.


----------



## Tress

Went to the store for the first time in like a month. Honestly I just went to look at the platies... but they had barely any :/ >.> but they did have a whole new bunch of bettas. I'm still a little sour on getting anymore since I lost one, so for once I was able to look at them without falling for my impluses (_lies_)

The store must have a Doubletail breeder they get a LOT from, I'm constantly seeing more and more of them. Most have short bodies or other flaws, but nice colours. Today I found a real treasure, I just wish he had of had a colour I liked more.








A Feathertail Doubletail. Was resting but had his fins nice and fully spread. I feel bad for not being interested, but I'm not big on cambos nor doubles plus I already have one. I've never seen or heard of a feather or rose double tail
Here's some more:
































And another of this boy, he was mellow but very friendly - and by the look of the top lobe of his tail, a biter.








He kinda gives me the same feeling/look that Lux did when I got him.

I do, admitly, have a little thing for one of the CTs there. Gorgeous black body with blue/red fins. Super vibrant and was flaring like crazy. I'm kinda sad I didn't get a picture, my camera died before I could. I'm really torn about him. I'm not sure if I am ready for another betta, he'd have to stay in QT for at least a week - not only because I'm waiting for my new heaters to come in but because there was a really strange illness plaguing 3 of the DTs. It was like a bubble on their face, clear inside but obviously fungusy. I _could_ get him, but I _should_ save my money for getting platies like I had planned.


----------



## Sadist

Zhylis said:


> Why? Why did I wait? *headdesk*
> 
> His gold plakats are to die for also. Sigh. The one that got away...


Wow, what a beauty!

I like the other recent fish on here, too. I've a weakness for crowntails (so does my daughter). I have to not look at the fish any more while the ones I have are alive, especially the babies.


----------



## Tress

Saw this pretty boy when I popped in to look at the bettas. Sweet delta boy with a tail crink. He flared at me, and I feel bad not getting him. But I just lost my boy Aris and I'm at a point where I feel like the ones I have are more than enough for now. Just have to hope he gets a good home...


----------



## Sadist

When I picked my female, there was another female crowntail there at the same time. The next week when I visited the petstore, she was dead. I wish I could have taken them both!


----------



## cousiniguana

Any pictures yet Crossroads?


----------



## Magickarp05

While I was at Petco the other day, I saw a beautiful blue and yellow EE boy. He was the first betta I've shown any interest in since getting Alpha and I haven't been able to stop thinking about him. I don't what I'll do if he's still there next time I go to the store. But until I get the new tank situated, I just don't have the room.


----------



## Tress

Yea, that really sucks. When I saw the cute delta boy I had that little prickle of interest, there were also two cute little females with hints of red and irid. I felt bad leaving them behind but I'm having a horrible streak of luck as of late with my babies. Wouldn't be fair to bring more into my life till things are more stable.


----------



## Magickarp05

The EE boy was gone. I'm really worried about him. I really hope he went to a good home


----------



## Crossroads

Oh totally forgot to update this thread with pictures of the big guy! I shall rectify that now!
When I got him:








Couple days in the tank:








One week ago:


----------



## Tress

Tress said:


> Saw this pretty boy when I popped in to look at the bettas. Sweet delta boy with a tail crink. He flared at me, and I feel bad not getting him. But I just lost my boy Aris and I'm at a point where I feel like the ones I have are more than enough for now. Just have to hope he gets a good home...


Delta boy was gone, and most the bettas were in sad shape again. The 2 of the females were still there. I may actually go back for this one.








Though.. is it actually a female? Last "female" I got was a male PK. I couldn't tell if there were ovaries. I'm guessing her colour would be a black bodied when she relaxes?


----------



## Tress

Store got a new shipment in, and though I had gotten hints that I could get one, I had to leave without any. 
I'm not giving up till we go back and get this guy! If he's not there I will cry. I instantly fell in love with him.









If he's really isn't there, I may go for one of these ones.
























Or the little female from the week before. Such a long body!


----------



## Fenghuang

Tress, your store has so much beautiful fish!

I went to Petco yesterday. I didn't get anyone, but man, was I tempted. There were two that caught my eye especially. I texted my gf the pictures, and her response was, "Which one did you get?"

The elusive clean bodied cello I have been after for ages... (He was in the mood to be photographed)



And this interesting coloured boy (yes, he actually had this green-blue colour)


----------



## Greenapp1es

Fenghuang said:


> Tress, your store has so much beautiful fish!
> 
> I went to Petco yesterday. I didn't get anyone, but man, was I tempted. There were two that caught my eye especially. I texted my gf the pictures, and her response was, "Which one did you get?"
> 
> The elusive clean bodied cello I have been after for ages... (He was in the mood to be photographed)
> 
> 
> 
> And this interesting coloured boy (yes, he actually had this green-blue colour)


Oh - seriously, that colored boy.

If the drive wouldn't risk literally killing me I might be tempted to drive down there to grab him myself.


----------



## Fenghuang

Gorgeous, isn't he? He was a very curious little fellow, came up to check me out whenever I was near him. 

If I had a car and didn't rely on public transport (1.5 hour+ in transit)/carpooling in taxis with friends, I probably would have gone back and gotten him.


----------



## Tress

Fenghuang said:


> Tress, your store has so much beautiful fish!


I know, it's really surprising because this is a low-end chain store that is more for premium cat/dog food and just sells small pets as a side. They were getting in tons of pretty double tails for a while, but I know they constantly switch sellers. They hardly sell any, and most meet their end in the cups. It's really sad... if they'd just take care of them a little more they might actually sell...

Anyways, I forgot to update. Look who did come home with me :3

























I got him  and turns out he's a rosetail <3 He is such a lovely boy, big show off!


----------



## VivianKJean

I love the black lipstick!


----------



## Tress

VivianKJean said:


> I love the black lipstick!


Everybody says that xD! He rocks it. He is a hilarious boy, I just flared him and he swam around pooping all over. Most amusing thing ever!


----------



## Fenghuang

Tress said:


> I know, it's really surprising because this is a low-end chain store that is more for premium cat/dog food and just sells small pets as a side. They were getting in tons of pretty double tails for a while, but I know they constantly switch sellers. They hardly sell any, and most meet their end in the cups. It's really sad... if they'd just take care of them a little more they might actually sell...
> 
> Anyways, I forgot to update. Look who did come home with me :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got him  and turns out he's a rosetail <3 He is such a lovely boy, big show off!


Congrats! What a pretty boy! All of the pictures from your petstore (and LG's fish) are basically the reason I wish shipping between Canada and the US was more viable. Maybe if I drive up there one day, you could point me in the direction of your store.


----------



## Tress

Sure! It's between "middle of no where" and "lost in the woods". Take a right at "cut off from the rest of civilization" and you're there


----------



## Greenapp1es

Tress said:


> Sure! It's between "middle of no where" and "lost in the woods". Take a right at "cut off from the rest of civilization" and you're there


Oh, so tempting 

Unfortunately, I don't think the poor boys would make the 10-14 hour long drive back in the weather we've been having lately. A half hour drive was bad enough for one guy of mine recently...


----------



## Tress

Greenapp1es said:


> Oh, so tempting
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't think the poor boys would make the 10-14 hour long drive back in the weather we've been having lately. A half hour drive was bad enough for one guy of mine recently...


It would probably be safer than shipping. Someone recently proved that heat packs will stop heating when they get too cold. Urgh we just need this deep freeze to stop...


----------



## Fenghuang

The gf saw this guy at Walmart. CT is probably my least my favourite tail type, but that pineapple colouring is gorgeous. We both really liked him, but decided against getting him. Gf did take home a discounted blue VT who fins have rotted up to the base and is basically in danger of body rot though. Hopefully he makes it.


----------



## Tress

Eh, I made the mistake of stopping at the pet store today. I always feel so bad for the bettas. I saw the Turquiose Dragon Butterfly there still, along with like two of the others from when I got my last guy. Here he was before:








And here he is now, at least I'm 90% sure its him and he's starting to marble.








There are two other marbles there.








I'm tempted to get this guy but this cold spell is never ending :/ 








Kinda pretty, but I don't care for piebalds.

Oddly all the DeT/HMs are shortbodied, my boy is too and has slight SBD problems. Nothing too serious.


----------



## Starburst44

Yesterday I was at Petsmart, and there was the most beautiful black HM boy with turquoise-colored flecks... It was a struggle to leave without him...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Did not take a photo as my dog was in the store with me and he hates the fish section (because he wants to go sniff by the dog area of the store) so he won't hold still to let me take a photo.. but i saw a lovely bluegreen hm male, solid blue body (and face!)with green fins. He was simple but the colors are beautiful (and no extra reds, whites, or blacks). I was sooo tempted to buy him but literally have nowhere to put him. All my betta tanks have a betta boy and the non betta tanks are too cold a temp (white cloud mountain minnow tank is 69-70F) or too strong a water flow (12g and 55g). Buuut I gutted my unheated plant dumping tank today (10g) and have the filter but the heater is being used for the emersed plant setup to heat water to generate humidity. So arg temping but no.. don't have all the needed equipment... must resist him..
I also saw a cute 99% white female at another store, had some tiny faint red marks, not sure if she'd marble up and turn all read over time but she had that cute timid feel looking at me inquisitively but would not swim forward to say hello.
I really should stop looking at betas as I have no place for another but I just love seeing them...seeing the dead and dieing uncared for ones breaks my heart though...


----------



## fishtankwatcher

Would he turn yellow or gold?

I wish it was closer to midwest! I'd snap him up!




Fenghuang said:


> The gf saw this guy at Walmart. CT is probably my least my favourite tail type, but that pineapple colouring is gorgeous. We both really liked him, but decided against getting him. Gf did take home a discounted blue VT who fins have rotted up to the base and is basically in danger of body rot though. Hopefully he makes it.


----------



## Elleth

Slightly different, but I just missed getting this stunner from Aquabid. By a day.  I totally would have bought her, that's my favorite color, lol.









Not my picture, picture is the breeder's from this link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1426183472


----------



## Nikki86

Saw this pretty boy at Petco but my hubby wouldn't let me buy him


----------



## Nikki86

Here's what he looked like with the flash


----------



## greenfishfl

He looks so Awesome.


----------



## Nikki86

greenfishfl said:


> He looks so Awesome.


He was feisty too and kept watchin me


----------



## Greenapp1es

Elleth said:


> Slightly different, but I just missed getting this stunner from Aquabid. By a day.  I totally would have bought her, that's my favorite color, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my picture, picture is the breeder's from this link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1426183472


Pretty girl. Maybe contact the seller and see if she had any siblings from the same spawn that are colored similarly?


----------



## cousiniguana

Stunning Nikki86


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Greenapp1es said:


> Pretty girl. Maybe contact the seller and see if she had any siblings from the same spawn that are colored similarly?


or just ask them to ell her to you or re-post the auction


----------



## Elleth

Lol except now I can't claim the excuse of an impulse buy. >.> <.< Talked to my hubby about it, and he said no more fish, two is enough. *sighs*


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Elleth said:


> Lol except now I can't claim the excuse of an impulse buy. >.> <.< Talked to my hubby about it, and he said no more fish, two is enough. *sighs*


Aww poor you :c my hubby is wonderful, he's such an enabaler and pushes me to get new fish/tanks when I'm unsure (told me to go for the fish at petsmart from a few days ago.. But I want to save Betta tank #5 for s specific color type). I have 4 Betta tanks, 3 community tanks, and a vivarium in the works... I don't need another yet but he says "if you want one go for it."


----------



## Tress

Aqua Aurora said:


> Aww poor you :c my hubby is wonderful, he's such an enabaler and pushes me to get new fish/tanks when I'm unsure (told me to go for the fish at petsmart from a few days ago.. But I want to save Betta tank #5 for s specific color type). I have 4 Betta tanks, 3 community tanks, and a vivarium in the works... I don't need another yet but he says "if you want one go for it."


Best Hubby Ever <3 you need to make him a mug like that xD


----------



## Greenapp1es

Haha - every time I see someone say "well, I need to ask the husband's permission" or "My husband won't let me" I rejoice in not having to ask ~anyone~ for permission in my fishy friends. ANYONE!!!

My roommmate is starting to look at me kinda weird and has asked how many tanks I have up now, but that's about as far as it goes. . He would balk even more if I asked for permission for a fish. If it were something less - confined, like a dog or a cat....I'm sure there would be a discussion involved. But my asthma makes those difficult anyway.


----------



## dsfdandan

Last night I passed up a mustard gas hm for a red and black king. So tempted to go back and get it


----------



## Tress

I still remember this chocolate-ish VT I saw while at pet store an hour away from home. He had a lot of blue on him and he was quite pretty - but I had only a handful of change and needed to get flakes for the guppies I'd just picked up. They also had some ACTUAL females there, one was a lovely little turquoise CT fem. My lps only sells these tiny 2 month olds as females and quite a few were obviously PKs like the one I got.


----------



## OpalBones

I remember years ago there was this beautiful pink cambodian double tail at walmart that I passed on because at the time I only had one tank. I later dreamed that I bought him and named him Stardust. lol


----------



## Aqua Aurora

dsfdandan said:


> Last night I passed up a mustard gas hm for a red and black king. So tempted to go back and get it


Doooo iiitttt! Mustards are awesome! I have 2 and am temped to get more >.>


----------



## fleetfish

Saw a beautiful piebald HM today at Big Al's. He had a white head, a butterfly pattern, solid black/copper body ... I looked at him for nearly half an hour before saying no ... but he was so gorgeous that it hurt to leave him. I might go back on Friday to see if he's still there.


----------



## PurpleJay

Went to the Petsmart to pick up my 10 gallon (the one that took decent care of their fish) and nearly ALL THE WATER WAS BLUE OR CLOUDY. The dead ones (which took up at least half of them, mind you) were shoved in the very back, but right in the second row, there was this beautiful veiltail. He had a magenta body and orange fins. I kept making excuses to myself to go back to the aisle to was in and keep seeing him but eventually I ran out of reasons :I. I probably might've gotten him if I had chosen the 2-day shipping on Amazon for my heater, but ah well.


----------



## Greenapp1es

PurpleJay said:


> Went to the Petsmart to pick up my 10 gallon (the one that took decent care of their fish) and nearly ALL THE WATER WAS BLUE OR CLOUDY. The dead ones (which took up at least half of them, mind you) were shoved in the very back, but right in the second row, there was this beautiful veiltail. He had a magenta body and orange fins. I kept making excuses to myself to go back to the aisle to was in and keep seeing him but eventually I ran out of reasons :I. I probably might've gotten him if I had chosen the 2-day shipping on Amazon for my heater, but ah well.


IMO - as long as you have the heater *COMING* the little guy would be OK a few days until it arrives. It's not like those store cups are heated - and at least you know he would *END UP* in a good home and not a cold, unheated bowl permanently.


----------



## Tress

Greenapp1es said:


> IMO - as long as you have the heater *COMING* the little guy would be OK a few days until it arrives. It's not like those store cups are heated - and at least you know he would *END UP* in a good home and not a cold, unheated bowl permanently.


+1 

My thoughts exactly. I've done that before, or floated them in a heated tank. Though I am more nervous about floating them in case they are sick.


----------



## fleetfish

Friday wasn't coming fast enough - I was thinking about the piebald boy all night. This morning I called the store to see if he was still there. Well he's mine, picking him up after work


----------



## Tress

fleetfish said:


> Friday wasn't coming fast enough - I was thinking about the piebald boy all night. This morning I called the store to see if he was still there. Well he's mine, picking him up after work


Yay! be sure to post pictures of him :3


----------



## TuiAndLa

I went to Walmart about a week ago and even though I hate Walmart's fish keeping practices, I always have to look at the bettas anyway. xP

They had a ton on this day and there was only one who stood out to me: a gorgeous chocolate crowntail boy. He. Was. Beautiful.

Something like this-










(This is a Google photo)

BUT... no exaggeration, his body was this dark, his fins just as yellow and vibrant. His rays were shaped the same (with "fork-like" points just as the photo), but his web reduction was on point (unlike the photo), had black tips on the fins, and just a tiny speck or two of blue on the front of his dorsal, but the yellow and black didn't bleed into each other. His fins were slightly shorter, being younger, and every ray was full and straight as a board, no bent fins at all, and all fins lined up perfectly.

I left him at the store. =( I didn't want to make an impulse buy, but I thought about that fish every single day for almost a week, until I ended up taking a trip back there and thought I'd check to see if he was still there. If he was, I'd have snatched him up... but he wasn't, of course. -sigh- Can't believe I passed him up. lol


----------



## Sadist

Wow, to find a fish like that at Walmart is truely spectacular!


----------



## TuiAndLa

I know, I'm so dumb for not getting him. xP lol Would have had a photo of him, but I'm probably one of the only young adults who doesn't own a cell phone. xD


----------



## fleetfish

Went back to the fantastic LFS where I got Elvis my piebald boy and I don't know how I missed seeing them but there were DRAGON VTs for sale. 


*faints*


----------



## Fenghuang

Fleetfish, please. You must get pictures!!!!


----------



## Tress

Fenghuang said:


> Fleetfish, please. You must get pictures!!!!


+1


----------



## fleetfish

I'll get pics, but I swear this store is going to be my undoing ... oh my goodness. They were mostly white/red dragons, there was one blue, and there were a few green and yellow bi's. 

I just got home with him. He's a very pretty mint green with yellow ... I've never seen dragon VTs, so he's my first ... I just couldn't go without one I guess


----------



## Elleth

fleetfish said:


> I'll get pics, but I swear this store is going to be my undoing ... oh my goodness. They were mostly white/red dragons, there was one blue, and there were a few green and yellow bi's.
> 
> I just got home with him. He's a very pretty mint green with yellow ... I've never seen dragon VTs, so he's my first ... I just couldn't go without one I guess


He's so gorgeous! I'm jealous!


----------



## Tress

What a cutie!


----------



## Greenapp1es

fleetfish said:


> I'll get pics, but I swear this store is going to be my undoing ... oh my goodness. They were mostly white/red dragons, there was one blue, and there were a few green and yellow bi's.
> 
> I just got home with him. He's a very pretty mint green with yellow ... I've never seen dragon VTs, so he's my first ... I just couldn't go without one I guess


Such a lovely little guy! I'm also jealous.

I'm a sucker for green. If only I had unlimited tank space....and time. LOL.


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, he's lovely, Fleet! I had a dragon VT get away from me. My gf saw him af Petsmart, but when she went back the next day, he was gone!


----------



## PurpleJay

I FOUND A YELLOW HM BUTTERFLY. HELP.

My friend and I went to the aquarium store to get a split-ownership betta (I don't think anybody has ever done that before) AND THEY WERE ALL SO PRETTY. There was a beautiful turquoise butterfly, a blue/red/gold metallic and a black melano. The one that was most bright, though, was a yellow butterfly halfmoon. PURE YELLOW. No dots, patches, or anything. PURE.
I eventually came home with a beautiful koi patterned one (now named Orion, on Oreo for short as I like to call him) and I honestly do not regret my decision- although I take pride in probably being one of the few people who have seen a pure yellow butterfly.


----------



## fleetfish

Oooooh ... how lovely!


----------



## f3474drum

i am looking for a completely green colored betta fish. can some one help me find one?


----------



## Tress

f3474drum said:


> i am looking for a completely green colored betta fish. can some one help me find one?


Sadly true green bettas do not exist. The closest you can get is Turquoise bettas that are green in some lights.


----------



## fleetfish

True forest greens exist, but they're very hard to find in a pet store.


----------



## stellenternet

I was at petsmart and I decided to go looking through all the bettas, I grabbed one cup and it was an orange female betta. She wasn't the prettiest betta in the world but as soon as I touched her cup it seemed like she was almost... dancing! It was so cute but I couldn't buy her. I was still saving up my money to get Bubbles out of her 1 gallon bowl. So I put her down. The next time I was at petsmart though, she was gone . I hope she isn't in some .5 gallon bowl. I think about her all the time.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

And when buying a "true green" betta online you have to closely examine the photos, as at some angles/lighting types a blue betta can *look* green.


----------



## Sunset02

Yet again I almost had a betta get away, but not quite. When I went to get some supplies for my betta Nikoo, I saw this one marbled betta at Pet Supplies Plus. It was a female and she had bright blue eyes, red fringed and blue fringed fins and she had a little blue on her torso and a salmon colored saddle. But I didn't have any tanks for to keep her in except for a 1-gal that I promised to give a friend. So left the store empty handed and pretty disappointed. But then about week later my grandmother came to visit and she asked me "So, what do you want for your birthday?" (Which is 3-months away but my grandmother likes to plan ahead) and I replied, "Another tank so I can get another fish if I see one that particularly interests me," and I told her the story of the marbled female at Pet Supplies Plus. Well long story short we wound up going to Pet Supplies Plus to see if she was still there, and she was. So we picked up all the supplies I needed for the fish, the fish and when I got home I opened up the first birthday present of the year. A 2.5 gallon tank.


----------



## PurpleJay

Agh- Sorry, not Orion. Changed his name to Neptune 

Sunset02- aww, that's so sweet! Your grandmother's awesome. My mother thinks I'm crazy 'cuz I gave my fish a ten gallon divided :I


----------



## MissMicki

So I have had one get away. Fish in general have had this weird taking in my suite lately due to people not taking care of their own, not me I swear! But being in college it is hard to get another fish and hide it from your roommate when you both share one tiny room. So needless to say I saw this one at walmart a few weeks back and fell in love. Too bad I didn't get him. I am not much of a VT fan but this one was pink and had dark pink spots.


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas

This guy was puppy dog eyeing me like crazy today! I was buying some plants for my female tank in Walmart when I saw him, he was following me in his little cup as I walked up and down the isle. I wanted to take him home so badly! I've already got 6 though (3 males, 3 females.), heheh. (Not counting all the babies xD) I'm really considering picking him up when we go back tomorrow. I'm not really a veil tail person, but this guy got me real good. I have a spare 10 gallon and plenty of 1 gallon bowls. (But no heaters sadly) What do ya'll think?


----------



## Fenghuang

He is beautiful. You should go for it!


----------



## gracem2002

I don't have any pictures, but the other day my friend and I went into Petco "just to look". I was ADORING three veiltails (All they had were veiltails, I'm guessing they come from a nearby specialized breeder?). One was an ADORABLE little girl, her body was a silvery pale blue, but she had a light shimmer of pale pinks and purples. Try to imagine that marbling D: There was a boy betta who was very similiar, except he was a DARK blue with red and purple patches. Then, the one I regret the most: the GOLDEN one. He was legit GOLD, with a black undertone. You don't see that much anymore... Would've named him Gilderoy Lockhart... Oh the regret


----------



## Greenapp1es

JustDownTheRiverBettas said:


> This guy was puppy dog eyeing me like crazy today! I was buying some plants for my female tank in Walmart when I saw him, he was following me in his little cup as I walked up and down the isle. I wanted to take him home so badly! I've already got 6 though (3 males, 3 females.), heheh. (Not counting all the babies xD) I'm really considering picking him up when we go back tomorrow. I'm not really a veil tail person, but this guy got me real good. I have a spare 10 gallon and plenty of 1 gallon bowls. (But no heaters sadly) What do ya'll think?


Go for it! Get a heater for that 10gal tank! (You could even divide the tank if you wanted for the next boy to stalk you and pull on you heartstrings! :twisted: )


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas

Heh, thanks guys. I think I will, we'll see if he's still there. I know Greenapp1es! I have my males in a divided tank right now the more the merrier! I've been bitten by the betta bug pretty bad huh? Any name suggestions if I get him?


----------



## Sadist

There was a plain blue crowntail with red wash at petsmart one day. He was moping on the bottom of his cup, but he got up and started flirting weakly with me when he noticed the attention. I felt so bad leaving him!


----------



## OpalBones

My local Walmart(Yes you read that right) just got a shipment in of some beautiful dragons scale half moons, some look just like Teodor and there was even a pink dragonscale boy. It was crazy because its always 90% red or blue crowntails and viels. I hope they find good homes.


----------



## Tress

oh gosh, I really hope they do get good homes.


----------



## fleetfish

Some really, really cute females at Petsmart today - there was a BRIGHT orange, a tiny yellow cambodian, and a rather rare sight for my area; a crowntail female. I ALMOST picked up the crowntail girl .... but I didn't.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I saw this GORGEOUS peach VT last week (the day before I bought Angel) I'm telling myself if I see him today I might splurge and buy him. I have a 1 gal, that I have no problem cleaning weekly until I can get Angel into a 5 gal, then I'll move him into Angel's old tank. But who knows


----------



## Reccka

Found an adorable yellow VT with beautiful blue eyes today...I bought him, walked outside, saw him in the light, and saw he had white fuzz on his side. I'm already dealing with a betta with popeye, so I didn't want to also be dealing with a fungal problem or possible columnaris. So I had to turn right around and hand him back. I'm so disappointed. I really adored him.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Reccka said:


> Found an adorable yellow VT with beautiful blue eyes today...I bought him, walked outside, saw him in the light, and saw he had white fuzz on his side. I'm already dealing with a betta with popeye, so I didn't want to also be dealing with a fungal problem or possible columnaris. So I had to turn right around and hand him back. I'm so disappointed. I really adored him.


:-( Poor little guy. Hopefully the store can start treating if they know there is a problem.


----------



## Reccka

Greenapp1es said:


> :-( Poor little guy. Hopefully the store can start treating if they know there is a problem.


They taped some kind of note to his cup, so hopefully they will.  If I ever go back and see him again with no fuzz...I'll definitely buy him again.


----------



## MikeG14

I found this cool little pet store in South Jersey yesterday on my way home from another fish store and was really surprised at the bettas they had in stock. They really aren't _my_ taste but I thought they were pretty amazing.

I don't really know what makes a "mustard gas", but this is the prettiest fish I've ever seen in person.









This one was pretty cool too,









They had a nice little selection of plakats as well, this being the best of the bunch,









I'm really not sure what a "trained fighter" is and I'm not really comfortable with bettas being marketed as such, but If I had an open tank this guy would be coming home with me.









The place is called Bill's Wonderland of Pets, Somewhere in NJ.


----------



## Axeria

The first one is amazing! I would deffo take him home with me xD

Although I think real mustard gas bettas are extinct cause the breeder of that particular line (mustard gas where ONE particular line not coloration as many think) stopped breeding bettas 

Dont like the thought of the fish being "trained" to fight... I guess it depends on how its done though...


----------



## DangerousAngel

Those are just STUNNING! I have never seen a Plakat in a pet store before!! When we went hunting for a new tank today I saw this little guy:
Sorry it's sideways


----------



## Greenapp1es

MikeG14 said:


> I found this cool little pet store in South Jersey yesterday on my way home from another fish store and was really surprised at the bettas they had in stock. They really aren't _my_ taste but I thought they were pretty amazing.
> 
> I don't really know what makes a "mustard gas", but this is the prettiest fish I've ever seen in person.
> 
> View attachment 534162
> 
> 
> This one was pretty cool too,
> 
> View attachment 534170


OMG - SO much want. I'm already getting one betta from someone off this thread though - the last thing I need is another one right now.


----------



## Tress

Oooh I like that marble boy Angel >.<

I've become a marbleholic.


----------



## BamNeko

I can list a lot.
A black(grey maybe) and blue Halfmoon at Petco
A creamy white dumbo at Petsmart(turn off was he had finrot)
A blue Crowntail at Petco
A multicolor double tail at Petco
An orange double tail at Petco

I love me some orange betta fish but their hard to come around.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks Tress! I LOVE Marble Betta's too! But I don't have room 

Oh BamNeko that reminds me I slalso say an orange and blue Crowntail at PetCo. Ooh I wanted him too!


----------



## Elleth

Yesterday at Petco there were like 6 tiny females. I wanted one, but there was a male who totally stole my heart, so much so that I would have cried if I'd had to leave him. And I only have room for two more bettas, one of which is being shipped to me from Thailand. So I brought the male home from Petco and have been regretfully remembering the girls ever since.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Aww! Have you posted pics of the male yet?
Our local Petco. has these tiny baby Betta's that just steal my heart every time, but alas no room


----------



## Elleth

I have a few (crummy) pictures taken with my phone in an album on my profile here, but no good ones yet. They're in my camera, but due to having lost my camera cable, I have to visit my parents to get them on my computer.  It sucks, but I like my camera too much to ditch it for a different one.


----------



## Crossroads

Tress said:


> Oooh I like that marble boy Angel >.<
> 
> I've become a marbleholic.


I've been a marbleholic whoops


----------



## Tress

Crossroads said:


> I've been a marbleholic whoops


_I blame yoouuuuu_


----------



## Tress

Got to take home another betta today, but left a few behind that I'll be thinking about regretfully.








He had red wash starting in his anal, between that and mom deeming him too "boring" he was put back. Really feisty and wiggly. Poor guy.








I fell like this guy would have coloured up gorgeously. I bet he would have been black bodied with dark fins with the blue and red highlights. I'll never know  









But it was worth it, I brought this gorgeous baby home knowing that he'll have someone who knows how to care for him when the scales fully cover his eyes. He's got a really wonky rosetail going on.


----------



## BamNeko

Super envious of the last one what a good find❤


----------



## DangerousAngel

What a beautiful find! Congrats on the new baby! <3
What does it mean when the scales fully cover his eyes?


----------



## Tress

DangerousAngel said:


> What a beautiful find! Congrats on the new baby! <3
> What does it mean when the scales fully cover his eyes?


It's known as Diamond/Dragon/Snake eye. It happens when the thick scales of a dragon/metallic (he's actually metallic but I lump them together) betta start to form over the eye. Eventually it will continue to cover and thicken until he is left blind. 

It's the price the fish pays for its beauty.

Not all Dragons/metallics will get it. It usually is more common in those with their body fully covered in scales. Despite the clear stripe up his back, which usually fills in first, his jumped to his eyes already.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh no!


----------



## Brittyboo

I had to let the most beautiful blue and orange boy get away yesterday, hubby and I had to travel close to 9 hours by car for a family thing. We got there early so I had a quick trip to the local pet store for a browse and he caught my eye, the way his colours were mixed together looked like a watercolour painting, I was so bummed I had to leave him :|


----------



## Sadist

I saw a beautiful white dragonscale with orange wash at Petco yesterday. He was really friendly with me, but I don't have room for more fish. I hope someone picks him up!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

At petsmart today i saw a "mustard" boy (the light colored kind) I've only seen pastel ones like this on aquabid. He looks like he's gonna marble in his fins with those splotches so dunno what he'll turn into. Couldn't get a photo to do his colors justice


----------



## Crossroads

Tress said:


> _I blame yoouuuuu_


You are completely and totally welcome :>

I had to pass up a black and white marble king and a black orchid marble DT yesterday.

So many tears


----------



## Greenapp1es

Just an update.....Remember this boy? :-D


----------



## BamNeko

He's cute! I'm running by Petco tomorrow to start my heater pick up and check out a 2.5g pricing, I'll see if they have anything new there(fish wise). Oh fishy gods please restrain me BIG TIME!
(I'm only kidding I seriously am out of betta fish space unless you want them living in my closet.)

I'm also thinking of doing a sorority tank in the future(when all 3 of mine are gone of course)


----------



## Greenapp1es

Petco actually has their $1 per gallon going on right now - but it's only good for tanks 10gallons and over. You could potentially get a 10gal *cheaper* than a 2.5gal right now - and you could divide it 3 ways. 3 fish, 1 tank, 1 heater needed. 

If you have the space (not sure if you do) it's something to consider. I just picked up a 20 gal the other day - LOL.


----------



## BamNeko

Greenapp1es said:


> Petco actually has their $1 per gallon going on right now - but it's only good for tanks 10gallons and over. You could potentially get a 10gal *cheaper* than a 2.5gal right now - and you could divide it 3 ways. 3 fish, 1 tank, 1 heater needed.
> 
> If you have the space (not sure if you do) it's something to consider. I just picked up a 20 gal the other day - LOL.


Do they have kits for 10g? I really don't wanna buy a filter u.u


----------



## DangerousAngel

We were in there today, and paid over $50 I believe for the new tank, the deal is definitely a good one! I saw that White Marble Betta again. Along with some GORGEOUS Delta Tails. SIGH


----------



## BamNeko

Something to consider tight pay week especially because I need to start doing tiny payments on my fedloan bill(college loan). BUT Fingers crossed end of April I have a new job yes yes yes♥


----------



## Greenapp1es

BamNeko said:


> Do they have kits for 10g? I really don't wanna buy a filter u.u


Kits for a 10gal do exist - but wouldn't be what are on sale. The petco sale is JUST the tank. No filter, no lid, no lights, etc.

BUT!!!
All you would need to get right away is the tank and heater - plus some dividing supplies. You'd need craft mesh ($.59 a sheet at Michaels) and plastic page dividers\poster holders (Poster Holders are $3 for 2 large ones at Walmart. For a 10gal get two sets of poster holders.) Pick up some extra craft mesh for a temporary lid until you can get a better one. 

A filter is really *REALLY* nice, especially with a 10gal tank. But it isn't necessary right away. You could do without one for now, and we could help you get a good one later when you have more money available. That's one of the cool things about betta - they breathe surface air.

An aquarium lid will cost a little extra, but you can use craft mesh until you can either make your own or buy a real one. Craft mesh will still keep your guys from jumping...which is the biggest concern.

Some lids come with lights - but if you wanted to get something inexpensively right away you could get a clamp light at walmart for about $6-7. It would be in the lighting section with work lights.

This would be a good setup that would cost less in the long run. You would only need one heater, and everything but the basic parts can be added in as you have the money to do so. It would also be less work for you - you would be doing a 50% water change once weekly.

If this is something you decide to go for....we can help you with any questions on the other parts of the setup. It's something to consider though - it's a great sale on a decent tank that will support your fishs beautifully.

Also - good luck on the job!


----------



## BamNeko

Greenapp1es said:


> Kits for a 10gal do exist - but wouldn't be what are on sale. The petco sale is JUST the tank. No filter, no lid, no lights, etc.
> 
> BUT!!!
> All you would need to get right away is the tank and filter - plus some dividing supplies. You'd need craft mesh ($.59 a sheet at Michaels) and plastic page dividers\poster holders (Poster Holders are $3 for 2 large ones at Walmart. For a 10gal get two sets of dividers.) Pick up some extra craft mesh for a temporary lid until you can get a better one.
> 
> A filter is really *REALLY* nice, especially with a 10gal tank. But it isn't necessary right away. You could do without one for now, and we could help you get a good one later when you have more money available. That's one of the cool things about betta - they breathe surface air.
> 
> An aquarium lid will cost a little extra, but you can use craft mesh until you can either make your own or buy a real one. Craft mesh will still keep your guys from jumping...which is the biggest concern.
> 
> Some lids come with lights - but if you wanted to get something inexpensively right away you could get a clamp light at walmart for about $6-7. It would be in the lighting section with work lights.
> 
> This would be a good setup that would cost less in the long run. You would only need one heater, and everything but the basic parts can be added in as you have the money to do so. It would also be less work for you - you would be doing a 50% water change once weekly.
> 
> If this is something you decide to go for....we can help you with any questions on the other parts of the setup. It's something to consider though - it's a great sale on a decent tank that will support your fishs beautifully.
> 
> Also - good luck on the job!


We use to have 3 aquariums for hamsters but I broke one trying to get bedding out of it(don't pound on the bottom!) We sold 1 of them with hamster stuff, and the last one fell down the stairs and broke XD I'd be set if I didn't sell them but I think those were only 5g tanks. I'll poke around and ask my mom about it too. Her house her electricity.


----------



## Greenapp1es

BamNeko said:


> We use to have 3 aquariums for hamsters but I broke one trying to get bedding out of it(don't pound on the bottom!) We sold 1 of them with hamster stuff, and the last one fell down the stairs and broke XD I'd be set if I didn't sell them but I think those were only 5g tanks. I'll poke around and ask my mom about it too. Her house her electricity.


A 5g can be split 2 ways - so that would still be 1 less heater (two little guys could share a divided tank).

Same things would apply - you would need the heater ASAP - but you could add the filter, a better lid, better lighting, etc later when you can.

Just - if its a cage that previously held a hamster, you would need to clean the tank really, really REALLY well before using it for fish.


----------



## BamNeko

Greenapp1es said:


> A 5g can be split 2 ways - so that would still be 1 less heater (two little guys could share).
> 
> Same things would apply - you would need the heater ASAP - but you could add the filter, a better lid, better lighting, etc later when you can.
> 
> Just - if its a cage that previously held a hamster, you would need to clean the tank really, really REALLY well before using it for fish.


Don't have it anymore but I can CLEAN I scrubbed my piggies old cage for 2 hours straight before I classified it clean. Also I'm going to pm you with a mesh question.


----------



## Reccka

BamNeko said:


> Do they have kits for 10g? I really don't wanna buy a filter u.u


If you have a Petsmart near you, their 10g Great Choice tank kits are $30. Then all you'd need is the divider materials and heater. Cheapest kit I've seen.


----------



## VivianKJean

Greenapples your betta looks familiar <3 this is the new boy I bought over a month ago


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I had a dream last night that I wrote about in my tank journal..but short story I found a betta that I wanted to buy.. the moment I decided I wanted to buy it I woke up.. I had an impulse all day to go looking for it. So I had an excuse to go out grocery shopping since we're having guests this weekend and I needed some stuff for dinner for them...I went to all the lfs near me (sadly only 3) this includes the one I refuse to ever buy from again because of a real [censor] (rhymes with witch-y) employee that's always there and always giving attitude... No sigh of anything remotely like the betta in my dream.. I tragically found a nearly dead betta quite literally COVERED in ich, it was so thick I thought it was a rotting corpse but the poor thing wiggled when I picked up his cup. I gave him to the 4 employees chattering behind me in the 'desk' area I guess you'd call of the fish section. Told them it was nearly dead from a horrible fungus infection. One laughed (for who knows what reason) I gave them a nasty glare then left. At the final store I found dead baby bettas (yay =.= wtf do they even sell thoses) and the only betta remotely good looking. I'd want to call it a platinum orange crowntail, had a nice platinum sheen scales and nice solid orange tail. Non of that unappealing pineapple look (no black marks on scales) but I notices a dark mark on the pectorals... I almost wanted to buy him but no, don't have a tank setup so resisted... but temped to go back and stare at him more...
photos make his scales look more peach than they were


----------



## DangerousAngel

^That was intense! What a gorgeous Crowntail though.


----------



## Greenapp1es

VivianKJean said:


> Greenapples your betta looks familiar <3 this is the new boy I bought over a month ago


LOL- they're betta twins!


----------



## VivianKJean

Greenapp1es said:


> LOL- they're betta twins!


LOL when i saw your picks I was like wait how did they get my Sebbie???? lol


----------



## Greenapp1es

VivianKJean said:


> LOL when i saw your picks I was like wait how did they get my Sebbie???? lol


Well - let me just tell you ....you have incredible taste in bettas. LOL


----------



## Tress

>3> they could be brothers...
I'm 99% sure I found Sven's brother, judging colour and tail defects in the same spots. He's only a partial dragon, hard to see it in the picture though.








Also saw this guy, not sure what you'd call his colour. He would probably be pretty once coloured up.








Then a yellowy 'Halfmoon' that was insanely stressed out. Was nicer in person.









And the guy I almost brought home :< he was acting a little strange, twitching and stuff. Likely poisoning but you never know.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Tress that last boy is gorgeous.

Gah, it must be hard living near a store that has betta like the ones your store constantly has. I think I'd probably have so many tanks by now that walking room around the house would be a problem - LOL.


----------



## Tress

YOU SEE NOW WHY IT IS SO HARD FOR ME D: Especially because I know they sell maybe one a week... most sit there without water changes for 2 weeks and suffer so slowly ;-; I wanna save all da bettas. It felt so weird choosing Ace over that blue/yellow dragon... I'm still warming up to him and sad about that guy. BUT NO MORE FOR ME.

There is no more room at this inn.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I know how you feel!! It's so hard not to just leave without a handful of Bettas and stuff for Bettas! I think the one you got I'd gorgeous, I wanted to grab the metalic/blue one that looked just like him. ;-;


----------



## Aqua Aurora

DangerousAngel said:


> ^That was intense! What a gorgeous Crowntail though.


I know.. I'm not a ct fan but he's so pretty.. and I've not quite seen one like him (seen plenty of the platinum red variety). My biggest worry in buying him(if i were to) is "SURPRISE! I colored up red not orange! I was being all pale n' [censor] in that cruddy cup haha." >.<
If the last tank I got (2-3g lantern like vase) was planted and cycled I thin I would have just grabbed him. But its going to be soil based and leeching ammonia for a few months when put together, not the place for a betta. I have a 10g currently empty (emergency quarantine) but don't think a betta will like having 10g a space and suddenly 1/3 that room.



Tress said:


> Also saw this guy, not sure what you'd call his colour. He would probably be pretty once coloured up.


Some sellers on aquabid call that mustard even though its very pale/pastel colored (he might not be that washed out).
example:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1428218294
usually there are better ones available but not any pastels right now (would be perfect for Easter)


----------



## DangerousAngel

I see what you mean. And he could have also been sick, but you never know. That Betta is very pretty. I've always wondered how bright the colors in pastels turn out to be.


----------



## Scarlettebettas

Today i went to petsmart to get a filter and of course to look at the bettas. There was a red, blue and red halfmoon betta, a white dumbo betta, and my favorite was a orange crowntail which I wanted so badly. Sigh, I wished I had enough room.


----------



## Crossroads

BamNeko said:


> Do they have kits for 10g? I really don't wanna buy a filter u.u


Another option is the 13g widescreen led kit, they're about 60-70$ BUT all you need is a thermometer


----------



## DangerousAngel

I've seen large undergravel filters at Petco. They're by the heaters (at least in mine). Just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## Greenapp1es

DangerousAngel said:


> I've seen large undergravel filters at Petco. They're by the heaters (at least in mine). Just thought I'd point that out.


Personally, I wouldn't buy an undergravel filter. If one comes with a tank fine.... But otherwise a sponge filter would be a much better way to go.


----------



## MissMicki

I was told to post about the one I could not get today here. I hope to get him but I don't know if I can yet.....

He was labeled as a halfmoon. He also had a twin brother who was purple. There was so many beautiful ones like this today but this little boy had caught my attention.


----------



## Elleth

Oh, what a lovely little fellow! I hope you do end up getting him, he is just too cute.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Greenapp1es said:


> Personally, I wouldn't buy an undergravel filter. If one comes with a tank fine.... But otherwise a sponge filter would be a much better way to go.


Really? Ok, I just wanted to trow it out there. My 1.7 tank has an undergravel filter with an air stone. I like it a lot! But I do prefer sponge filters. (Which is why I think Dangerous is moping around. I took out his corner filter that he hid under that tore his fins, and replaced it with a sponge filter. Poor thing, I did buy him a new hide. )


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I feel like I did a pretty good job walking in and walking out of Petsmart with only what I needed (Stress Coat)... I did grab a few pictures though. 

1. This guy reminds me of Tycho, my first betta. He had a nice personality, and was quite happy to see me. 
2. Blue dumbo! I just... feel like blue dumbos are a bit uncommon, so...
3. The guy on the left... GORGEOUS. Wouldn't ever get him myself (I'm a bit gun shy on long finned males, I've had too many tail biters). But I knew people here would definitely appreciate a picture!
4. This girl definitely was tugging my heart strings a bit. A little sweetheart, friendly and calm... I am curious what she'd look like colored up and properly cared for.


----------



## Elleth

Oh that girl looks a lot like my newest, Eowyn! Eowyn is a little darker though. Only got her on Friday, I'm curious as to how her color might change.


----------



## DangerousAngel

The first one, and the one on the left would have been SO HARD to pass up! I'm going to PetCo./PetSmart tomorrow looking for colorful gravel to hopefully perk up Dangerous, hopefully I will be able to restrain myself! LOL


----------



## DangerousAngel

Had to pass up this gorgeous King Male among other beautiful purple Bettas


----------



## Jessicatm137

This one. This guy is one of my biggest regrets of not getting.


----------



## Crossroads

Jessicatm137 said:


> This one. This guy is one of my biggest regrets of not getting.


Y-yeah, I'd be deeply regretting that.


----------



## bullseyejoey

Jessicatm137 said:


> This one. This guy is one of my biggest regrets of not getting.



That one is beautiful


----------



## Greenapp1es

Jessicatm137 said:


> This one. This guy is one of my biggest regrets of not getting.


What a cutie! I love that color on him. Yeah - I'd be kicking myself too. :-(

I hope he found a good home.


----------



## Jessicatm137

I'm really hating myself for not getting him. Its depressing. I've cried over him too honestly. I had to pick between him and Zane when I was getting him, and my family was all going for Zane and such and I was torn. I should have pushed for both, I'm pretty sure I could've gotten away with it.  I don't regret getting Zane, he's got one of the best personalities. But uggggggggggg I'm trying not to be to beat up about it.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ohhh, he is so pretty. Try not to kick yourself. Maybe he'll still be there next time. Or maybe he found a wonderful home!


----------



## BettaStarter24

Jeez, if i could afford shipping I'd ask you to go pick him up for me and ship him to me


----------



## DangerousAngel

Well today I had to let a few Turquoise marble HMs go today, along with a VT that had a pale pink body with redish purple fins, and a few other pink and purple and pink, purple, and baby blue VTs here's 2 that I wanted.








on the bright side I got Angel a 2.5 gal. and now his tank is open *wink wink* LOL


----------



## Elleth

Jessicatm137 said:


> This one. This guy is one of my biggest regrets of not getting.


Oh mannnnnnn...... I can completely understand why!


----------



## RainbowsHaven

I saw the sassiest little orange jerk at Wal-Mart today and it killed me to walk away. We just bought a 20G tank today, but it's not set up/cycled/ANYTHING. Frankly, we don't even have a place to put it yet, so I just couldn't bring the little guy home. He was the cutest thing though! Bright, bright orange veiltail that flared at EVERYTHING. He made me laugh. I was worried he would stress himself out flaring at the other fish, so I moved him to the shelf above them.


----------



## fleetfish

Saw an adorable little VT today - he was blue grizzle with ORANGE fins ... and had the sweetest face.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Awww! It's so hard to pass up a Betta when they stare at you with their sweet face!


----------



## fleetfish

Oh I know! Well ... I went back to the mall for supper, whizzed by the LPS and he was still there so ... he's mine


----------



## DangerousAngel

Omggg yayyy!


----------



## Tree

Aw man Jessicatm137, that was one beautiful fish! but I am sure he had a good home. ^^ **crosses fingers**


----------



## Jessicatm137

Me too!


----------



## Polkadot

This gorgeous boy was (thankfully) overseas,and I don't have room far another tank anyway.But WOW I love this boy - a pink Giant HMPK! :shock:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oooh! He's so pretty! I just love Plakats!


----------



## Polkadot

Same here DA,they are wonderful! :-D


----------



## DangerousAngel

I actually saw a few at PetCo yesterday, it was SO hard not to buy one! Maybe in a few weeks!


----------



## LittleBitty

I missed out on a stunning mustard gas halfmoon.

He was on the shelf for about a week. I would constantly go over to check to see if he was still there. I was so tempted, but I knew I didn't have a spare tank for him to go in. But he was the first one I've seen to be delivered to my store. 

He was sold on my day off so I can only hope that the person who purchased him has some idea on how to care for a betta.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I saw this gorgeous boy at PetCo yesterday, one of the guys working there (whom we have become friendly with) was going to take him home to a 2.5 that evening, so I know he was getting a good home.


----------



## Polkadot

DangerousAngel said:


> I actually saw a few at PetCo yesterday, it was SO hard not to buy one! Maybe in a few weeks!


Giants are so good,you will love having one if you do.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Awesome! A King is what I've had my eye on! <3


----------



## Polkadot

^ Nice! Post pics when you do.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I will for sure!!


----------



## fleetfish

Blue grizzle with orange VT boy, Mercury. The orange is way more extensive and vivid on him in the flesh.


----------



## Fenghuang

What a beauty. It seems like your LFS carries some gorgeous stock.


----------



## Greenapp1es

fleetfish - that boy is gorgeous.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Just got back to my dorm from a impromptu trip to walmart to see if they still sold fish. They do. And had four males (3 CT, 1 VT) and three females (all VT wild type coloration but very pale, clamped and stress stripes up the wazoo) These are the three I had to let get away as I have no more room or money. But gosh did I want to take all three of them home.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Gotta stop going into petco.. had a real hard time walking away from a lovely blue-green double tail.. I'd almost bought an hm with exact same colors (even that lighter blue with darker blue centeres scales) several months back (had a bubble nest in his cup) but he was gone when I went back for him.. but no place for this guy so *must resist*.




Some others from today:
A blue/green and red fellow labeled "rose tail" but eh.. that looks like a double tail to me, was just resting against the cup in this semi flare pose.. was a bit odd


A "dirty green" and yellow i think double tail or hm


A red and platinum dragon whos scales really had a pearl/opal look,




edit: oops forgot to post my pestmart finds.. nothing "must have", but most notable a cute female with blue/green, black, red -she kept looking at me 0_0


and a poor scared gal .. no clue on true color, guessing a blue?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

[Waah I thought I'd posted about this boy here.. well time to fix that!]



I found a deep red with blue irid (actually sort of rainbow iridecent) scales and fin accents vt male a few weeks ago at a petstore (photo from first time seeing him). Mind you I'm generally not a vt fan but this guys colors and personality really got to me. I was very very tempted to grab him then but resisted.. now I feel terrible for him as I went back yesterday and he was still there but now he had sbd. Poor boy was stuck at the surface but when i picked him up he struggled and swam and wiggled as hard as he could to get to the bottom of the cup where my fingers were, it was so touching. 
I told myself I can't buy him as I don't have the proper meds in case his sbd is parasite related (he is bloated but I did not see a turd on him or in his cup to confirm sickness or over feeding-there was female with the same problem and determination to get to my fingers when held that had a white turd dangler so I know she's sick... poor dear..).. I' currently using my 10g quarantine as a dumping spot for excess mts and salvia minimia... but I could fill it some more and put in the new sponge filter and an old heater.. but then I'd need to find a new container for the plants and mts and find some fake decor and hides for the boy (I have black coated pvc pipe hides/tunnels but the edges are a bit rough for betta fins-they were made for less fin delicate fish to use while in qt).. and some proper meds for sbd... arg so tempted to buy him but then I argue with myself that it does no good buying sick fish from a store, they'll never put out the effort to improve care and there will always be sick fish.. I don't have the room to buy them all.
I just set up my newest (probably last) betta tank but its crypt base and going through a full melt, plus its soil based so it needs to leech ammonia for a few eeks-2 months before its fish ready. I wanted to save that tank to get an orange or chocolate but arrg want that red and rainbow boy....ffffff... I may go back tomorrow and just buy him.. if he's too far gone to save I can at least let him pass somewhere more comfortable and warm...I'd tell myself I'd get him healthy then donate him to someone for the price of shipping but I think I'd get too attached to him to give up.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Aww that sucks! I hope you can get him and bring him home to at least give him a chance.
I've never seen a pet store cup have gravel before, is that new?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

DangerousAngel said:


> Aww that sucks! I hope you can get him and bring him home to at least give him a chance.
> I've never seen a pet store cup have gravel before, is that new?


I don't know wtf they do that, this is the only store that I've seen do it. My best guess is they (stupidly) think that the gravel holds beneficial bacteria that will keep the water cycled (a simple water test would show that's wrong).


----------



## DangerousAngel

Aqua Aurora said:


> I don't know wtf they do that, this is the only store that I've seen do it. My best guess is they (stupidly) think that the gravel holds beneficial bacteria that will keep the water cycled (a simple water test would show that's wrong).


Well that's a pretty stupid thing to assume! I guessed it was for decoration purposes. I'll stick to that!


----------



## BettaStarter24

I don't have pictures but I had to pass up a Mustard Gas Elephant Ear HMPK and a MG CT female yesterday, and the Betta Shop in MN has three MG HMPK's and a EEHM male that is pure white with a black beard that I really want but unfortunately have no money for nor do I have room.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I caved and bought him.. hoping the SBD is just from over feeding so he gets a few days of fasting then espon salt then we try meds (need to figure out best wide range med for possible bacterial or parasite infection) if he's not better..
Grainy photo since tank is dark


----------



## Crossroads

Had to pass up a gorgeous black and white king and a black orchid marble three times due to no space, went in for gecko food and decided to look, my boys were gone. I did however find Kelebek:








I didn't let him get away


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Crossroads said:


> Had to pass up a gorgeous black and white king and a black orchid marble three times due to no space, went in for gecko food and decided to look, my boys were gone. I did however find Kelebek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't let him get away


New boy looks shy, how do you pronounce his name (spell phonetically-anyone else find it amusing that "phonetically"is not spelled in a phonetic way(sound it out))?


----------



## Crossroads

I pronounce it as Kel-eh-behk and he's not, he's just a booger to photograph xD He swam right up to the camera, flared and then darted to the back like AHAHAHAA CAN'T PHOTOGRAPH ME!

Edit: I looked it up it is kel-eh-behk


----------



## Alaura123

Not the very best pic, but I couldn't stick around to take better ones either 
I melt in the presence of marbles, especially blue ones, and he definitely caught me eye 
I can't bring my self to get anymore betas right now though, as Comet just passed, I just can't... not to mention tank prices and space. Plus Im pretty sure 4 bettas is enough, Ill end up procrastinating with too many x,D


----------



## DangerousAngel

he is STUNNING! I am so sorry about Comet though. :-( He's always with you, never forget that.


----------



## Alaura123

He was quite the beauty, as I suppose a marble butterfly I think. Thank you, he will always be in my heart and mind forever, Ill never forget that.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I think you're right.
That's good.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I won't say I regret saving the vt boy.. (he's doing great with just warm water and no ammonia btw-might feed him today since the bloat and sbd is gone) but arrrg no tanks (and no heaters) left and i find THIS
a very green mustard double tail (very shiny scales-photos don't do him justice) *WANT SO [CENSOR] MUCH*!!!!




And some other handsome boys.. (there was also a lovely shiny scaled mustard ct girl but all her photos came out dark-she looked black) the store was packed with bettas today!


I think this one is a mislabeled king or nearly as big as one (he's huge!.. also didn't want to move to let me get a better photo ._.)





This copper as very pretty but he would not hold still! this is the least blurred shot


This poor boy is going blind-scales growing over eyes, but lovely blue-purple colors


Several hues of blue lipstick-ed boys




Pretty king.. most that come through here are very dull colored


There were even some on high shelf I couldn't reach (wtf you ding putting fish so high a 5.5' person can't see or reach them?!) my dog was saying hi to two smaller ones (a pure and mix breed corgie-so cute!) so couldn't do the tip toe reach to check the high ones for fear or dropping a cup.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh man those are gorgeous! I saw many today while picking up some more silk plants for Oscar and I finally found some Omega One fish pellets for my boys.
I found this beautiful multi colored pastel HM, a pastel multi colored Rosetail (WANTED HIM) That sweet Plakat, and the Black and Blue Doubletail, along with some white HMs! SO MANY!


----------



## Fenghuang

There was this, I think, black copper or black devil crowntail that was quite the beauty at Petco today. He had deep red in his fins and was very striking. Very thick metallic scales outlined in black edging too. Not a CT fan normally, but my girlfriend and I have been look at the black CTs for a while now. But I'm dealing with some unknown fish illness issues right now (suspecting water problems...), so no new fish for now. :-(


----------



## DangerousAngel

^He is SO gorgeous! I have noticed PetCo. has had more black Bettas!
Before I forget, I want to mention a sweet white and blue girl that I saw. OMG every time I looked at her she'd look back at me, she even came up to my finger! I didn't pick her up though (have no idea why) but I think if I had, she would have come ho,e with me! :lol:


----------



## fleetfish

Lots of cool VTs today at petsmart - orange and blue, dalmatians, yellows, solid oranges, and one stunning little chocolate boy who followed me home.


----------



## DangerousAngel

AWW sweet!! Have you posted pics??


----------



## fleetfish

One for now, in his temporary container and more later


----------



## Aqua Aurora

fleetfish said:


> One for now, in his temporary container and more later


That gas/mg some like to be picky and call it multi color because the first true mustard gas line was never sold, the breeder who made them ended it without sharing any.
But that said I love mustards and have 2.. really tempted to get a 3rd but no spare heaters or tanks atm


----------



## fleetfish

I love them too


----------



## DangerousAngel

He is stunning!!! I'm glad you got him!!


----------



## scampers4010

I once found a gorgeous blue and red DT that I wanted to take home so very badly. I was going to call him either Krypton or Captain because his inner superhero colors were on point. I had the pet store hold on to him for me for two days until I was able to come back for him since I was lacking a tank divider and already had another betta. Unfortunately, the little guy got that scary scary cotton thing and, from what I know, passed away -

Thinking back, I should have just brought him home the day I found him and held him in quarantine until I got the tank divider. The poor little guy might have actually survived if I had, and he would've had to be in quarantine when I first got him anyway.

The story still breaks my heart.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Awww no! He's so gorgeous! Maybe there will be one similar. :-(


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I'm not good at resisting lately... mustard double tail halfmoon is on a bookshelf now instead of a pet store >.>
mustard gas double tail halfmoon

With just sun light in his current quarantine tank he looks very green, sadly most all photo attempts are reflection heavy, the few that aren't are dark and grainy =.=




[CENSOR] YOU CAMERA! WHY CAN'T YOU TAKE PHOTOS THAT LOOK EXACTLY HOW I SEE THINGS? GRRRR


----------



## DangerousAngel

Haha I know exactly how you feel about the camera glares, probably the biggest reason why I got a new tank yesterday. Your new boy is SO gorgeous!!


----------



## charliegill110

honestly it was a betta i saw on here. i believe it was hrutan giving them away too good homes but i don't have a spare heater. but i think i will forever kick myself for not getting him. and i hope he ended up in a good home. he was cup #9

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=495937


----------



## Aqua Aurora

pale yellow vt male (more yellow than photo shows, absolutely no pineappling (no black in scales) and his pectoral fins were completely translucent (i though he didn't have any (deformity or damage) at first) also he had a wierd loose ray on hsi anal fin (fin is not ripped).. like the fin healed and this just stuck off to the side  I think I see the starts of armegedon red spots in his tail too ...BUBBLE NEST! Literally ever other male vt there was solid red.



And a white guy (probably delta maybe hm) I'm 99% sure has marbling genetics so he's not stay white but man he's pretty!
 


I.will.not.setup.another.tank. I.will.not.setup.another.tank. I.will.not.setup.another.tank. I.will.not.setup.another.tank. I.will.not.setup.another.tank. I.will.not.setup.another.tank. I.will.not.setup.another.tank. I.will.not.setup.another.tank. I.will.not.setup.another.tank. I.will.not.setup.another.tank.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ah man, both boys are so gorgeous! I would love to see what the 2nd one would turn out to be.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm seriously crying over this baby right now! I've seen him time and time again when we go to PetCo. He's a HMPK. Sorry the images are so blurry, he saw me and wouldn't stay still, he was even opening his mouth a lot like he was talking to me, OHH it hurts so bad that I couldn't take him home. *cries*


----------



## Polkadot

DangerousAngel said:


> , OHH it hurts so bad that I couldn't take him home. *cries*


That's so true.I went to 2 petstores today and was so happy/sad to see all the cute little wiggly bettas.One was a gorgeous dark blue HMPK boy with orange fins and another was a beautiful deep red little crowntail.Ohhhh! :-(

P.S. Geez the water in the cups in your photos of the little boy you saw aren't very high are they. :-?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I don't know whats up with them but petco is only using about 1/2 the water they sue to for the cups.. most likely $ saving for water bill.. even though it means high ammonia levels (less diluted) which leads to more dead fish....


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ohhh, that's so hard!
Yeah, my mom and I noticed the water level being low, some cups were fuller than others.
I know I saw a dead female, probably the water conditions/level. Poor girl.


----------



## MikeG14

I took a road trip today and visited 4 local fish stores and a Petsmart in the Philadelphia area. I've mainly been cichlid-centric these days but I always keep an eye open for and bettas that might stand out.

I saw this beautiful little Koi plakat at a place called Bill's Wonderland of Pets. He always has a nice supply of unusual bettas so it's worth stopping by if you find yourself in South Jersey somewhere off of I-295 & Rt 30. Sorry for the poor picture quality I only had my naughty-boy burner phone on me.









I've never seen a Koi in person. The picture doesn't do him justice. The white of his body and the contrast of the black & orange speckles are amazing to see in person. If I had an open tank, I would have scooped him up. 50 bucks might seem like a lot but I've got nearly twice that floating around my betta tanks just in plants.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh my goodness! He is simply stunning, I have never seen a Koi Plakat except in pictures! Too bad you couldn't have gotten him. I probably wouldn't have either, $50 is a bit out of my price range for a Betta right now.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

yeash for $50 you could buy and ship one here from a breeder directly


----------



## DangerousAngel

I can buy a tank and decor for $50!


----------



## Alaura123

Gosh, I came across the most beautiful guys at Petco, I didn't get pics because my mother was in a rush to get the dog food and leave. But first we saw a blue butterfly with purple or magenta trim around the edge of the blue, then next to him was the most beautiful pastel half-moon (I think) I have ever seen in a pet store. Then I saw a white veil tail with so much marbling, blue marbling. I was really tempted to get him, he was the second one I probably liked most. Then, my favorite, was a cream colored elephant ear with blue outlining the scales. He had HUGE fins, like I have never seen an elephant ear with fins THAT big before. I actually got a pic of him, its not great though, as I was in a rush. It doesn't even show his face xD
But I also saw a lot of butterflys, and another blue marble. Even I solid blue female caught my eye. I don't even know what to do anymore xD I almost had a panic attack because I couldn't get one xP


----------



## fleetfish

It's been a really tough couple of weeks - a relative died quite suddenly and I was very close to them, so there really hasn't been much time for bettas ... however, there was time last week to take a look at the bettas in a small petstore downtown. I spotted a chubby white doubletail among his blue/red brothers but had to leave him ... I was bummed about it because he was so cute. This monday I went back and the little guy was still there so I took him as a sign that he was meant to be for me. He's actually gained some green marbling on his tail from being nearly cellophane ... I'll get pics soon


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm so sorry for your loss Fleetfish. :-(
I'm so glad you bought that boy though, I hope to see pictures! I love chubby little Bettas! <3
Alaura, that EE is so gorgeous! I love his colors!


----------



## MikeG14

Aqua Aurora said:


> yeash for $50 you could buy and ship one here from a breeder directly


Actually, I would feel better purchasing him from a LFS that takes care of their fish than to be at the mercy of a transshipper, the USPS and the weather. 

It's pretty neat that a local place offers such out of the ordinary bettas. And I wouldn't have to burn a vaction day waiting for the mailman to show up.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Good point! We're you on vacation? How would you have gotten him home? Hotel tank setup.


----------



## wanderer7

I found one at Petsmart, a gorgeous and absolutely giant blue/red/black crowntail that I almost bought but vacillated over because he seemed like such a timid little thing. In fact, I've found that most male crowntails I've met have been scaredy-cats - possibly because their fins are so delicate, I guess? Anyway, this guy was incredible. From what I could tell, he was scared of everything from loud noises to the color blue (seriously, he freaked out less when I picked up his cup when I was not wearing blue, I tested this). I love to interact with my fish and my previous betta had been really outgoing, and I was afraid we wouldn't "get along". When I finally decided I wanted him, I went back and he'd been sold.


----------



## marmalade24601

their has been lots!
when i got clifford their was a vt it was pink and blue but all shimmery with a lovely long tail i regret not getting him i swear he was amazing i may or may not have his picture as my home screen… shh


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Saw some betta boys at petco today that have been there a while... if only I had the extra tanks...
Pretty mostly white boy, think he will marble though




This poor Plakat boy has been here over a month but still looks healthy, yes he's really that minty green metalic hue in person


Grizzel (?) guy is new but threw him in 


And then there is this lovely blue-green dtpk almost light enough to be yellow in the fins and 'mustard' but not quite, not short bodied liek some dt.. sooo tempted...


----------



## DangerousAngel

That Plakat would have come home with me. Room or no room! He reminds me of the little Plakat I keep seeing. His pep has faded since I first saw him though. :-( But he looks relatively healthy, his fins have been chewed slightly, but not a lot.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Aqua - part of me wants you to pick up green mint boy and ship him to me!

*cough* 

That would be a mistake - so please don't actually think I'm suggesting you actually do this. I really don't want to start another tank running, which I would need to to house him. I really love that coloration though.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*sob* i was really going to buy this girl (once I had gotten a tank) but someone grabbed her.. she was going to be my little ray of sun shine 
[click for photo-its too big]






Greenapp1es said:


> Aqua - part of me wants you to pick up green mint boy and ship him to me!
> 
> *cough*
> 
> That would be a mistake - so please don't actually think I'm suggesting you actually do this. I really don't want to start another tank running, which I would need to to house him. I really love that coloration though.


Aw come on you can just pay for fish+ shipping/shipping materials (foam and heat/cool pack if needed (would check weather forecasts)) it's still cheaper than ebay/aquabid ^_~



DangerousAngel said:


> That Plakat would have come home with me. Room or no room! He reminds me of the little Plakat I keep seeing. His pep has faded since I first saw him though. :-( But he looks relatively healthy, his fins have been chewed slightly, but not a lot.


You mean the mint boy or the dt blue/green?


----------



## MikeG14

Aqua Aurora said:


> This poor Plakat boy has been here over a month but still looks healthy, yes he's really that minty green metalic hue in person


He looks amazing! Which Petco is he at?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

MikeG14 said:


> He looks amazing! Which Petco is he at?


I'll PM you.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Aqua Aurora said:


> You mean the mint boy or the dt blue/green?


The Mint Plakat that Mike was asking about. I hope you can get him Mike!!


----------



## MikeG14

DangerousAngel said:


> The Mint Plakat that Mike was asking about. I hope you can get him Mike!!


I'll have a tank available on Saturday. If he's still there, you'll see him right here! If not I hope he goes to a good home.


----------



## DangerousAngel

OH!!!! I sure hope he's there! I know he'd get a great home with you!


----------



## MikeG14

DangerousAngel said:


> OH!!!! I sure hope he's there! I know he'd get a great home with you!


Well, I'll know in about an hour. I came home sick from work this morning but all of a sudden, I feel fine.;-) It's amazing what an icy juice and a Godzilla movie can do for the system. His new little tank is ready to go!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm glad you're feeling better. I hate it when that happens. YES! Make sure to post pics when you get him!!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

MikeG14 said:


> Well, I'll know in about an hour. I came home sick from work this morning but all of a sudden, I feel fine.;-) It's amazing what an icy juice and a Godzilla movie can do for the system. His new little tank is ready to go!


I hope he's still there and you get him! Would be very happy to know he's gone to a good home after over a month in that store.


----------



## MikeG14

I got him! He's in his tank exploring his new surroundings. He attacked some anubias roots, I guess he thought they were worms. He is in remarkably good shape for spending over a month in that cup. He's a little narrow in the tummy, needs to be fattened up a bit. I'll try feeding later tonight. He's a little skittish at the moment and wont let me take a picture of him. I did get a few while he was in his cup though.
















Gonna have to pull a 12 hour day tomorrow to catch up on all the work I missed because I was "sick", but it's worth it. I going to start prepping a larger tank for him tonight. Maybe a 5 gallon this time around, I'd like to keep him in my upstairs work area.

That was a longer ride than I thought Aqua! It was a very nice Petco store.







The girl working there was nice, she even held him for me while I was at Jake's getting a burger & banana shake.

I'm making you his honorary aunt for matching us up 
I love my little green sea monster, I'm going to call him Sigmund.

This one didn't get away!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

MikeG14 said:


> I got him! He's in his tank exploring his new surroundings. He attacked some anubias roots, I guess he thought they were worms. He is in remarkably good shape for spending over a month in that cup. He's a little narrow in the tummy, needs to be fattened up a bit. I'll try feeding later tonight. He's a little skittish at the moment and wont let me take a picture of him. I did get a few while he was in his cup though.
> 
> View attachment 575426
> 
> View attachment 575450
> 
> 
> Gonna have to pull a 12 hour day tomorrow to catch up on all the work I missed because I was "sick", but it's worth it. I going to start prepping a larger tank for him tonight. Maybe a 5 gallon this time around, I'd like to keep him in my upstairs work area.
> 
> That was a longer ride than I thought Aqua! It was a very nice Petco store.
> View attachment 575546
> 
> The girl working there was nice, she even held him for me while I was at Jake's getting a burger & banana shake.
> 
> I'm making you his honorary aunt for matching us up
> I love my little green sea monster, I'm going to call him Sigmund.
> 
> This one didn't get away!


WOW thats some full shelves! Kinda want to pop by and look (conscience "no no can't do that -no free tank to put a new fish in-no point getting tempted..." "but I have the sump tank and.." "no!"). It was pretty much empty (about 15 with 3 near death/extream sbd) when I went in last.. but I think they get their betta shipments Thursday or Friday mornings so big fresh batch... Wish they got more variety with the female bettas at this store.

I'm so glad you got him, and I wasn't joking about being pretty far (I refuse to make the trip to philly and back myself-too many morons on the road x.x) but I'm glad you made the hike ^^ Its probably better that I didn't babysit him for the weekend, come Monday I might not have wanted to ship him to you (even if I don't have a proper free tank atm) >.> There are a few nice workers there.. and a few that just.. blow [censor] out their [censors] constantly, glad you had a positive experience though! And I'm happy to be his honorary auntie ^^ 

BTW You need to make some journal(s) for your tank(s)! I see a very un-updated ram journal and thats it!


----------



## MikeG14

Aqua Aurora said:


> It was pretty much empty (about 15 with 3 near death/extream sbd) when I went in last.. but I think they get their betta shipments Thursday or Friday mornings so big fresh batch... Wish they got more variety with the female bettas at this store.


I guess I was lucky and caught them on a good day. All the cups even had clean water. Yeah I was surprised, they might have had like 8 females tops. 

I thought these two were really nice. Not quite my style but really pretty fish,















This one had the prettiest colors I think I've seen in a while,










Aqua Aurora said:


> BTW You need to make some journal(s) for your tank(s)! I see a very un-updated ram journal and thats it!


I know, it's just that I spend so much time watching my Ram tank it leaves me little time for anything else. I have so many funny stories about these guys and their antics I don't know where to begin. And now that the Black Phantom Tetra Motorcycle gang has swum into town things have gotten really crazy in a good way.


----------



## Elleth

Yay for Sigmund! I'm so glad you got him.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm so happy you went and bought him today! He is so gorgeous!!! I have a little surprise myself, but I'm going to wait a little while longer to post...;-)


----------



## IslandGirl7408

:shock:


Tress said:


> Got to take home another betta today, but left a few behind that I'll be thinking about regretfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had red wash starting in his anal, between that and mom deeming him too "boring" he was put back. Really feisty and wiggly. Poor guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell like this guy would have coloured up gorgeously. I bet he would have been black bodied with dark fins with the blue and red highlights. I'll never know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it was worth it, I brought this gorgeous baby home knowing that he'll have someone who knows how to care for him when the scales fully cover his eyes. He's got a really wonky rosetail going on.


What do you mean " when the scales cover his eyes"? Does that happen to all dragon scales?


----------



## Crossroads

IslandGirl7408 said:


> :shock:
> 
> What do you mean " when the scales cover his eyes"? Does that happen to all dragon scales?


No, its a certain extension of the heavy scaling, and its actually a pretty bad gene if you ask me. I have several metallics(basically the dragonscale in other colors) that never had their eyes colored. Its a breedable trait, and one that I, and several other people, feel shouldn't be bred in because its unhealthy.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

How can you tell if it will happen to a certain fish?


----------



## PurpleJay

You can pick them out easily after you look at enough pics. Once you see a sort of covering on their eyes (like a thick scalelike "eyelid" on top) they probably are getting diamond eye. +1 Crossroads- It is unhealthy, since it causes the bettas to go blind. Some people like how it looks, but it isn't a good trait to breed.

Getting back on track. When I went to go get my Comet today, I saw a steel metallic HMPK and a white VT with blue splotches (like it didn't blend in, solid blue dots). Comet called out to me more, but they did look really nice. Sorry, no pictures.

Edit: Renamed my "america" HMPK to Platinum instead of Comet.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hopefully Kip won't get that?

Those sound gorgeous PurpleJay!! Especially that Plakat! ;-)


----------



## PurpleJay

If Kip is not a dragonscale, he probably won't get it. But if he is, you may want to start training him 
If you want to continue this conversation, you can PM me. I don't want to lead away from the topic on this thread.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm not too sure, have you seen my pictures? I'll PM you when I get on my laptop. 

Back on Topic, when we went to PetSmart to grab a new filter cartridge for Dangerous I saw this GORGEOUS MG Betta, dark blue, and a deep yellow, beautiful!


----------



## BettaBoy11

I fall in love with every fish I see!
Just today, I had to pass up on an EE HMPK, many silver dragon scales, and a red DT female! I previously passed up on a mustard gas betta, a beautiful blue crown tail, a white crowntail, and a gorgeous girl! I attached the photo of that girl, but, I got my Pi that day instead of her,and I'm happy I made that choice.


----------



## Sadist

There was a poor girl at the store today who was sick. She was floating sideways at the top of her cup. When I put my finger by her, she tried her hardest to wiggle and flirt and finally got upright. Her spine is crooked  I feel really bad seeing a fish like that at the store, and she probably should have been culled by the breeder rather than subjected to a tiny, ammonia-filled cup.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

MikeG14 said:


> I thought these two were really nice. Not quite my style but really pretty fish,
> View attachment 575682
> 
> View attachment 575690
> 
> 
> This one had the prettiest colors I think I've seen in a while,
> View attachment 575698


These three are still there, they look ok but over 1/2 a dozen had sbd/were on their death beds-looked dead until I picked up their cup then they tried to right themselves and swim.. then laid on ther sides again :c

I really like the white guy and he's been there a while (not as long as Sigmund was yet) but I think he'll marble from the colors in his fins.
Also saw some otehr new ones including arrg 2 on my "must own" list: a chocolate and an orange! [CENSOR]! Must resist must resist must resist!
true chocolate (faint blue band on his back is my blue phone reflecting on the cup)


this one is more of a mustard (had blue) but nicer fin colors


orange and irids (not a fan of the white shiny dots on the scales)


White boy


An EE that's been there over 3 months, has a fungal infection by his tail (white spot) poor boy, lovely colors


a red dragon? scales are more white in person


blue yellow bi color 'mustard' didn't like his head color that much though.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

*Turquoise fish*

I should know better than to take my kids with me into Petsmart. We went in Tuesday to get...something...I don't even remember what anymore. There was the most striking little fish with bright turquoise fins . The picture does not do him justice. My daughter fell in love immediately, but we are going away for 10 day and he had a tiny bit of fin rot, and we have 2 bettas, so I dragged her away and we left.
Today we went back and he was almost unrecognizable-- colour faded, lethargic, floating tail down. We decided to try to save him. We took him home and did our best, but he was just too far gone. I wonder if we had bought him on Tuesday if he might have made it....


----------



## DangerousAngel

OH NO! I'm so sorry!
There was a little metal CT that we say at PetCo. today, might go back next week and see if he's still there...


----------



## catsie

This thread is so amazing but its also torture.. D; especially when you see SO many beautiful bettas who deserve better lives.. but you just dont have the space or money to save them all


----------



## Tealight03

I fell in love with a red and white ct at Petco but talkrd myself out of it. If he's still there in a couple weeks I will have to re-evaluate. He was on his side just a little. Hope he doesn't get worse.


----------



## NightStars

I really liked this boy but talked myself out of it. He's a hmpk. He seems like a very mellow boy. I put his cup next to another betta to see if he would flare and he didn't even though the other boy was flaring like crazy. I'm thinking he's a dragonscale if not then just a marble. Sorry the pictures are bad quality.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh gosh! He would have come home with me!! Where are you at?? You could buy him and ship him to me!! ;-) :lol: I love me a mellow Betta!
He's stunning! I hope our PetCo gets some Plakats in on Thursady.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Here's a question for my US neighbours....on this thread I see a lot of beautiful bettas: plakats , elephant ear, double tail that you get at Petsmart and Petco( which we don't have). How much are these fish? At Petsmart they range from $4-10, but most are veil tail, half moon and the occasional crowntail. And most are reds and blues. (Although in their last batch there were some that seemed to have a bit of elephant ear in their genes) just wondering if they have a more expensive line there...


----------



## fleetfish

Yellow butterfly delta .... I saw him today but I can't get him until late next week. He was so gorgeous all of his fins were nearly opaque with a very minimal yellow pattern, but it was even and just too lovely as they looked all white. One of my dream bettas, and I love butterflies. He's going to be hard not to think about!


----------



## Elleth

IslandGirl7408 said:


> Here's a question for my US neighbours....on this thread I see a lot of beautiful bettas: plakats , elephant ear, double tail that you get at Petsmart and Petco( which we don't have). How much are these fish? At Petsmart they range from $4-10, but most are veil tail, half moon and the occasional crowntail. And most are reds and blues. (Although in their last batch there were some that seemed to have a bit of elephant ear in their genes) just wondering if they have a more expensive line there...


I think about 3$-$25, depending.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Elleth is correct. Usually $3-$25, though I did spend close to $30 on my HMPK Misha


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Thanks. I figured the more exotic ones would cost more...nice you have the option, I guess.
Our LFS sells half dead fancier ones for $35-55, poor little things....at that price they don't have a chance of being bought. You would think they would take better care of the more expensive ones at least! Caught them filling the cups right out of the tap with hot water...the fish were dying as we stood there! When we pointed out the dying fish to the owner, he offered an ee for a discount--$25. It would have been dead in hours I bet. No warranty on them either!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

More pretties to resist at petmart this time
2 brothers black and.. grey? its a ever so slightly blue tinted metallic scale very pretty photos don't do them justice.. if they're colors are faded from stress I'd suspect they'd be a deeper blue metallic scale once in a happy new home.
brother 1




brother 2


A VERY active female.. over 20 photos this is the only one that she's not a complete blur in, also a shiny metallic scaled one, silver/faint blue tinted with orange/red fins very pretty girl.


And another girl with peach and white sales, hard to get a decent photo of




If only I had innit tanks and funds to plant them all *sigh*


----------



## NightStars

DangerousAngel said:


> Oh gosh! He would have come home with me!! Where are you at?? You could buy him and ship him to me!! ;-) :lol: I love me a mellow Betta!
> He's stunning! I hope our PetCo gets some Plakats in on Thursady.


I'm in CA. lol I don't know anything about shipping bettas


----------



## DangerousAngel

Aw dang! That's OK, I hope he finds a good home with a knowledgeable owner.
I went Betta shopping today because after I shipped Angel off, I moved Eclipse over to the divided tank (he LOVES his new tank!) and Dangerous got very sad because he didn't have a neighbor anymore and started nipping. So we went to Pet Smart and I saw the cutest little yellow female, unfortunately she wasn't the one to come home with me (if I had the room then I would have brought her hom along with the boy I got)


----------



## Elleth

Aqua Aurora said:


> A VERY active female.. over 20 photos this is the only one that she's not a complete blur in, also a shiny metallic scaled one, silver/faint blue tinted with orange/red fins very pretty girl.


LOVE that girl! She'd be perfect in my new tank that's waiting for a fish.


----------



## catsie

the last few posts REALLY makes me want to get a girl


----------



## Elleth

catsie said:


> the last few posts REALLY makes me want to get a girl


Do itttttt. Lol! I love my spunky, sassy ladies. I've got two, and no plans for a sorority, but plans for more girls. They've got tons of personality, and with mine at least, the girls are more aggressive than most of my boys. It's been fun learning how much different they are from the docile fish I expected at first.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Elleth said:


> LOVE that girl! She'd be perfect in my new tank that's waiting for a fish.


Do you live nearby?


----------



## Tuck2012

A really stunning black boy with gorgeous orange fins. Oh so beautiful, he kept waving at me every time I walked past his tank at the LFS. I kept going back to look at him, so very, very tempted but I got his water tested for compatibility with my hardness/Ph and the Ph was way out with mine so I didn`t bring him home, but goodness he was a beauty!


----------



## Elleth

Aqua Aurora said:


> Do you live nearby?


I'm afraid not, or I'd have totally asked the store location. I'm in the other side of the US from you.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Tuck2012 said:


> A really stunning black boy with gorgeous orange fins. Oh so beautiful, he kept waving at me every time I walked past his tank at the LFS. I kept going back to look at him, so very, very tempted but I got his water tested for compatibility with my hardness/Ph and the Ph was way out with mine so I didn`t bring him home, but goodness he was a beauty!


Betta are hearty and will adjust to a wide variety of pH\Hardness levels. Just - if it's very different, you need to take that into account with how long you acclimate.

So if you really want that guy, go get him! Just be sure to acclimate him properly and let him adjust to your new water *slowly*. :-D


----------



## catsie

Elleth said:


> Do itttttt. Lol! I love my spunky, sassy ladies. I've got two, and no plans for a sorority, but plans for more girls. They've got tons of personality, and with mine at least, the girls are more aggressive than most of my boys. It's been fun learning how much different they are from the docile fish I expected at first.


it was your girlie that actually made me consider one lol! She seems so adorable and i was so glad to hear she survived the siphon incident. With a current 3 boys and minibow tank (its literally JUST the tank) im thinking it would be a great idea to get a girl (that way i have no reason to get 5th tank to get a girl if i make the 4th a boy again) because damn.. 
i was never too great at math.. but i still have no idea how 1 tank became 3 with a possible 4. 

Math...is really difficult isnt it?


----------



## catsie

Aqua Aurora said:


> And another girl with peach and white sales, hard to get a decent photo of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only I had innit tanks and funds to plant them all *sigh*


omg.. this peachy white one.... what an adorable little thing...  if i find a girl like this one... buying her right away.


----------



## Greenapp1es

LOL, Math. I'm still trying to figure out in what universe 1=9. Given more than likely next week it will be 1=10, and that will be a little easier to figure out. That's just a jumping decimal point that decided it wanted to mess with me!


----------



## catsie

1 = ∞


----------



## Aqua Aurora

catsie said:


> omg.. this peachy white one.... what an adorable little thing...  if i find a girl like this one... buying her right away.


She was quite the cutie, photo sadly was out of focus but she turned and give me this adorable look before I put hr cup back like "you know you want to take me home".. almost did.. but resisted.


----------



## Elleth

Lol! My 1 now equals 9, possibly 10.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ohh, I hate that look they give you! :lol: that little yellow girl (that will probably marble, i dont have a marble..) keeps popping up in my head.....UGHHH but where would I put her?!?! Maybe we can pop by Pet Smart next week to see if she's still there...BUT WILL SHE BE THERE?! I'm going crazy!


----------



## catsie

I once stayed at a petco for 3-4 hours because there were like.. 4 beeautiful bettas and I could only walk out with one.. so i had to stay there until i figured out which one.


----------



## BettaBoy11

catsie said:


> I once stayed at a petco for 3-4 hours because there were like.. 4 beeautiful bettas and I could only walk out with one.. so i had to stay there until i figured out which one.


That's like me! It took me 2 days before I finally decided to buy Pi!


----------



## DangerousAngel

catsie said:


> I once stayed at a petco for 3-4 hours because there were like.. 4 beeautiful bettas and I could only walk out with one.. so i had to stay there until i figured out which one.


WOW! Picking out of a few you like is always so hard!

Well I went back to Pet Smart today for the little yellow girl and grabbed her and saw that her whole body had pineconed. It broke my heart. Her body was quite swollen (looked a little pudgy and I thought with proper feed g she'd be fine in no time) but pineconing is not a good sign, although she was swimming around I didn't want to risk it.
Instead the store had gotten new shipments in and I looked at the girls and saw this one







She seemed to like me so we brought her home! There was another gorgeous girl that I wanted along with the yellow one, but this one stole my heart.


----------



## catsie

DangerousAngel said:


> WOW! Picking out of a few you like is always so hard!
> 
> Well I went back to Pet Smart today for the little yellow girl and grabbed her and saw that her whole body had pineconed. It broke my heart. Her body was quite swollen (looked a little pudgy and I thought with proper feed g she'd be fine in no time) but pineconing is not a good sign, although she was swimming around I didn't want to risk it.
> Instead the store had gotten new shipments in and I looked at the girls and saw this one
> View attachment 582626
> 
> She seemed to like me so we brought her home! There was another gorgeous girl that I wanted along with the yellow one, but this one stole my heart.


D; she looks lie a he.. 
and  im sorry about the one you grabbed first.. There was this gorgeous plakat male i saw a while back, white/silver body with red fins.. wanted to get him SO badly but... i didnt.. if i go back and see him there.. hurt.. i feel like i'd throw up and make petco employees clean it up. If theyre not going to take care of their bettas and clean their tubs, they can at least clean up an angry betta lover's vomit.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Nope, she's all girl, she has a very prominent egg spot and ovaries.
Could anyone tell me what that other little girl could have had? I'm wondering about dropsy, maybe an internal parasite?


----------



## Elleth

If she's pineconing, it's dropsy. Dropsy is a symptom of a few different things, and almost always indicates organ failure, which is why the outcome is almost always death. Could be caused by old age, injury, internal bacterial infection... That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## catsie

Elleth said:


> If she's pineconing, it's dropsy. Dropsy is a symptom of a few different things, and almost always indicates organ failure, which is why the outcome is almost always death. Could be caused by old age, injury, internal bacterial infection... That's all I can think of at the moment.


I actually have something similar going on. Not with my bettas.. but my brother's guppies.. One of them just died today. Theyve been treated for ich, internal parasites.. and we had 5 that were looking good, healthy and as if they had a strong chance on living without any sort of obstacle again.. One of the guppies i saw todayhad pineconed and looked a little swollen and i immediately recognized that as dropsy, but his lips, fin, and edges of his tail turned black.. there seems to be some scale loss/scratch like wound on his head..
im afraid that it might be fish TB.. i was about to write/start a post to see if anyone here could help figure it out even though i know its for a guppy.. fish are fish :C


----------



## DangerousAngel

Elleth said:


> If she's pineconing, it's dropsy. Dropsy is a symptom of a few different things, and almost always indicates organ failure, which is why the outcome is almost always death. Could be caused by old age, injury, internal bacterial infection... That's all I can think of at the moment.


That is just heartbreaking. So pretty much if I had brought her home she would have passed. It's probably a good thing I didn't because I don't have the supplies to give her care, and we're about to be gone over the weekend. UGH this sucks, I saw her Tuesday and she was fine, looking a little pudgy, but fine. I was SOOO excited to go get her today. So the pineconing could have come around today or yesterday. Could the swelling in her belly mean the same thing? She looked ALOT more than eggy. :-(


----------



## Greenapp1es

A lot of times Dropsy starts with swelling before the pineconing starts. So yes, that swelling you saw the other day could have been dropsy at that point as well.


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's so horrible. Thanks for the info. :-(


----------



## BamNeko

Orange Rose Petal Male that I would of named Orange Juice D:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Heyy BamNeko!!
He sounded so cute! Nice name choice too!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Subscribing to this thread. I've had some "ones that got away" myself but no pictures. Don't worry...I'm sure I'll have some more soon. There are too many pretty bettas in the world.


----------



## fleetfish

I saw a few EE's today at the downtown indie LPS. They're not really my favourite, but there was one guy who was there that worried me a little. He had messy fins and when I looked closer at him he had this small tumour growing over one of his eyes. I may go back for him tomorrow just out of pity - I'm just concerned about the tumour getting worse, or him losing the eye. He was very alert and had a fat little tummy, so he was eating well ... just, that eye bothered me.


----------



## Mo

Almost let this boy go went back twice before I finally got him, there were so many pretty betas at petco though ughhhh.... He was 20 bucks! I couldn't pass up those fins lol


----------



## DangerousAngel

He is simply beautiful! Congrats on the new boy!


----------



## Mo

Thanks! Btw, what part of texas are you from? Central right here


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh really?! We're from Springtown. Sort of central.


----------



## Mo

Oh really? Never heard of spring town lol where is it?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Do you know where Azle is? It's about 25 minutes from there. Or 2 hours from Dallas.


----------



## Mo

Oh, I was just in dallas a couple weeks ago, but like Plano, highland park area


----------



## fleetfish

Picked up the EE with the eye issue an hour ago and he's just resting, and I am trying to figure out what to do to help him out. I will post pics of him as soon as he's settled.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Cool Mo!!
That's so great Fleetfish! I hope you can get him some help. I'm thinking if we go back to Pet Smart next week and the yellow female is still alive I might grab her and try to get her well. I have a 1 gal. that I can use as a hospital tank. We'll see.


----------



## fleetfish

Here he is  He's doing great for now, but I'm watching the tumour for any obvious changes, and hoping for the best. I hope you can get the yellow girl, fingers crossed that she is still there ... dropsy is very hard to cure though.


----------



## Tree

oh my what a pretty fish and a good shot! 

Tumors are the worst. T^T


----------



## DangerousAngel

He's gorgeous! Good luck with the tumor!
Yeah it is, but the least I could do would be to make her comfortable, and try to reduce the bloating.


----------



## Elleth

Can't wait til Wednesday! I get to stop by one of the LPS in the city I work (after work) and see if the white and blue veiltail they had in their betta falls tank is still there. I really, really hope the poor little dude is. I didn't get him before because I was looking for a fish w/less fins to go in my new 7 gallon tall. But now I have room for another, so hubby is fine with me getting the veiltail if he's still there. *crosses fingers and toes*


----------



## Tree

=D how exciting! can't wait what to find at the store.


----------



## catsie

:C this one isnt exactly "one that got away" its simply the one i just couldnt take home.. 
That white/red halfmoon plakat from my local petco.. he was still there. He;s been there for at least a month since i last saw him that or a near identical betta. i saw him when i was planning on getting a girl betta and i was torn between the two. When i went to take a photo of him i saw that he was sinking to the bottom of the cup.. and i saw this once before.. when the ammonia was too high in the tank/cup. UGH.. i just wanted to buy him and save him so badly but then i saw a gorgeous little white/blue.purple delta tail boy right next to the girl.. 
 I feel horrible about it even now. I saw the delta tail and brought him home but i havent been able to put that plakat out of my mind since.. i just feel guilty  

I feel like sine i couldve only brought one home.. I shouldve brought him.. but I wasnt sure what his condition was like.. and  the little delta tail was so cute and so small. ;_; omg i dont know.. so heart breaking.


----------



## Sadist

Aww, Catsie  When I chose a girl fish, I brought home the blue one. The next week, I found the other one dead at the store. It still breaks my heart.

Recently, there was a skinny little girl floating sideways. When she saw me looking at her, she tried so hard to wiggle into a normal position and flirt with me. I felt horrible leaving her, but I don't have more room to properly care for another fish right now.


----------



## catsie

I swear this kind of thing makes me not want to keep bettas. it bothers me sooo much. i keep thinking it as that the young one i brought home, i got to bring it home before it had to stay at the store and suffer in a cup for too long. thats a plus. but then the plakat has been there for some time now and is showing signs of suffering. so i feel like i shouldve brought him home to save him from more suffering, but then at the same time i wanted to make sure the little one didnt have to deal with life in a container. 
the stress/guilt of this makes me want to resort to a more immature mindset and want to go after places that sell bettas with some form of animal cruelty charge. 

and it's beyond me why petstores carry SO many of them. Like its great for us who want a bigger selection but :/ lets be honest im sure the majority of them die in those cups or die after being bought by people who dont really care about them rather than thrive at a nice home.

all i can hope is that someone else gives him a good home. I know the petco nearest to me has someone who is pretty knowledgable about fish and i havent seen a betta that looked like a horrid mess there.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

More fish that I must resist!!
1 of 2 brothers that was there last time but not sure which.. better photo of him though


black with white/silver irids, photos don't do him justice!! so stunning!




I know he'll marble (red dominate the cellophane) but he's so lovely




Pretty girl from last time, scales are more blue and sadly orange n red fins are more clamped :c She needs a home asap!



Lovely new girl, I've seen ab sellers label this "samurai" but thats not a proper term for it.



LILNAUGRIM COME TELL ME HIS COLOR.. orange with a chocolate head.. like the inverse of piabald  is he just regular "bi colored" or is there another name? Will that chocolate spread? Either way *really wanted him! SO ORANGE!!*






A nice blue monobrom ee boy(first photo accurate colors, second for face)



Pretty new boy! not white not pink I don't know what to call him but WANT!! (he has lovely blue eyes)


Interesting colors on this one.. not sure if stressed/sick and faded or if thats how he'd always look


and a pink and purple vt boy (i don't like these colors personally but ner seen them)





Sadly a lot of bettas I'd posted before still have not gotten homes (and i have no room for any more).


Aqua Aurora said:


> orange and irids (not a fan of the white shiny dots on the scales)
> 
> 
> White boy


----------



## Elleth

Don't know if I posted about him here, or just in my journal, but... I got him! I got him! I got my one who got away last week. Turns out I didn't see him very well last week, cause he's a crowntail and not a veiltail. But that's alright! He's gorgeous and fiesty, very active but not flashing. 

Now we just have to make it through the bus ride home. I haven't let myself look at him since I nestled him in my bag, cause I don't want to jostle him unnecessarily. But oh gosh is he pretty!


----------



## Tree

Holly guacamole Aqua Aurora! those are a lot of fishies! I love them all <3


----------



## DangerousAngel

I can't see the pictures!!   Nevermind, I can see them fine now!
Elleth, I saw your post on FB about him! I'm checking your journal now!


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Which one Elleth?!


----------



## fleetfish

Got the yellow butterfly delta tonight .... He was still there while I was getting tank supplies! I had seen him over a week ago but there was no way I could bring him home, and I was literally dreaming about him. Am I ever glad he's here, what a gorgeous boy<333


----------



## DangerousAngel

OMG he's gorgeous!#


----------



## Elleth

Yay! What a handsome fellow he is!

I'll post pictures of mine as soon as possible. Sorry I couldn't sooner, I was busy with fish things.


----------



## catsie

A few posts ago i talked about this white/red halfmoon plakat i saw at petco. Normally plakats were not something I liked since i loved the long flowy tails.. until I saw this one back in early June. I remembered thinking how cool he was and how awesome his coloring and pattern was.. but I didnt have the money, space, or tank for another betta.. So i had to pass by. July 4th, I went back to the same petco thinking of getting a girl for an empty tank i now had.. all the girls were so tiny and young. and there he was again! this plakat from a month ago.. I asked the employee there if this is the same one from last month and he replied saying it most likely was.. I was about to get him until I saw him suddenly stop moving and drift a little.. possibly due to too much ammonia in his gross cup.. I immediately began to feel like i should avoid him since he showed obvious signs of not being 100% healthy.. and right next to him i saw this adorable little delta tail.. which i ended up taking home that day.. Since then i swear, ive been plagued with guilt as if i've done something horrible for leaving that plakat behind in a filthy cup knowing he's been at the store for at least a month.. possibly more.. along with the fact that he wasnt getting the care he deserved. This poor little plakat has definately left an impression on me :/ 

I am so insanely happy to say i went back to petco today, cleaner water, and looking much better in health than a few days ago. it definately put the guilt i felt to rest. but im even happier to say.. i brought him home!


----------



## Elleth

catsie said:


> A few posts ago i talked about this white/red halfmoon plakat i saw at petco. Normally plakats were not something I liked since i loved the long flowy tails.. until I saw this one back in early June. I remembered thinking how cool he was and how awesome his coloring and pattern was.. but I didnt have the money, space, or tank for another betta.. So i had to pass by. July 4th, I went back to the same petco thinking of getting a girl for an empty tank i now had.. all the girls were so tiny and young. and there he was again! this plakat from a month ago.. I asked the employee there if this is the same one from last month and he replied saying it most likely was.. I was about to get him until I saw him suddenly stop moving and drift a little.. possibly due to too much ammonia in his gross cup.. I immediately began to feel like i should avoid him since he showed obvious signs of not being 100% healthy.. and right next to him i saw this adorable little delta tail.. which i ended up taking home that day.. Since then i swear, ive been plagued with guilt as if i've done something horrible for leaving that plakat behind in a filthy cup knowing he's been at the store for at least a month.. possibly more.. along with the fact that he wasnt getting the care he deserved. This poor little plakat has definately left an impression on me :/
> 
> I am so insanely happy to say i went back to petco today, cleaner water, and looking much better in health than a few days ago. it definately put the guilt i felt to rest. but im even happier to say.. i brought him home!


Yay! What a cutie! I love him.


----------



## DangerousAngel

YAY Castie!!! I'm so happy he got to come home with you!!


----------



## catsie

ty to you both! 
I am so happy that he was there waiting for me. though i am a little sorry he had to wait so long.. :x even still i am not fully prepared to have him.. heater and filter are on their way and will be here friday at the latest. but.. after those things come we are 100% ready to go  
other than that his personality is great and he is very social! im so excited he seems so sweet and im so glad i got to be the one to take him home!


----------



## Elleth

catsie said:


> ty to you both!
> I am so happy that he was there waiting for me. though i am a little sorry he had to wait so long.. :x even still i am not fully prepared to have him.. heater and filter are on their way and will be here friday at the latest. but.. after those things come we are 100% ready to go
> other than that his personality is great and he is very social! im so excited he seems so sweet and im so glad i got to be the one to take him home!


Lol I'm not fully ready for mine either. No heater yet (having it shipped), but I couldn't stand to leave him in that terrible Betta Falls tank.

Anyway, I finally have pictures of him ready now! He's a marble crowntail, and I think he's very young, because his caudal is very small.


----------



## catsie

Elleth said:


> Lol I'm not fully ready for mine either. No heater yet (having it shipped), but I couldn't stand to leave him in that terrible Betta Falls tank.
> 
> Anyway, I finally have pictures of him ready now! He's a marble crowntail, and I think he's very young, because his caudal is very small.


awww hes adorable! and im sure people will disagree but.. id much rather bring him to a larger planted tank with clean water and good food and wait a couple of days for a heater than leave him at the store or a bad tank.. considering that they are hardy fish and can most def survive a couple of days a teeny bit chilly as opposed to a chilly cramped cup of dirty water. 

but then again i could just be a bit biased


----------



## Dragonmage

One of the local pet stores just got a fish shipment today and I saw a beautiful veiltail boy in a bag being acclimated to the water. He had a royal blue body and orange fins with blue borders. He looked like a sunset and was so cute and spunky, flaring at the other males in their bags. I've never seen a betta that color pattern before. It killed me to leave him, but my ten gallon tank is not set up. The same store had a yellow and white butterfly veiltail a while ago. I'm considering making it a divided tank just so I can have two pretty boys to love.


----------



## Elleth

catsie said:


> awww hes adorable! and im sure people will disagree but.. id much rather bring him to a larger planted tank with clean water and good food and wait a couple of days for a heater than leave him at the store or a bad tank.. considering that they are hardy fish and can most def survive a couple of days a teeny bit chilly as opposed to a chilly cramped cup of dirty water.
> 
> but then again i could just be a bit biased


Exactly! Or what would most likely happen if someone else adopted them and kept them in a tiny 1/2 gallon container with water changes once a week if they're lucky. *cringes* 



Dragonmage said:


> One of the local pet stores just got a fish shipment today and I saw a beautiful veiltail boy in a bag being acclimated to the water. He had a royal blue body and orange fins with blue borders. He looked like a sunset and was so cute and spunky, flaring at the other males in their bags. I've never seen a betta that color pattern before. It killed me to leave him, but my ten gallon tank is not set up. The same store had a yellow and white butterfly veiltail a while ago. I'm considering making it a divided tank just so I can have two pretty boys to love.


Sounds lovely! I'm totally curious, the color scheme sounds a bit like one of my boys. Did he look at all like this?


----------



## Dragonmage

From what I could see, yes very much like that except in veiltail with less blue on the fins, just a rim around the edges. Stupid blue water and shipping bag made it a little hard to see, especially since at least six other bags were "acclimating" in the same tank. Your boy looks so much like a sunset, I love him.


----------



## Elleth

Oh he must've been gorgeous!

And thank you!  He knows it, too, lol. He likes to pose for me to take pictures.


----------



## catsie

Elleth said:


> Oh he must've been gorgeous!
> 
> And thank you!  He knows it, too, lol. He likes to pose for me to take pictures.


lucky! 
 i tried go tank to tank and take photos of each one.. they all were getting way too exicited about the camera (minus newbie) that i ended up taking videos of everyone instead.. my instagram went from a typical instagram to nothing but bettas..


----------



## AquaticKritter

I saw this amazing Male Halfmoon Betta a week ago. He was red white and blue with black spots around his eyes, which made them look bigger. We had just stared at each other for a while (and yes, he stared back. For real!) until I had to go. When I went back two days later, he had died. I cant forget about that beautiful Betta, and hopefully never will. https://www.pinterest.com/pin/252694229068096837/ looks a little like him.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

catsie said:


> A few posts ago i talked about this white/red halfmoon plakat i saw at petco. Normally plakats were not something I liked since i loved the long flowy tails.. until I saw this one back in early June. I remembered thinking how cool he was and how awesome his coloring and pattern was.. but I didnt have the money, space, or tank for another betta.. So i had to pass by. July 4th, I went back to the same petco thinking of getting a girl for an empty tank i now had.. all the girls were so tiny and young. and there he was again! this plakat from a month ago.. I asked the employee there if this is the same one from last month and he replied saying it most likely was.. I was about to get him until I saw him suddenly stop moving and drift a little.. possibly due to too much ammonia in his gross cup.. I immediately began to feel like i should avoid him since he showed obvious signs of not being 100% healthy.. and right next to him i saw this adorable little delta tail.. which i ended up taking home that day.. Since then i swear, ive been plagued with guilt as if i've done something horrible for leaving that plakat behind in a filthy cup knowing he's been at the store for at least a month.. possibly more.. along with the fact that he wasnt getting the care he deserved. This poor little plakat has definately left an impression on me :/
> 
> I am so insanely happy to say i went back to petco today, cleaner water, and looking much better in health than a few days ago. it definately put the guilt i felt to rest. but im even happier to say.. i brought him home!


He was still alive after a month? At our Petsmart, the new shipment comes in on Wednesday, and by the next Wednesday you wouldn't take one home-- fins clamped, floating on their side, hugely bloated....so sad.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Dragonmage said:


> From what I could see, yes very much like that except in veiltail with less blue on the fins, just a rim around the edges. Stupid blue water and shipping bag made it a little hard to see, especially since at least six other bags were "acclimating" in the same tank. Your boy looks so much like a sunset, I love him.


What is the " blue water"?


----------



## Crossroads

IslandGirl7408 said:


> What is the " blue water"?


It's Methylene Blue, a chemical that aids in restoring oxygen to the blood after ammonia poisoning, works as an antifungal/antiseptic and is generally, a pretty decent chemical to keep on hand.

My local Petco is very good at keeping bettas alive. I've gone in and seen several there for months at a time. My boys Sherbet and Orion were there for two months before I took them home.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Crossroads said:


> It's Methylene Blue, a chemical that aids in restoring oxygen to the blood after ammonia poisoning, works as an antifungal/antiseptic and is generally, a pretty decent chemical to keep on hand.
> 
> My local Petco is very good at keeping bettas alive. I've gone in and seen several there for months at a time. My boys Sherbet and Orion were there for two months before I took them home.


I asked about it at a PetStore and they said it was illegal....something about contaminating the water supply?....


----------



## DangerousAngel

AquaticKritter said:


> I saw this amazing Male Halfmoon Betta a week ago. He was red white and blue with black spots around his eyes, which made them look bigger. We had just stared at each other for a while (and yes, he stared back. For real!) until I had to go. When I went back two days later, he had died. I cant forget about that beautiful Betta, and hopefully never will. https://www.pinterest.com/pin/252694229068096837/ looks a little like him.


That's heartbreaking. :-( S.I.P
some of the Bettas at our PetCo have been there almost 6 months and they're still alive and kicking. I'd love to get the metallic CT but I have no more tanks.


----------



## catsie

IslandGirl7408 said:


> He was still alive after a month? At our Petsmart, the new shipment comes in on Wednesday, and by the next Wednesday you wouldn't take one home-- fins clamped, floating on their side, hugely bloated....so sad.


The petco i got him at is fairly new. the guy in charge of all the fish actually knows quite a lot about them + seems to be able to take care of them. He apparently raises alot of fish at home. Im sure others do too but yes. He seems to take good care of these bettas. "good" as in making sure they stay alive for some time. 
The closest petsmart by me however.. completely different story.


----------



## Crossroads

IslandGirl7408 said:


> I asked about it at a PetStore and they said it was illegal....something about contaminating the water supply?....


That's a load of BS. There is nothing illegal about methylene blue. If there is oh no someone arrest me because I've got a 6 oz bottle at home :roll:

MB is a laboratory dye used for a wide variety of medical purposes including treating plaque psoriasis, reducing toxicity of poisons such as ammonia and cyanide in the blood, a dye or stain, placebo and if I remember right, it has been tested in effectiveness for treating alzheimers.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methylene_blue


----------



## DangerousAngel

They could be thinking about the drug Meth and not know what MB is. Crossroads, where did you find your bottle? I've been wanting to get a 'Betta First Aid Kit' of sorts for my fish just to be safe.


----------



## Elleth

I got mine on Amazon. Definitely recommend having it on hand. I give all my new fish a MB bath when acclimating them. (Sorry, not trying to hijack the question/answer).


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> Holly guacamole Aqua Aurora! those are a lot of fishies! I love them all <3


Indeed I wish I hard more room to buy some of them but I must resit the mts (multi tank syndrome)!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks Elleth.
I know what you mean Aqua! It's so hard! But when you can't, you can't.


----------



## BettaStarter24

I had to leave behind a pure white EEDTHM the other day. and a beautiful little HM female that had blue dragon scaling (metallic) and I thought maybe yellow fins but I'm not sure. And I walked away from a gorgeous EEHMPK that my friend brought home the next day (yay! I can admire him!) 

The one that really breaks my heart is a marble boy that is really hard to explain his coloring, but his body was black with green irids, white face, butterfly bands with yellowish fins, Saw him beginning of May, and he's still there mid July. He's gone from being healthy as can be to floating on his side in his cup, struggling to move. Unfortunately, I am unable to help him as I'm at 7 fish and am at my limit.


----------



## Crossroads

I got mine at Fish Gallery in Houston.


----------



## kittenfish

I really liked these two doubletails.

Fish 1:



















Fish 2:


----------



## Sadist

Those are pretty guys! I think they'll burn all blue or even blue with white tips on the fins. They're gorgeous!


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Aqua Aurora said:


> Indeed I wish I hard more room to buy some of them but I must resit the mts (multi tank syndrome)!


What is multi tank syndrome ?


----------



## ao

IslandGirl7408 said:


> What is multi tank syndrome ?



The incessant need for more pretty livestock, plants and therefore tanks. lol


----------



## Aqua Aurora

IslandGirl7408 said:


> What is multi tank syndrome ?





ao said:


> The incessant need for more pretty livestock, plants and therefore tanks. lol


Yep ao pretty much summed that up.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Aqua Aurora said:


> Yep ao pretty much summed that up.


Oh....I guess I just I've just been diagnosed with multi-tank syndrome ! And here I thought my mental health was good! Is there a cure for it?😉


----------



## ao

I cured mine by going into another hobby 

Oh and I had a combination of Multi-jar syndrome and collectoritis. Mostly collectoritis...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

IslandGirl7408 said:


> Oh....I guess I just I've just been diagnosed with multi-tank syndrome ! And here I thought my mental health was good! Is there a cure for it?😉


Some people stop cold turkey (tear down and get rid of everything) but usually are miserable after.


----------



## Tree

pphhht it's not the bettas that I keep wanting to buy, it's the PLANTS! lol


----------



## TuiAndLa

I finally understand your username now, Tree! ^ :rofl:


----------



## Tree

ROFL! OMG that's priceless! you just made my night!


----------



## Sleepykitty

I saw a beautiful double tail boy at Petco today, if I could have another tank I would have bought him immediately. But because of college I'm only allowed a single 10 gallon tank. He had the prettiest white iridescent body while his fins were this gorgeous mottle of teal/purple/red. I got a picture but it really doesn't do him justice.


----------



## Tree

this one got away from me a long time ago. and I still feel guilty. GAH!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> this one got away from me a long time ago. and I still feel guilty. GAH!


GEEEEET HIIIIIIMMMM and send him to me! no jk I don't have another tank for more fish but omg he's lovely!!


----------



## catsie

all bettas are just too beautiful. They are eye candy.. and torture.


----------



## DangerousAngel

^yes they are!
I saw a gorgeous orange boy in PetSmart, I also saw a gorgeous healthy looking CT, I wanted both but I have no room :-( I also saw a blue boy sitting straight up in his cup with what looks like myco,b or somthing, he had discoloration starting on his body and a splotch on his fin, maybe amonia poisoning too. :-( poor boy.


----------



## stellenternet

I saw a boy that was so sick! I was so sad and I just wanted to take him home so I could attempt to buy him or just to let him die happy but I didn't have any extra tanks or money. He was actually shaking. I took a picture but his condition was so terrible I don't think I should share it. I assumed that no one would buy him so I named him Hope and left him there.
I don't think he survived. That was last week and he was almost dead so just in case: SIP Hope.


----------



## DangerousAngel

He was shaking?? OH MY!! Poor baby. :-(


----------



## stellenternet

DangerousAngel said:


> He was shaking?? OH MY!! Poor baby. :-(


Yes, he was actually shaking. He had Ich everywhere too. It made me so sad.


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> GEEEEET HIIIIIIMMMM and send him to me! no jk I don't have another tank for more fish but omg he's lovely!!



IKR?! GAHHH! But it was a year ago when I saw this boy. I just hope a good person snatched him up! When I took these shots, I placed all of the bettas in front. Hehe I'm sure the store was thrilled that I did that. I messed up the order where they were priced. HAHAHA oops.


----------



## Polkadot

I saw the most beautiful Halfmoon at Petbarn today,he is dark blue with purple and pink in his tail.Also his little face is dark blue with pink lips! 

I wish I had the room to have set up my spare tank for him.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

I came sooo close to buying this one, but I don't have the money or the space. I probably would've named him flare or something like that. I hope he went to a good home!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I passed up a King yesterday with the cutest face. UGH!


----------



## MikeG14

Stopped at a Petco outside Philly this afternoon and saw this...









Not one betta to be found in the entire store, I guess they all got away!
At least I can go to bed with a clean conscience tonight.

Unless someone bought them all for a wedding....:evil:


----------



## Everglades

*Butterfly male why did i not get you!?!*

i saw the most gorgeous butterfly male who was cream with a clear tail with red and blue almost vein like markings on his tail the only problem was he had sbd and i didnt know who to deal with it but i think he got bought but he would have been so awesome! (Worse part i was even looking for a fish!)


----------



## SparklingStarfish

Saw this beautiful pair today. The male was flaring at the female, and the female was huge and gorgeous! Might go back to get the female if I can find a home for my rescue....


----------



## fleetfish

I saw a MG dragon PK today at the LPS while getting plants. There were quite a few PKs, and they have a HUGE, gorgeous giant male - he's massive, but also $60, so :|. On Tuesday, emotions willing I plan to go get a PK boy (hopefully the one I saw, he was too adorable!). I haven't had a PK for a long while and it's good to know they're literally right around the corner from where I live.


----------



## MikeG14

I saw these two guys earlier today at a Petco in the Philly suburbs. I don't know if they are anything all that special but I liked them.









This one was much more purple than the picture shows,









A few hours later some lady smashed into the store with her car. Fortunately no bettas were injured.
http://6abc.com/traffic/car-slams-into-petco-store-in-bensalem/898815/

Funny thing is, the intersection where this Petco is located is considered the most dangerous in America. I didn't know that included the Petco parking lot.


----------



## fleetfish

Well I got my plakat boy! Pics are coming eventually.


----------



## Tree

oh the same one you told me about Fleetfish? HAHAHA!


----------



## DangerousAngel

YAY Fleetfish!!!


----------



## xShainax

I nearly bought this guy. He was $14.99 though, so I opted for a $3.99 VT and a baby


----------



## Tree

OMG! he is amazing!!! the dragon white body with orange and black fins. <3 <3 <3


----------



## xShainax

Tree said:


> OMG! he is amazing!!! the dragon white body with orange and black fins. <3 <3 <3


 I got this guy instead. He isn't as fancy as that one, but I have never seen a VT with a tail like his


----------



## Tree

oooh he is pretty! not sure but he looks like a spade VT tail. if there is such a thing. Haha


----------



## Gariana

Today, as I was choosing my first ever betta, I was stuck between two males: a healthy pearly white plakat and a very sickly looking rainbow colored veil tail with clamped fins.

I really wanted to help the VT, but I have no experience with bettas, so I picked the feisty plakat. But that sad face still haunts me...


----------



## Tree

Gariana said:


> Today, as I was choosing my first ever betta, I was stuck between two males: a healthy pearly white plakat and a very sickly looking rainbow colored veil tail with clamped fins.
> 
> I really wanted to help the VT, but I have no experience with bettas, so I picked the feisty plakat. But that sad face still haunts me...


I know how you feel. =( but at least you saved one. And I was like that when I first started into betta keeping. I still linger away from sick bettas really due to the fact I don't have much time to care for them day after day with treatment. 
now if my others get sick I will take care of them but at least I know the causes and know my bettas well.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Finally went into petco agian.. wish i hadn't! ther were 3 plakat boys I wanted and a few other lovelies...

This poor duouble tail mustard/green plakat has been tere since 6/17
old photo


today's photos



I really want to save him before he deteriorates from crappy cup water quality but can't...

Another one that's been there since beging of June
old photo


Today's photo



There was a purple-ish blue and red plakat boy with a lot of spunk, got in my face and flared, wouldn't hold still to get in focus.. generally I don't like blue and reds but I liked him





Yellow-orange vt with tiniest bit of pineapple-ing. Has stunning blue eyes photos don't do him justice for his eyes!




And then there is this stunning plakat boy who I really wanted to walk out with! omg he's lovely! only 2 shots that he's not a blur in-very active


And yes he's really that green of a body with vibrant yellow fins with shiny blue accents! *WAAAAANNNTTT*


----------



## InStitches

wow, they're so pretty! I love the greens especially...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

InStitches said:


> wow, they're so pretty! I love the greens especially...


If you'll pay for fish+ shipping I'll send them your way ^.~
Top green boy I'd say is stable (not marble), he's colors haven't changed at all since he's been there. Not 100% sure about the bottom one though..worse case the blue in the fins overtakes the yellow.. but he's so lovely I'd chance it *if only *I had a free tank! I have a DIY sump not in use I can use as temp housing but not as a serious home..


----------



## InStitches

so tempting  All of my tanks are in use atm :/


----------



## DangerousAngel

That blue and red one, and the green one would have been mine!! So gorgeous!


----------



## Dragonmage

There's this sad tiny blue and yellow crowntail at a local pet store. Crowntails aren't my favorite bettas, but I want him so bad just to get him out of there. "He" is like half the size of the other males. If it weren't that "he" has some nice finnage, I'd think "he" was a she.


----------



## MikeG14

Aqua Aurora said:


> Finally went into petco agian.. wish i hadn't! ther were 3 plakat boys I wanted and a few other lovelies...
> 
> This poor duouble tail mustard/green plakat has been tere since 6/17
> old photo


Ugh! he's _still_ there! He was right next to Sigmund 

Why does this thread always make me feel so horrible. I gotta stop reading it right before bedtime. I just wish I had more time to maintain another tank.


----------



## IslandGirl7408

So, each of my kids have a betta, but I've decided I want one as well. I have the tank, the decorations, heater, and the filter is in my daughters tank getting lots of bacteria on it! Just waiting to find the perfect betta.
Saw this one at Petsmart the other night-- it came close. It looks blue in the picture , but was very green at the store.


----------



## stellenternet

Does anyone know how I can unsubscribe from this thread? I'm not really interested in it anymore but it keeps giving me emails. I'm not trying to offend anyone.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Oh, Island...wow, that one is pretty!

And bettagerl, when you get the emails, isn't there an "unsubscribe" option?
I want to know how to NOT automatically subscribe to threads I respond to. I do not like getting email alerts. And...is there a way to increase posts per page?


----------



## stellenternet

Okay thanks I'll look for that. I haven't seen one but I'll check. Sorry everyone.


----------



## DangerousAngel

You can also go to Thread Tools at the top of the page, it's beside the Rate This Thread option


----------



## lilnaugrim

Or when it comes up on your User CP feed, you can unsubscribe there as well.

In Edit Options under Settings & Options on your User CP, there is a place called Default Thread Subscription Mode, you can turn off email notifications there.


----------



## BettaSplendid

lilnaugrim said:


> Or when it comes up on your User CP feed, you can unsubscribe there as well.
> 
> In Edit Options under Settings & Options on your User CP, there is a place called Default Thread Subscription Mode, you can turn off email notifications there.



Thank you!! That is great.


----------



## BamNeko

Every.Single.Elephant.Ear.At.PetCo.


----------



## Nova betta

all the ones that get away really don't get away from me...


----------



## Tree

I think I am doing to go to peto today and look for another betta. I will show pictures of the others that I come across. I wish I could take them all.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Nova betta said:


> all the ones that get away really don't get away from me...


LMAO same!


I can't wait Tree!!


----------



## Tree

ok so I went to two petcos today and one that I normally get bettas hardly had any! which is great. I hope at least they were all bought and not dead. =( 

anyway the second petco I found a betta. but I wanna show you all of the ones I took a photo of and see if you all can guess what one I bought. Hehe I will give you a hint. the betta is female. There were BEAUTIFUL boys I must say but I didn't want a large finned betta in my small 2.5 gallon tank and a fin biter. the big boys would have been fine in there, don't get me wrong but I love the little girls and now I have two girls and three boys. 

Males
































I was JUST about to get him... so close... but I put him up front for someone else to snatch up. 

















Females: these five girls made it hard for me to decide...


----------



## IslandGirl7408

The third girl?


----------



## Tree

Ooh so close but nope.

Haha I can't hold it, I have ta show you all! It's the forth one. 

here she is


----------



## Sleepykitty

He technically hasn't "gotten away" since he's still in the store and looking healthy but I'm unable to get another betta at this time. *kicks college* I even have my old 2.5 gallon that I could set up and everything....
He's white with a few small black splotches and just absolutely gorgeous! Over the last few Petco visits his spots look like they've spread a little bit and I just wish I could take him home!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Great choice Tree!! I would have nabbed the boy that you put in front.

I'm still dreamin' about that small King (that would fit nicely in a 3 gal.)...And PetCo. is one our stops tomorrow, but to get things for Onyx. We'll see what happens after Onyx comes in.


----------



## Tree

right? he was a beautiful boy indeed. but I know for a fact his color will turn all blue since he is a marble. If he stayed that way I would have picked him up. lol

I am loving this new girl already, she is so interested in her home.


----------



## Tealight03

Her and my Ruby look alike. They could be sisters or something!


----------



## IslandGirl7408

Tree said:


> right? he was a beautiful boy indeed. but I know for a fact his color will turn all blue since he is a marble. If he stayed that way I would have picked him up. lol
> 
> I am loving this new girl already, she is so interested in her home.


Do you think she'll turn all red?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ugh, left some beauties at the store today. 
Somefish may have followed me home...more about that on my log later

There was a beautiful MG looking baby girl there, but I passed her up, she was at least healthy looking. Don't think I got a pic of her.

Then there was his DeT MG boy. Beautiful! Cup was a little dirty but nothing bad.


He wasn't as attentive as I like fish to be


This boy tempted me so much! If he marbles, he's going out to Black copper with red! Still a beautiful coloration! He was flare-crazy when I put him next to other fish


This guy was crazy right off the bat! Started wiggling and jumping around in his cup, I hope he goes to a good home



I do wish I brought this fella home at least to fix up and send off to you guys. If anyone is interested, I can visit this store next week when I go by again. Can't guarantee he'll be there, but I can look.
He's a beautiful Copper Red bicolor! Looks like he just had some internal ammonia poisoning (easily fixed) and just lethargic from the ammonia. His cup was dirtiest of all.


But he was very attentive! Followed me around and watched me, such a cutie!




And then there was this boy....oh man....what a beaut! And of course, Metallic MG! But alas, I had to leave him




Beautiful marble! Almost what we could classify as a Blue Dragon but he'll just marble, not stable at all.




If anyone does see a fish they like, I love to foster fish so if you want one, I can try to look again to see if they're there. Again, I can't guarantee but since I'll be down there anyway, I can totally stop in and look!


----------



## lilnaugrim

IslandGirl7408 said:


> Do you think she'll turn all red?


She won't. She's a Cambodian with copper genes in her. She'll stay like that


----------



## IslandGirl7408

lilnaugrim said:


> She won't. She's a Cambodian with copper genes in her. She'll stay like that


I am never going to figure this stuff out.....well...maybe someday...


----------



## Tealight03

That is very tempting. Must resist.....


----------



## DangerousAngel

The MG Plakat is _very_ tempting..But I must resist....I"m going to stalk your journal for updates.


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> She won't. She's a Cambodian with copper genes in her. She'll stay like that





IslandGirl7408 said:


> I am never going to figure this stuff out.....well...maybe someday...




What Liln said. XD There was that other female betta full read but I like where the body is a different color. She might have more red on her head though don't you think Liln?


----------



## BamNeko

I wishi could take one of you guys fish shopping tomorrow with me and my sister. I know I'll be between at least 5 bettas.


----------



## Tree

It is a hard choice. Even though I was looking for a female CT, there were so many bettas that I wanted and had to pass up. I felt so bad but what I do is put them up front for others to see and hope they get bought.


----------



## BamNeko

Ugh I'll have to have my friend help me out. I also feel like I might not even get an Elephant Ear even though I REALLY want one :c


----------



## Tree

man you should have went to my petco in MN they had four EEs! where will you be going? Petsmart petco or other?


----------



## BamNeko

MY Petco.The better one with a wider selection and has betta fish almost all over the aquatic area 
Where they had at least 6 Elephant Ears last week. I hope to find some this week. If I don't do an Elephant Ear most likely a Delta or HM.


----------



## Tree

Im sure you will find an EE. They seem pretty common in petcos. At least near me. Petsmart I have no luck finding any healthy bettas and there are only a select few.


----------



## BamNeko

Pineapple is from Petsmart we got lucky he was healthy but my twin sister has my brothers habit of not cleaning the tank out often so he has fin rot really badly. He'll get better when hes in QT for sure n.n


----------



## Aqua Aurora

There are several EEs at my petco, the poor things just waste away in their cups. No one buys them as they're I think $20, most expensive betta there. Aristocoles was a pity/rescue.. but there are 3 other EE boys I've seen sit on the shelves for month, poor things.


----------



## BamNeko

That's why I want one. A group I'm in someone had one and he is so cute! Petco has red ones with white outlines on the fins(I think it's a color pattern but I'm not 100% sure) my sister is going to pick mine out and I'm going to pick hers out(she isn't getting an EE)


----------



## Nova betta

Patronus, my EE was 20$. I was not going to get him until I finally fell for it. He had been there for 4-5 months!


----------



## lilnaugrim

My PetCo's EE's have gone down to 14.99 because no one bought them at $20. We normally have a nice color variation as well. Most tend to be Salamander.


----------



## BamNeko

When I get mine I'll show him and the competitors he had!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

There are several color variations of EE at my petco, wish the [censor]s would lower the price on them so they could get to a good home (I can't be rescuing every betta from there!)


----------



## ShadeSlayer

I went in for a filter yesterday and saw the most gorgeous butterfly betta. he was red, white and blue, exploding in colors. I wish I could’ve gotten him.
I have to go abck in for a new tank since mine as a crack, so maybe I could convince my mom to let me or my brother take him in if he’s still there. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tealight03

IslandGirl7408 said:


> I am never going to figure this stuff out.....well...maybe someday...


Me either. I have some free time at work today, maybe I'll try to do a little research into color and genetics.


----------



## BamNeko

My EE wasn't a hard fight, my sister picked out the one that had the most fin XD

They had a nice pale yellow one but I didn't like the tail on him, he didn't have fin rot it was just short. My sister saw my guy and wanted him. I couldn't talk her into getting a Dragon Scale


----------



## SondersVeil

What about this pretty boy? 'Dream Dragons' is what he's labelled as. If I had a spare tank, I'd definitely buy this one.


----------



## DangerousAngel

This amazing baby boy got away from me today, simply because of the over the top price tag. $100 for a Koi. He apparently had been there for 2 months but was missing in the filtration system, they said he just showed back up. He was lethargic, and his fins were beaten up, but he was begging for attention from me, he had the sweetest face ever! We might go back next week to see if he's still there, but I'll definitely be talking his price down, especially because of his condition.


----------



## Tealight03

He's gorgeous! I thought the price was a typo until I saw it written on the tank. They are never going to sell him for $100. Poor baby.


----------



## DangerousAngel

LOL!
I know, that was exactly my thought. That's why I want to get it down. Now, if they included the tank, gravel, decor, and filtration, then yeah it would havw been worth it.
I so badly wanted to rescue him, especially if he really was stuck in the filter. He needs to be out of that tank!


----------



## InStitches

...$100? But he has a lot of blue on him?

Poor cute little guy! I sure hope you can haggle that price down.


----------



## InStitches

saw an amazing blue grizzle delta tail today... he has gorgeous yellow hightlights. And probably the healthiest fish on the endcap.

If I was on the market for a new desktop buddy, he'd be it...


----------



## DangerousAngel

I know! I hope so too! We have a Koi thread right? Maybe I can look and see if he marbles what he'd turn out to be. The guy we check out with called him an 'it' it's like, you work with fish, you should know a male Betta.


----------



## Tealight03

I hope you can talk them down. Also hope he doesn't decide to go play in the filter again. If that really happened.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Had to pass up a beautiful, deep red CT the other day at my lfs. I heard a different woman wanted him, so hopefully she was a fish enthusiast and would be giving him a great home. I haven't come across a betta with such a deep red in my time fish shopping. 

Plus his personality was great. He had this "I own this tank" attitude that just seemed to fit him. Seemed to be a good community tank betta as he was leaving the other fish alone, and they seemed to leave him be too. Wish I could have snagged a picture of him.


----------



## BettaStarter24

I had to leave these guys behind. Both kind of hurt to walk away from and if I was able to get two more boys both of them would be home with me right now. Or even if I was in the market for more fish they would be. They're gorgeous boys, even though the butterfly would probably marble out in a heartbeat. I'm hoping they made it into a good home.


----------



## BlueSky99

This was when I got Shulk 2 months ago. Shulk caught my eye first, but there was also a cute orange male I was tempted to get instead.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I saw this boy after I got Storm at Pet Smart.


----------



## lilnaugrim

BlueSky! That fish looks like the one I saw yesterday!
(He wasn't this red in real life)



I did leave this boy behind though, ug, he was so beautiful


----------



## Aqua Aurora

lilnaugrim said:


> I did leave this boy behind though, ug, he was so beautiful


Is he just a young delta/hm? fins look too bit for plakat but not huge yet.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aqua Aurora said:


> Is he just a young delta/hm? fins look too bit for plakat but not huge yet.


He's a Rosetail, young so the caudal isn't fully grown yet. No PK in him at all.


----------



## Reccka

I have such guilt. I bought my yellow betta, DJ, from Petco almost 2 months ago. While I was there, it had come down to him and another delta tail betta that was white and turquoise with a cute mustache pattern. I ended up choosing DJ over the mustached one, thinking that he'd surely get a home with a face like that...went to Petco the other day and the poor thing is still there.

I don't have room for another betta without splitting DJ's tank, and that feels unfair to him. But I am feeling the guilt waves more personally because I specifically didn't pick him. Poor guy. Really wish I could take him home.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Well... guess who came home with me today...

The MG Crowntail is now in my medium KK as quarantine. I'll be dividing my 5 gallon for him and my SDeT Angel after the quarantine period.


----------



## Tree

that MG is stunning! I thought you might have went back and got him.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Reccka said:


> I have such guilt. I bought my yellow betta, DJ, from Petco almost 2 months ago. While I was there, it had come down to him and another delta tail betta that was white and turquoise with a cute mustache pattern. I ended up choosing DJ over the mustached one, thinking that he'd surely get a home with a face like that...went to Petco the other day and the poor thing is still there.
> 
> I don't have room for another betta without splitting DJ's tank, and that feels unfair to him. But I am feeling the guilt waves more personally because I specifically didn't pick him. Poor guy. Really wish I could take him home.


Grab a 2.5 and get him!! Sorry not helping! :lol:


----------



## Tree

hahahaha! no help at all.


----------



## Tealight03

Agree! We're all a bunch of enablers.


----------



## Reccka

DangerousAngel said:


> Grab a 2.5 and get him!! Sorry not helping! :lol:


I actually have a spare 2.5...but 100% of my outlets are used up, so I would have no way to power the heater or filter in it. :-( So many tanks...so little plugs!

(And I'm not talking just the wall outlets...I have extension cords hooked up to more extension cords to give me more spaces...lol)


----------



## DangerousAngel

LOL grab a plug strip! Those are my best friends!! I think houses should be designed with more than 2 outlets..


----------



## BettaSplendid

Ah, and really long airlines. I had to get a power strip just yesterday because all the outlets were used up. Nice to know I have a surge protector now, well, on one tank...


----------



## BamNeko

Everyone is finding lovely bettas!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I have surge protection on all of my plugs. Not that we need it here, but it's always good to have.
We're headed to Pet Smart to grab a castle for my friend...our Pet Smart always has such cute VTs! Then tomorrow we're off to PetCo, and our LFS. I wonder how that Koi is...


----------



## Reccka

DangerousAngel said:


> LOL grab a plug strip! Those are my best friends!! I think houses should be designed with more than 2 outlets..


That is what I'm using lol. 3 6 plug power strips with 3 extension cords that have an additional 3 plugs each. I have a lot of electronics...lol. Doesn't help that my wall outlets are placed in the worst spots. And one is one of those useless ones that only work if the lightswitch is on.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ohhh haha! Our outlets suck, they're so loose, and like yours they're in bad places.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Guys please help me.

I was at Petsmart today casually browsing through the bettas. And then I saw it.

It was a RAINBOW BETTA. Like, RAINBOW. Burgundy and green head, light purple body, metallic green find fading to red, blue and red pectorals. VT. OH MY GOODNESS HELP ME PEOPLE I'M SO TEMPTED!









He makes me happy just looking at him. He's like a unicorn only better. I just adore him. Can't stop thinking about him.

The thing is, there's a spare tank in my house. 5 gal with all the fixings. But it's my mom's, and my mom doesn't really like rainbow betta (I know, how can you NOT like rainbow betta?!?!). Please stop me from spending too much money on a new setup. I don't have the time for another tank but...RAINBOW FISH!


----------



## BlueInkFish

It's not your mom's decision on choosing the Betta itself, (unless it's going to be her pet) it's her decision to allow you to get one. But otherwise, if you don't have the time or money for it, don't get it, there are plenty of fish out there to choose from, when you do have all your supplies ready and time for the fish!


----------



## DangerousAngel

GET HIMMM OFL!! Your mom will come around! Or grab a 3 or something! DON'T LET HIM GET AWAY!

Not helping I know #sorrynotsorry


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Unfortunately, litelboyblu, this tank is bought by my mom, paid for by my mom, decorated by my mom, and claimed by my mom. And she kind of wants a girl for her tank so Rainbow Betta is out of the question. They have a cheap 10 gal at Petsmart but no hood...so much money...such a pretty fishy though...


----------



## DangerousAngel

AWW! Grab a 2.5, it'll be yours ;-)
I'd grab him if I was in Canada! :lol:


----------



## BlueInkFish

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> Unfortunately, litelboyblu, this tank is bought by my mom, paid for by my mom, decorated by my mom, and claimed by my mom. And she kind of wants a girl for her tank so Rainbow Betta is out of the question. They have a cheap 10 gal at Petsmart but no hood...so much money...such a pretty fishy though...


Aww, I see. ;-) Maybe you should just buy him... I'm a bad influence


----------



## BamNeko

I get my new baby betta fish tomorrow. I think we are going to a PetCo(if there is one in Springfield) since we'll be returning from Maryland via Metro. I'm going to cry over all the other betta's I see. Maybe I can get my other 1g in motion and get myself a baby betta and another Veil Tail or a Dragon Scale


----------



## DangerousAngel

Sounds good BamNeko! Do you have a journal? I'd like to keep up with what you get tomorrow!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Okay guuuuuuuuuuuuuuys...
So there's this gravel they sell at Petsmart. It's black with little specs of neon rainbow. And it occurred to me...HOW COOL WOULD THAT BE WITH RAINBOW BETTA? Pleeeeeeeeeease stop meeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## BettaSplendid

Yup. Rainbow betta, rainbow speckled black gravel.  What a contrast that would be from Gabriel- what a beautiful boy he is!


----------



## BamNeko

DangerousAngel said:


> Sounds good BamNeko! Do you have a journal? I'd like to keep up with what you get tomorrow!


I'll make a journal for little Felix. I'm getting him in a few hours.


----------



## fleetfish

There was an absolutely gorgeous dark black red butterfly HM at petsmart today. Ohhh goodness ... he was beautiful. Well, I was doing a bit of shopping at other stores and decided to get him, but when I got back within 30 mins, someone else had bought him.

I just hope he's got a good home. The one that I DID bring home is a weirdly cute marble guy ... pics soon.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Awesome BamNeko!!
OMG OFL Yes, that would be perfect!!


----------



## Sleepykitty

Augh. My heart. I stopped by Petco today to finally get one of those filter sponges. I made a mistake, I looked at the betta. I need to stop doing that because I'm not in a position to get another, I'm going back to college in almost 8 days. But this boy. Dear god.

He was labeled a delta tail but I think he was actually an elephant ear based on his large pectoral fins. I got some pictures but none are very good because he didn't want to go to the front of the cup and kept moving on me. He was primarily this stunning shade of dark blue with silver/white bands along the edges of his fins. There were bright streaks of red in his pelvic and anal fins. His colors are what initially attracted me but then I noticed something weird with his face. He's a weirdo little mutant with TWO MOUTHS. The one that looks like a normal betta mouth doesn't seem to be functional but the one above it works just fine. I don't know if I'm ever going to find such a unique fish ever again, I was actually thinking of names on the way home which is stupid because I can't get him... Ah. I want him so badly....

You can see his funky double mouth in the first two pictutures


----------



## BamNeko

DangerousAngel said:


> Awesome BamNeko!!
> OMG OFL Yes, that would be perfect!!


My sister is being a jerk and won't drive to PetCo cause she doesn't want to be in traffic so we're getting him Monday


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Sleepykitty that boy!!!!!! *cue squeaky, gaspy noises that sound like a mildly surprised rubber ducky* He's gorgeous, and I adore his quirky little double-mouth. Oh whoops. Supposed to try to convince you not to get him. Um...he's just too pretty. Too amazing. Too unique. Sorry I love him. I'm an enabler too!


----------



## Sleepykitty

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> Sleepykitty that boy!!!!!! *cue squeaky, gaspy noises that sound like a mildly surprised rubber ducky* He's gorgeous, and I adore his quirky little double-mouth. Oh whoops. Supposed to try to convince you not to get him. Um...he's just too pretty. Too amazing. Too unique. Sorry I love him. I'm an enabler too!


MY LITTLE SISTER IS A GENIUS I HAVE A POTENTIAL WORK AROUND SO THAT I CAN GET HIM!!!!! Okay, so I can only have one tank. But my roommate can _also_ have one tank. So if anyone asks we can say that Mutie is _her_ fish. I've messaged her and am waiting on a response. Nothing yet though. I'm checking my phone every two seconds so that the moment I get a response I can react. I'm pretty sure she will say yes because last year she was always checking on how my and my old roommate's fish were doing. And if she agrees I want to immediately jump in the car to go find him while desperately praying he's still there. If not him there is a pretty white betta with black spots I've been eyeing and could go for instead but...


----------



## BettaStarter24

He's an Elephant ear labeled Delta so you could get a $15 fish for $8...


----------



## Sleepykitty

BettaStarter24 said:


> He's an Elephant ear labeled Delta so you could get a $15 fish for $8...


Yeah, I'm really happy he was mislabeled otherwise I'd be reluctant to drop $15 on him. But the roomie agreed to claim he was hers if anyone questioned the second tank so I ran back and grabbed him this morning! His name is Mutie and he's my precious little mutant monster fish~

On closer inspection I don't think he actually has two mouths, it just looks like his mouth is a freaky little monster mouth~


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, that's not another mouth, it's the flap that allows the mouth to extend to get a better grip on something. Almost all fish have this, you can see it exaggerated on Goldfish and Koi when they lunge to get some food ^_^ He's not a full EE though, pectorals have to be at least 1/3 of the body length in order to be one.


----------



## Sleepykitty

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, that's not another mouth, it's the flap that allows the mouth to extend to get a better grip on something. Almost all fish have this, you can see it exaggerated on Goldfish and Koi when they lunge to get some food ^_^ He's not a full EE though, pectorals have to be at least 1/3 of the body length in order to be one.


It looked very much like a mouth when I saw him yesterday but much less so today. Oh well, he's still my precious little monster fish. I think there's something wrong with the flap since he always has his mouth stuck out funny like that. I haven't seen his face looking like a normal betta's at all.

Ah, I didn't actually know that, I sort of assumed EE just had significantly bigger pectoral than other bettas.


----------



## betta fish lover2323

I was about to buy a beatiful white and it looked like he had rainbows on him half moon beta but then I did not I so regret that


----------



## mattchha

I have an empty tank ready to go, minus substrate. Sooo I've been looking around online and I found this guy. look at him. he's gorgeous. he KNOWS he's gorgeous. I just can't justify his price, and I'm afraid I couldn't give him the care he needs for some reason. He's just...dreamy...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Sleepykitty said:


> It looked very much like a mouth when I saw him yesterday but much less so today. Oh well, he's still my precious little monster fish. I think there's something wrong with the flap since he always has his mouth stuck out funny like that. I haven't seen his face looking like a normal betta's at all.
> 
> Ah, I didn't actually know that, I sort of assumed EE just had significantly bigger pectoral than other bettas.


Many bettas that are EE and EE geno have extended mouths or bigger lips, its just how they're being bred right now, lots of inbreeding can cause genetic deformities like that. Nothing to worry about though, he can still eat fine.


----------



## BettaStarter24

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, that's not another mouth, it's the flap that allows the mouth to extend to get a better grip on something. Almost all fish have this, you can see it exaggerated on Goldfish and Koi when they lunge to get some food ^_^ He's not a full EE though, pectorals have to be at least 1/3 of the body length in order to be one.


Though is it possible he could have just bit the pectoral fins? It looks in the original pictures that at least the right fin was nibbled on. 

Not questioning your knowledge at all, just curious.


----------



## Aquastar

There was a (in my opinion) super pretty, really cute VT who was white with blue and yellow splashes on his body and fins, he was kept in a Betta Falls for over a month, it had probably never been cleaned. The compartment was covered in diatoms with some food rotting at the bottom. The last time I saw him he had even more black splashes than the last three visits. I promised myself that if he was there in the next 2 weeks I would take him. I went last week and he wasn't there. In fact, there weren't any bettas at all. They must have sold him or took him behind the fish wall. He was the survivor of the last shipment and the shipment before. 
I could't get a picture, but I can't stop hoping some random person will post an add for 'Blue and Yellow Bayta Fish. Kids Don't Like Him Anymore.'


----------



## Fin Fancier

Petco kills me. They had a white baby betta with white pectorals, it was labeled as a boy, and had maybe just a little iridescence to it. It was slightly bigger than the other babies and was super active. I'm not sure how I made myself walk away and now I regret it. I hope someone who knows what they're doing gets him.


----------



## DangerousAngel

You guys remember that Koi right? Well he decided he needed to be saved. I rescued him. He wasn't doing good Friday or yesterday, but he is more active today. He just can't swim, he scoots. He hasn't eaten either. It was such a blessing he made it through the night Friday. I'm open for name suggestions and more info on him will be available in my journal. Now he has the working name of Speckles.


----------



## InStitches

oh I am so glad you got him! I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Nova betta

did you pay the full price for him?


----------



## lilnaugrim

^ that's what I was going to ask too! 

I suggest using some Methylene Blue on him in bath form, mild medicinal help that should make him right as rain after a few days!


----------



## Tealight03

I was going to ask as well.  Hope he recovers for you.


----------



## DangerousAngel

We thankfully didn't pay $100 but the lowest they could have gone was $75, so that's what we paid. I tried to get it lower by saying he wasn't looking good, but they said he was just resting....yeah right :-? But he was totally worth it imo. I love him! I unfortunately don't have MB. I've got him in a little 1 gal with a sponge filter, his favorite hide, and a heater. I've got the water lowered for him to make it easier, the poor thing sinks like a rock, but he's stronger today! When he was in the pet shop, he was in a cycled 10 gal, but the water was cold. I'm wondering now if they got him like this, he disappeared shortly after they got him and was missing for 2 months.


----------



## Nova betta

lol he was resting! He is a beautiful boy already!


----------



## Tealight03

Hope he heals quickly!

I saw a beautiful red butterfly vt at Petco. It was so hard to leave him. I feel like he was a return. He was much larger than the others and not clamped at all while the others were horribly clamped. Must draw the line at 4 bettas.........


----------



## mattchha

Made an emergency trip to Petco yesterday, and took a look at the bettas. They had a very pretty baby there--iridescent with bright pink and blue colors, like cotton candy. If I go back I may get him/her since I have an extra tank ready, but I've really been wanting another male...

when I went to Petco a couple times over the past month, my roommate and I noticed this gorgeous butterfly halfmoon on display in that horrible betta-falls tank. He kept getting his fins caught in the filter, we had to keep pushing him out  my roommate really wanted him, asked for the price and the employees mistook him from another type, asked only $6... I really wish she would have got him, the next time we were there, he was gone. I really hope someone adopted him...


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thanks guys. I'm not sure now. He's in his hide breathing heavy, and he has a twitch.

What a shame Mattchha! I hope he found a good home too!


----------



## Fin Fancier

So I've had a 15 gallon tank sitting in my closet for about 2 months and I'd promised I would not set it up until after my Christmas trip. As of 10pm last night when I couldn't sleep it is now set up in my living room as well as it can be for no planing whatsoever. I'm going back to petco this morning to see if that baby I passed up is still there. I can't stop thinking about it. If it is it has a 15 gallon filled about 3/4 of the way and heated to 82 degrees waiting at home. Baby pellets and brine shrimp are already on hand. Here's hoping it's still okay.


----------



## Tealight03

Let us know how it goes! Hope he or she is still there.


----------



## PurpleJay

Visited the nearby PetValu for bedding for my guinea pig, and yes I had to visit the betta section. There was this translucent VT which wasn't a surprise, but he had the coolest-looking pure blue eyes. Really contrasted with the pale/transparent white, reminded me of ice and snow. Wish I had the room to get him >_<


----------



## Fin Fancier

The baby must have sold over the weekend.  I'd already named it Ghost. This is what happens when you prematurely name fish. I didn't name my other baby (Finn) until he was home with me for over a month.


----------



## qumaquarist

I saw a beautiful betta at a local fish store around the time I went to get my 3.5 gallon tank. I was really considering getting him, however, the storekeeper convinced me two fancy goldfish were a better idea. If you'd like, you can read about that horrific ordeal here. Two dead fish, a heartbroken toddler, and an empty tank later, I realize I should have taken the betta home instead. What makes matters even worse is that at the same moment that I was deliberating between the goldies and the betta, a little boy came and bought it along with a cichlid or two. I seriously hope he didn't house them together.

*Sigh.*


----------



## DangerousAngel

Welcome to BettaFish! For future reference if you get Fancy Goldfish, they need at lease 10 gallons, 20 for 2 I think.  I hope you can find a nice Betta for your tank.


----------



## Nova betta

DangerousAngel said:


> Welcome to BettaFish! For future reference if you get Fancy Goldfish, they need at lease 10 gallons, 20 for 2 I think.  I hope you can find a nice Betta for your tank.


Actually for most fancies you need a 20 gallon each with double filtration. My black moor is as big as my hand. For two fancies a 30 gallon is best.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yes, it is 20 gallons per every fancy goldfish, a 40gallon would be the best option, or any other larger tank than it.


----------



## qumaquarist

DangerousAngel said:


> Welcome to BettaFish! For future reference if you get Fancy Goldfish, they need at lease 10 gallons, 20 for 2 I think.  I hope you can find a nice Betta for your tank.


Thank you. I've really enjoyed being here and learned so much in such little time!

Yes, I learned that lesson the hard way. And to think the guy was suggesting that I stock this tank with up to six fish. :-?

This tank is, at most, 4 gallons. I think it'll be a perfect home for a betta. 

I actually got a betta today! It has a very light pink and white body with hues of purple, blue, and green running through its fins. I'll post some photos when I get a chance.

It's sad to see the state that these fish arrive in. When I asked if the fish store if they had any bettas, he responded "yes" and proceeded to retrieve a bag full of them. They were all "housed" individually in 3-4 ounce bags with no more than a couple ounces of stagnant, feces-ridden water in each. When I asked him why they were in that state, he replied that they had just been imported. Witnessing my apparent disgust and discontent, he had his employee transfer them to more appropriate housing... a clear, 6 ounce-ish cup. :| *Sigh.* What can you do.

Anyway, on a brighter note, I picked mine out and brought him home. He seems to be excited in his new tank. :-D

He does, however, hide frequently when we get too close. Is this normal?

He did eat a bloodworm or two a while after I dropped them in so I take it he's feeling okay.



Nova betta said:


> Actually for most fancies you need a 20 gallon each with double filtration. My black moor is as big as my hand. For two fancies a 30 gallon is best.


I couldn't agree more. Given the amount of waste that those fish produce, it'd be suicide to keep them in a small tank with inadequate filtration.


----------



## Tealight03

It is normal for him to hide while he's getting used to you and his new home. Once he realizes you bring food, he'll be your best friend.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Nova betta said:


> Actually for most fancies you need a 20 gallon each with double filtration. My black moor is as big as my hand. For two fancies a 30 gallon is best.


Oh yeah, that's right! Thanks for the correction, at least I was close!

Congrats on your new Betta, I think that's normal, it'll take him a few days to adjust to his new mansion.


----------



## qumaquarist

So he'll like me for my food, eh? Not my personality, not our common interests... but food. Fantastic. :|

Haha. Kidding. 

I can't wait until he becomes more accustomed. He seems so vibrant and energetic at times.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Nah, the food is just a plus. The more you sit and get to know him (and vise versa) the more he'll want you to be around, and miss you when you're gone.


----------



## qumaquarist

That's really interesting to hear. I didn't know fish could harbor or express those kinds of sentiments toward humans. Have you experienced this with all your fish?


----------



## IslandGirl7408

No, every fish is different. We have one betta who is quite aloof, but the other is so social it is crazy! He was up in my daughter's room and was always so happy to see us and play every time we even went near the room. When my daughter was gone for a month this July....I swear he got depressed. Just sat on his heater all day, wouldn't get excited when we came on the room. So we moved his tank downstairs where there was more activity, and made a point of swinging by the tank all the time. He was back to his old self in no time. He is truly an adorable, sweet betta.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Actually, contrary to popular beliefs, it's actually the best way to ship Betta's as well as most fish. They only need 4 ounces of water per fish and for anabantids (Bettas, gourami and more) they just need a small patch of regular air and they're good to go. The smaller the container, the less they slosh around and get jostled; this means much less stress. Also, many many many sellers/exporters use some sort of ammonia locking agent in the bags for their trip, even though you may see poop in the cup or bag, the fish is safe from it's harmful effects. This is just general practices.

In Kordon breather bags, it's best to get as much surface area to the fish as you can, this means that unlike regular plastic bags where you puff them up with air, you want a Breather bag to almost lay flat, the fish can still move around just fine but this is the best way to transfer the oxygen and keep the fish as least stressed as possible. 

Obviously, you can't fit a five inch goldfish in 4 ounces of water, so it does depend on the species but all the small fish like Bettas should be shipped like that for keeping the fish in optimum health.


----------



## qumaquarist

Oh wow. Color me ignorant. Now I feel bad for being so annoyed with the guy at the fish store. Lol.


----------



## lilnaugrim

qumaquarist said:


> Oh wow. Color me ignorant. Now I feel bad for being so annoyed with the guy at the fish store. Lol.


No! It's okay! It's very reasonable to think that when you first see them and how they're shipped! A lot of people who even know why, still don't like it and ship them with tons of water >.< it's not good for the fishy! But now you know at least :-D


----------



## DangerousAngel

Sure have! Dangerous and I have a very special bond.

Ooh, I don't realize how many people posted before me!


----------



## qumaquarist

IslandGirl7408 said:


> No, every fish is different. We have one betta who is quite aloof, but the other is so social it is crazy! He was up in my daughter's room and was always so happy to see us and play every time we even went near the room. When my daughter was gone for a month this July....I swear he got depressed. Just sat on his heater all day, wouldn't get excited when we came on the room. So we moved his tank downstairs where there was more activity, and made a point of swinging by the tank all the time. He was back to his old self in no time. He is truly an adorable, sweet betta.


That's amazing. 

We had a similar experience with our lovebird when my daughter and her mom went on a month-long vacation. I could tell that the bird was down from not having her around. I didn't know bettas had the capacity to comprehend such circumstances.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

This yellow vt boy with blue eyes has been at petco a few weeks.. He's still spunky and has a tinge of orange in his fins.. but a little pineapple-ing.... I dunno in a sea of red and blue vts he's pretty nice, I can't see why he hasn't been bought yet! Btw he has blue eyes


----------



## DangerousAngel

Squee!! He's so cute! You should get him! ;-)


----------



## Aqua Aurora

DangerousAngel said:


> Squee!! He's so cute! You should get him! ;-)


I told myself my next betta WILL be a girl, and I'm only getting females and plakats from now on, so not likely to buy him. But if someone wanted this handsome boy and paid price of fish and shipping I have no issue temp housing him to ship him out ^^


----------



## Tree

Put him up front (if he isn't) next time you see him there. =) I hear yea for only females and plakats. all of mine are plakats/ female except for Sardine and the new one I am getting. I told myself I will always have at least ONE long finned to see how it does. 

Blue eyes and yellow body though. 0_0* *drools* *


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> Put him up front (if he isn't) next time you see him there. =) I hear yea for only females and plakats. all of mine are plakats/ female except for Sardine and the new one I am getting. I told myself I will always have at least ONE long finned to see how it does.
> 
> Blue eyes and yellow body though. 0_0* *drools* *


He's been on a high shelf when I go in that I can't see him but his reflection on the cup. I've moved one of the (far too many) reds into his spot and put him somewhere everyone can see him. Next time I'm there he's stuffed up high on the shelves again :/ So did the same thing: moved him where visible to all on the shelves.


----------



## Tree

Gah I hate that. I know why they do that too, cause they have to keep all of the tale types together now. They never used to that in petco/smart near me. Now I see it more and more and some of the bettas are shoved in back. =(


----------



## fleetfish

Might have to go back to Petsmart for a really pretty VT I saw the other day. He was a blue grizzle with orange wash and he gave me those darned puppy eyes, came right up to me from his cup and just wiggle danced ...


----------



## DangerousAngel

I feel yah Aqua! But I'm a sucker for VTs!
We saw such a cute King today..I.WANT! :lol: he gave us those sweet eyes too


----------



## Tealight03

I'm a sucker for the VTs too.


----------



## catsandbettas

That yellow VT boy is beautiful. I have always wanted a yellow betta.


----------



## Nova betta

that yellow VT looks like my old boy who has passed away!


----------



## PurpleJay

My family and I were out yesterday (drove an hour or so away from home to go to some party) and on the way home we stopped at PetSmart for no apparent reason. I went straight to the fishies and first thing I saw was this beautiful HMEE.
He had a purple body with red-rimmed fins and rainbow iridescence. I almost drooled. His pecs were white and streaked with red; so pretty. I wanted him right away. But I couldn't have him since outside was a frying pan and you can bet the inside of our car was about the same temperature as the sun. He would have cooked as soon as he got in the car, and it was cruel making him overheat for an hour back home. Not to mention I didn't have any tank space 

Also at that same PetSmart someone put two betta fish in the same cup. I had to look twice to make sure I wasn't seeing things. One of them was on his side and I thought he was dead, but he was breathing through his gills. The other was unharmed and kept swimming around the dying one- I saw him give the ailing betta a couple nips on the side. It was disgusting and sad to see.
I think the other one might have jumped in since the cup next to it was empty, but then the lids would probably been a bit messed up. I think one of the employees presumed the betta on his side was dead and didn't bother cleaning up the mess, so he/she just plopped the other right in there.


----------



## ShadeSlayer

Horrible. I’ve seen wo baby females in the same cup, but never to adults....


----------



## fleetfish

Got the blue/orange VT but ... right beside him was a gorgeous black/red copper CT that I couldn't pass up either. So he also came home. 

Willpower is nonexistant today


----------



## Tealight03

Will power is overrated.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Totally! I saw a VT female that I wanted, but resisted. Saw some super cute VTs too!


----------



## PurpleJay

No one's posted on here for a while. I love this thread so much XD

Went to PetSmart today to go get some hay for my piggy and saw two bettas I really REALLY wanted. 

One was one of the EEs that you'd see on Aquabid. Yellow/white bicolor male, no bleeding at all. Each scale was edged with blue, so pretty  GIANT pectorals. Like they were more than half his body size.

Also saw this super cute HM girl. Really small, though, but still adorable. She was white with black splotches and yellow too. She was so pretty! I would have named her Bumblebee if I'd gotten her, but since it was still cooking outside I couldn't.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I saw a yellow/white EE too!! I wanted him! and then I saw a VT...OMGGG I would have bought him if we hadn't been heading to my grandparents house to swim. He was a blueish purple, with some red on him. HE WAS DOING A WIGGLE DANCE FOR ME!! UGHHH!


----------



## Tealight03

I went to Petsmart today. I was specifically looking for the red butterfly vt I saw a few weeks ago. He wasn't there, although I did see one that looked similar to him. I'm kicking myself for not picking him up. Today I saw a light orange vt. I wanted him but talked myself out of it. I'll probably be kicking myself for that later. 

I'm having a debate with myself. Petco seems to take better care of their bettas than Petsmart. While I have had to make a complaint about 2 Petcos, a manager has responded each time. The bettas at one Petco are usually in decent shape. 

But Petsmart is a different story. The bettas are very clamped, not in clean water and just look miserable. And they are always way overstocked. Petsmart doesn't have the online feedback feature like Petco does. I had gotten up enough nerve to ask to talk to a manager today but of course there were no employees in the aquatic department to ask. 

Anyway, in terms of buying from chain stores, I would rather support Petco. But Petsmart has more color variety, especially for the vts. And I feel so bad for all those little faces. I know a lot of us have similar feelings about supporting stores like this. It's just reality.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I know the feeling exactly! I've actually reported our local PetCo and changes were made, but our Pet Smart has some gorgeous boys and girls! The girls are big too!


----------



## Tealight03

I'm impressed Petco responds and makes changes. Wish I could get the same out of Petsmart. I have a feeling they don't much care just based on how I see things everytime I go in.


----------



## mattchha

I went to Pet Supplies Plus today to take advantage of the $1 per gallon sale, and I guess since it's Labor Day weekend (maybe), they had some nice bettas. There were quite a few who I really wanted to take home... A black orchid crowtail, a pale pink veiltail, delta mustard gas boy, a few males with opaque pectorals... they had a good variety of colors. I really wish I could have brought one home :/ There was a super feisty red male who kept trying to charge at me, he had a lot of personality. I was really suprised that all these bettas seemed pretty healthy, and they even included gravel in their cups. They had dates on their cups, too - don't know if that was the date they arrived or what. The one guy who I really wanted (looked like a marbling blue crowntail with opaque pectorals) had a date in June! If he'd been there that long, they must take good care of their bettas in this shop, he was active and looked healthy.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Tealight03 said:


> I'm impressed Petco responds and makes changes. Wish I could get the same out of Petsmart. I have a feeling they don't much care just based on how I see things everytime I go in.


I kow. O actually spoke on the phone with a manager who treated it like a serious issue (which it is) last time we went there were NO dead Bettas, a few had SBD, but no dead ones!
I do too, ours have such gorgeous Bettas too. I won't even go into their actual fish tanks...


----------



## fleetfish

On my travels today, I went to petsmart and an indie store. In petsmart I found some nice orange VTs, including a female and a butterfly male. There was a distinctly cow marked black and white marble HM, but he looked exactly like my own marble HM. In the indie store there was the cutest copper marble butterfly doubletail plakat and a poor HM boy with shredded fins, a black PK female, and several dragon deltas.

I got the orange VTs. They'd make a perfect breeding pair, but I don't have the time or resources quite yet to try it. I'll post pics of them soon


----------



## DangerousAngel

Very nice!!! The VTs and Plakat would have been mine!  I cannot wait to see pictures of the pair!


----------



## Sadist

I went to Petco last week. They had several new double tails just in, and I really wanted to take them all home before they got sick from being in the cups. There were babies again, too. I felt bad and wanted to take the only healthy-looking one home and get her heated and fed. The rest were mostly unresponsive.


----------



## LittleAzul

I saw this little guy and wanted him SOOOOOO bad! The pink on his tail and the fact that he was a half moon... god he was beautiful. But I already have quite a few fish to take care of.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Woah!! He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## LittleAzul

DangerousAngel said:


> Woah!! He is gorgeous!!!


If only I had a big enough spare tank, filter and heater... Well I did have a spare but its pretty old and the bottom is cracking.
I didnt have money to get him or the equipment. Even if I did, one fish tank it enough for me.


----------



## DangerousAngel

All very good points. I sure hope he finds a nice home, or you aquire a tank for him. ;-)


----------



## LittleAzul

DangerousAngel said:


> All very good points. I sure hope he finds a nice home, or you aquire a tank for him. ;-)


lol if I could acquire a tank for him, I so would! I even have the name picked out if I had him 
....okay I have a problem. XD


----------



## DangerousAngel

LOL What would his name be? I named my boy Kip while he was in the pet store. He was there for about 6 months.


----------



## LittleAzul

DangerousAngel said:


> LOL What would his name be? I named my boy Kip while he was in the pet store. He was there for about 6 months.


His name would be Mahin, which is Persian for "like the moon." He is a half moon after all XD
Plus a Persian name fits is elegancy.


----------



## Tealight03

Is he $7.99? If so that's a steal. Crowntails go for that here. He's lovely by the way. I know what it's like to have to say no due to space and money.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Beautiful name!!


----------



## LittleAzul

Tealight03 said:


> Is he $7.99? If so that's a steal. Crowntails go for that here. He's lovely by the way. I know what it's like to have to say no due to space and money.


Yeah he was at the pet shop nearby called Midway Fish & Pet. He wasnt at a Petsmart or Petco. The place has been there forever and sometimes their fish are in poor condition but they NEVER say the common myth "oh yeah, bettas will be fine in a 1 gallon."
It was painful to say no.  Unless my parents bought it for me since I have no job and I got an extra surface, no way I could have gotten him. Well.. I do have an extra surface and a 1 gallon, but I have no spare heater or filter.


----------



## PurpleJay

Just went to Petco. Some of the select few that I passed up. They were beauties, though.

1st one was a lethargic white/turquoise spotted delta boy. So gorgeous. But he wasn't moving much. Oh well. 

2nd one was a gold metallic! Ohhh! Ugh, he was so pretty. But I wanted another one more, so I got said other one. But the gold boy was beautiful :shock:


----------



## DangerousAngel

^^ OOOhhh!!


I saw this boy last week and almost left with him. If he's still there after we come back from vacation I'll get him!


----------



## Tealight03

Such pretty fishies! I have to say Liam wasn't active at all in his cup. I'm not sure what drew me to him other than him having light green fins (which have since turned yellow). But now he's my most active boy. He flares at anything new and he will stick his face ir wedge himself in anything. It's very different from what I thought I was bringing home when I impulse bought him.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

PurpleJay said:


> Just went to Petco. Some of the select few that I passed up. They were beauties, though.
> 
> 1st one was a lethargic white/turquoise spotted delta boy. So gorgeous. But he wasn't moving much. Oh well.
> 
> 2nd one was a gold metallic! Ohhh! Ugh, he was so pretty. But I wanted another one more, so I got said other one. But the gold boy was beautiful :shock:


What was more pretty than #2? If he was a plakat I'd be all over the second one.


----------



## PurpleJay

There was so much self-restrain I needed to turn down no. 2. But I picked one with some more personality, and one I just snapped with. Although, if the boy I got wasn't there, I would have taken home the gold male.

Oh lord I cannot imagine a plakat version of #2. I love plakats so if he was short-finned I would have scooped him up, no second thought. He is so gorgeous. 

I can only hope he will go to a nice home. Such beauty cannot be denied so easily.

But yes #2 definitely won in looks. If you bred it... THINK OF THE BABIES! XD


----------



## kittenfish

That is a super nice gold.

My Petco had an unusally nice selection of veiltails today - maybe they're becoming more popular?

This guy was a lovely purple and looks like he carries EE genes:









This guy will probably fill in to solid blue, but I like the patchy look he has right now:









Cute orange dalmation:









And there were two of these mustard gas VTs:









There was also this giant, who has been here for a while now. Not really anything special about him, he's just the biggest king betta I've seen.









And these are the VT females that I did get, a little white girl and one with butterfly patterned fins:









Bonus shot: Me looking like a crazy person waiting at the bus stop with a stack of fish cups.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Went to Petsmart yesterday with friends and had to leave behind a platinum white crowntail. Though he'd be beautiful in a tank on my windowsill I don't want 9 bettas. 8 is so close to too much for me. 

Gorgeous fish! That MG VT makes me drool


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ooooooh, look at those Veiltails!! Let's see, the dalmatian and the EE looking one would have come home with me!!


----------



## Tealight03

kittenfish said:


> That is a super nice gold.
> 
> My Petco had an unusally nice selection of veiltails today - maybe they're becoming more popular?
> 
> This guy was a lovely purple and looks like he carries EE genes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy will probably fill in to solid blue, but I like the patchy look he has right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute orange dalmation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there were two of these mustard gas VTs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also this giant, who has been here for a while now. Not really anything special about him, he's just the biggest king betta I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are the VT females that I did get, a little white girl and one with butterfly patterned fins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus shot: Me looking like a crazy person waiting at the bus stop with a stack of fish cups.


Love it!


----------



## IslandGirl7408

So you got the 2 girls....but I see 3 fish cups-- what was the third fish?


----------



## kittenfish

A baby male, I posted pics in the baby betta thread


----------



## BettaBoy11

Am I allowed to fall in love with a non-betta fish?
There was the cutest blood-red parrot cichlid at Petsmart. When I walked by, he swam up to the front of his tank to see me... 
*Sigh* Why do they need such big tanks?


----------



## InStitches

BettaBoy11 said:


> Am I allowed to fall in love with a non-betta fish?
> There was the cutest blood-red parrot cichlid at Petsmart. When I walked by, he swam up to the front of his tank to see me...
> *Sigh* Why do they need such big tanks?


Yes you can 

haha I fell in love with a blood parrot for the opposite reason... he was in a tank with two short-body convicts ("candy parrots") and was both shy and territorial. I had to watch the tank from around the isle to see him come out to beat up the convicts >_> He's currently 3.8" nose to tail and in a 28 gallon. He should be fine in there the rest of his life (especially because he won't share his tank with any other cichlids) but I will still upgrade him when he is larger. It's possible he is a BP x Midas, in which case he will absolutely need a larger tank.









There is a stunning plakat at Petco that has been there for two months. I just don't have the room for him. I'm hoping Adam gets him at some point LOL. Who knows. He's so friendly, greenish with red in his fins, with bright blue scales that make the "samurai" pattern on his back. Gorgeous.


----------



## Sadist

kittenfish said:


> That is a super nice gold.
> 
> My Petco had an unusally nice selection of veiltails today - maybe they're becoming more popular?
> 
> This guy was a lovely purple and looks like he carries EE genes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy will probably fill in to solid blue, but I like the patchy look he has right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute orange dalmation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there were two of these mustard gas VTs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also this giant, who has been here for a while now. Not really anything special about him, he's just the biggest king betta I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are the VT females that I did get, a little white girl and one with butterfly patterned fins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus shot: Me looking like a crazy person waiting at the bus stop with a stack of fish cups.


That lavendar veil tail looks like he's a cross of an ee with a veil tail. He's got the ee coloring with the veil tail body. I see lots of veil tail crossings to get all those pretty colors!



BettaBoy11 said:


> Am I allowed to fall in love with a non-betta fish?
> There was the cutest blood-red parrot cichlid at Petsmart. When I walked by, he swam up to the front of his tank to see me...
> *Sigh* Why do they need such big tanks?


Yes! I see baby oscars at the pet stores all the time (and even at walmart!). I feel so bad for them, knowing someone will bring them home and put them in little 10 gallon tanks and think it's okay because they're little right now. Possibly bringing home several for the same 10 gallon tank. I want one so bad, but the hubby's already on my case about 2 bettas and the tank of breeding guppies. I honestly don't know where we'd put a bigger tank, too.


----------



## Crash

My favorite LFS has a very pretty blue-bodied yellow tail dragonscale, he catches my eye everytime. He's been there for a month and looks mature in age. I can only hope he won't die before someone gives him a home  Every time I see him I regret not choosing him over Renji, even though I wanted a koi betta and Ren is quite the spitfire lately, blew his first bubblenest yesterday and it covers almost 1/3 of his 5 gallon space :lol:


----------



## BettaStarter24

Crash said:


> My favorite LFS has a very pretty blue-bodied yellow tail dragonscale, he catches my eye everytime. He's been there for a month and looks mature in age. I can only hope he won't die before someone gives him a home  Every time I see him I regret not choosing him over Renji, even though I wanted a koi betta and Ren is quite the spitfire lately, blew his first bubblenest yesterday and it covers almost 1/3 of his 5 gallon space :lol:


There's always room for more *eye twitches* you can go back and grab him and be the person to give him a home.


----------



## Crash

BettaStarter24 said:


> There's always room for more *eye twitches* you can go back and grab him and be the person to give him a home.


I do have a spare 5 gal right now...but no extra filter or heater for it, such a bummer  if he's still there next week I might cave and order the supplies for it :lol:


----------



## BettaStarter24

Or you could order the supplies now, go snatch him up. And they'll be there in like 3 days lol  

I'm the worst enabler.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Went to PetSmart today with a friend, she got a betta, but, alas, I did not/can not (not enough room/plugs XD)

Here are some of my favorites though:

I think he would have been handsome once he colored up, black edged fins would have worried me though









One of the youngest males I saw there. He had an adorable face. 









I don't see cellophanes/white bettas often at this PetSmart so I was really smitten with this boy and another one (pictured further below)









If I had the room though, this guy would have come home with me









For those curious, my friend went home with a female betta that gave her the look/would not look away from her and even followed her (as much as she could) when my friend moved.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Those black edges are nothing, just coloration ^_^ He's quite dashing!


----------



## BettaLover1313

I always have a hard time telling if black on the edges is color or something else XD. I do hope that they all get good homes though.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Had to leave this guy behind. I just do not have room for another one, plus I now have 10, I do not need 11


----------



## Sunset02

Gorgeous! I don't know how you do it, I can barely manage 3.


----------



## lilnaugrim

So many beautiful Betta's at my PetCo! Gosh darnit! Why are they like candy; always have to have one more >.<

This little one has been there for quite a while now and hasn't changed that much!


Same goes for this guy!


I've never wanted one like this before but this guy was so darn feisty that it wasn't funny!!



This guy has been there for a month too and hasn't changed much! :-( Gosh I want him so badly!


This guy was actually super intriguing! He's a Yellow Dragon with Copper (steel/silver), never seen one like this before! Geronimo is the most similar but without the yellow.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, that's a lot of temptation! They all look like they'll color up into something brilliant in a heated tank.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Right? Especially that last boy....uggg. I already have beautiful Betta's though and most are stable marbles at the moment which is unusual! I have a good eye for them (though, yes, some are more obvious). But...that Black Copper BF has been there for a long time too....and he has yellow on him too which is not as common....good thing I don't have money at the moment.....


----------



## IslandGirl7408

That top one looks like my sons fish, and it turned black and white and then red and blue.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

This thread needs resurrected for all of us "Oh I wish I could take him/her home"-ers

Dark plakat with orange-red fins, fiesty boy



A vt male his scales are more vibrant but light blue than the photo shows


Soo tempted by this boy: kind betta basically black 'mustard'-green blue and yellow no reds



Fiesty marble plakat male with blue lips



And a cute pink pkee boy


----------



## Olivia27

Aha, the blue butterfly EE from @lilnaugrim's journal last week. I'll put up a pic once I get to my laptop  he's so, so pretty. I'm kinda glad I missed out on him though because the tank I was waiting for at that time came cracked.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I did not take a photo but a while after Magnus passed I was having issues with my ammonia tests (trying to use pure monomania to re-cyle a sanitized filter but what should be 3ppm ammonia tested as 0ppm-nothign there to absorb or consume it). I went to petco to grab another test ki and well I couldn't resist looking at bettas.. There was a lovely veiltail female .. dalmatian I think is the term (orange-ishbody with faint red finnage that had darker/moper vibrant red spots. I did not grab her as I did not know the reason for my ammonia issue (long story short its excessive particles in my tap messing up the test). Once I figured it out I went back but she was gone. A paler sister with poor form (spoon head and deformed fins) was still there but I did not take her.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I struggled so hard with this boy the other day. I have way too many as it is right now, it just kills me when they're this beautiful and they're only 7-8 dollars! I have a much easier time saying no to imports and the more expensive ones (over 10 dollars).





And yeah, this boy was wicked cute!



I really did want this guy. I have his identical girl coming in, they would have made beautiful babies....



This guy was THE most stunning DT Steel Blue BF I've ever seen! First off, Steel Blue Metallics are hard to find, 99% of Metallics are Turquoise as it's the most dominant of the three blue types. Hell, even if this boy did marble out to being all blue (which he likely will), he would still be stunning!



(Water spot on cup, not on eyes)


And this is the blue EE boy that Seren was talking about ^_^


----------



## Olivia27

*sniff sniff*

He really is beautiful xx only if!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Oh my goodness help me help me help meeeeeeeeeeee

They now get in EEs at our Petsmart and they had a little MG PK with one big pec and one little one!!!!! Eeeeeeeee!!!! He was so cute and special and lopsided it was adorable but I can't get him, not enough timeeeeeee...I want him so much.....save meeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

There's a white EEPK at our PetCo that I want. Those ones up there are stunning! I'd like to have another EE I think. But maybe later.
I really need to report our PetCo again, the dip that's in charge of the fish doesn't care about them, I saw the most beautiful big VT that had passed. It was heartbreaking. They've just gone downhill since he started, the manager is there and she doesn't even care to see it. UGH. Anyway, I wanted this boy too, but he wasn't there this time, that's ok though, I didn't really have a connection with him as much as I did with Buttons.







Sorry it's sideways.
Lil,by hat yellow VT is SO cute! I would have taken him!


----------



## Olivia27

So sorry to hear about that VT  you can always report them again. Hopefully we'll see improvements from then on

*ahem* my turn  I just got back from touring my local Petco (new and improved, after my complaint apparently) and found a couple fishes that made me stay so long I missed my bus.

This light blue Delta tail has the perfect combination of my two favorite colors! He won't flare though no matter how much I run my fingers across his bowl  



"What are you looking at?!"


And then we have this multicolor EE... which has been here for a week or so. You can barely see it from the pic, but one of his pectorals are visibly torn. Still a lovely little guy though.







And then we have this turquoise/orange HMPK. I'm not usually a fan of Plakats, but I never knew turquoise and orange go so well together!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh no....that Mustard Gas! That's what that last color combo is called. Blue body of any type with yellow or orange fins and either blue or black outlining band.Of course, his dorsal doesn't color the combo but he's still an MG! My favorite!!!


----------



## Olivia27

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh no....that Mustard Gas! That's what that last color combo is called. Blue body of any type with yellow or orange fins and either blue or black outlining band.Of course, his dorsal doesn't color the combo but he's still an MG! My favorite!!!


I never knew you can still call them an MG even when the dorsal doesn't follow suit LOL do you want him? ;P


----------



## lilnaugrim

Seren27 said:


> I never knew you can still call them an MG even when the dorsal doesn't follow suit LOL do you want him? ;P


You can sort of, the name is copy righted anyway but no one pays mind to the original MG which is only a Turquoise body, yellow fins, and black onlining band. It's changed a bunch from the original MG line which has actually died out now since the creator didn't share his fish to spread out the genes....so now we only have imitations. You'll see the name butchered everywhere on AquaBid.

And noooo, he's beautiful but I can't. I have too many boys!! Especially if that Red Copper Dragon is at my PetCo that I'll be visiting tomorrow...unless he's too expensive.....I could breed him and the girl in the summer time.....I won't have work or school at that point soo......yeah......


----------



## Olivia27

Aw yeah I remember you have a black copper girl. Hope the boy would still be at Petco tomorrow  

And I did vaguely remember reading about that MG story. Didn't it end with another breeder coining the now-popular term Salamander so she can avoid copyrights? Kind of? Aw gee it's been too long since the last time I had coffee. Good luck on your summer project!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Seren27 said:


> Aw yeah I remember you have a black copper girl. Hope the boy would still be at Petco tomorrow
> 
> And I did vaguely remember reading about that MG story. Didn't it end with another breeder coining the now-popular term Salamander so she can avoid copyrights? Kind of? Aw gee it's been too long since the last time I had coffee. Good luck on your summer project!


Yeah, the breeder of Salamander's wanted to have them also be called MG's with the guy's stock but the guy wanted MG's to only be Turquoise/yellow. She decided to just call hers Salamander's instead. It was to avoid copyright but also 'cause the guy just straight up denied her basically lol.

Yeah...coffee is good!

I hope he's there but I also hope he's gone lol. I need to sell some of my fish but...but, I love them all! Gah!


----------



## Olivia27

Solution: this


----------



## DangerousAngel

lilnaugrim said:


> You can sort of, the name is copy righted anyway but no one pays mind to the original MG which is only a Turquoise body, yellow fins, and black onlining band. It's changed a bunch from the original MG line which has actually died out now since the creator didn't share his fish to spread out the genes....so now we only have imitations. You'll see the name butchered everywhere on AquaBid.
> 
> And noooo, he's beautiful but I can't. I have too many boys!! Especially if that Red Copper Dragon is at my PetCo that I'll be visiting tomorrow...unless he's too expensive.....I could breed him and the girl in the summer time.....I won't have work or school at that point soo......yeah......


Are there pictures of the original MG line?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yep!

Here is the original, it's a young male from the spawn


----------



## Olivia27

^ And we can't find any more like that today?  I'd love one of that color sometime in the future


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yes, there are plenty like it, it's just not from the original stock is all. Technically we're not supposed to call anything MG except for the original stock lol buuuttt yeah....that worked out well for the guy :roll:


----------



## Olivia27

Poor guy  he must be really mad at us now. Why, of all names on Earth, would he pick "mustard gas" anyway? Couldn't have been anything a tad prettier like golden flower or something, huh?


What's a mustard gas anyway? Do you still put that in your hot dog?


----------



## lilnaugrim

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sulfur_mustard

Definitely not what you put on your hot dog lol! They used it in WWI quite a bit.

The only thing I can think of is when it's used in the war, it's a yellow smoke against a blue sky so maybe that's something? Idk, just a guess.


----------



## Olivia27

... I knew there's a reason why I don't put anything on my hot dogs LOL


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oh I see, very beautiful. I've seen some similar. Do you know why he never sold, or continued the line? I know I've read all this somewhere but I just can't remember.
Thanks for the Wiki page, very interesting.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Seren27 said:


> Solution: this


Hahahahaha! Yes, that is exactly what I need. Water changes would be fun..


----------



## Olivia27

Oh hell LOL that's the one question I've always wanted to ask a SeaWorld employee! That, and: "what's the bio load of a killer whale?" XD

EDIT: back on topic. These are the fishes that I had to choose from before I finally decided on the one I just won. First pic is just adorable. He looks like a candy <3 second pic has been on my watch list for a very long time. I planned on getting him say somebody outbid me on Volga, but apparently whoever had him on their watch lists (5 people were watching him!) chose to bow down to my greatness. It's a bit sad how I can't have all three, but hey ho, Volga is a lovely boy and I'm glad I won him


----------



## Olivia27

Bump! Another Petco trip tonight  

Our MG HMPK friend is still hanging around



Ugh I take really bad pictures 



And this multicolor VT is adorable too <3



This dragon is pretty lethargic  but lovely nonetheless



And this baby. I'm not very sure what to call him. His cup says Rose Tail but I can't be sure. 







And gee, this one almost made me break down crying right in the middle of Petco. Except for the color of his eyes, he looks j-u-s-t like my old boy Blue.


----------



## magrathea

I saw this little guy. Flared at me with verve and vigor. Had this been a day I had a tank ready I would likely have snapped him up.









He's not perfect but I loved his moxie


----------



## BettaStarter24

Seren that MG boy is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Olivia27

Aye, healthy too! I'm surprised he stayed so long on those shelves.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

Him. That's all I have to say. He was Absolutely Gorgeous and if I could've gotten him back to college with me he'd be at my house right now. I ended up getting a "baby betta" for my mom instead because I couldn't leave the little guy. But seriously tho, if anyone lives near the PetCo in Orland Park IL PLEASE go get him because he deserves a knowledgable owner.


----------



## magrathea

OhYeah2016 that boy is so beautiful!!! I'm telling you, if I had a tank ready... *shakes fist at sky*


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

Haha he was also $20, not that he wouldn't be 110% worth every penny


----------



## Sadist

Oh, this had this juvenile, wild colored double tail at Petsmart. He was so cute and ferocious, not much bigger than the baby bettas at Petco. He was flaring nonstop at his neighbor, which looked to be an older brother.


----------



## Olivia27

Don't you just hate how you need money and space to raise a Betta sometimes? I would seriously burn my next two paychecks if it would mean getting these boys:


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

Holy crap Seren they're both incredible! Those fins are awesome


----------



## Olivia27

OUOhYeah2016 said:


> Holy crap Seren they're both incredible! Those fins are awesome


Well they're not your regular Petco Bettas. They're imported from Thailand so... :roll: you know how much they cost though?? Waaaiiiit foooor iiiit.... 

Twelve bucks. 

No, I'm not joking. Twelve bucks for the double ray CT, twelve-fifty for the butterfly HM. That's it. The seller set the starting bid at $9.99 and now at three days left, four people bid up to $12. That's it, $12. No reserve. Like, AAARGH!!! I could have gotten them booooth!!

EDIT: if anyone wants them they're up in eBay. Seller is ilovbettas. This is the same seller in AquaBid under the name Bettaprime. Always seem to sell really pretty fishes for really low prices. I bought Volga off this seller for $4.99, just because nobody else placed a bid.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

Thats it???? I wish I was able to order one! I'm probably going to get a second betta at my apartment when I upgrade Fawkes's home but I won't be back there until after the new year and I can't transport a new betta on my airline 
Its so frustrating!


----------



## Olivia27

OUOhYeah2016 said:


> Thats it???? I wish I was able to order one! I'm probably going to get a second betta at my apartment when I upgrade Fawkes's home but I won't be back there until after the new year and I can't transport a new betta on my airline
> Its so frustrating!


Not that I want to tempt you, but this seller would probably be more than willing to hold onto the fish until you get to your place and moved Fawkes to his new tank. Then you can just have him ship the fish to your new address.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

.....you're really not helping! lol I'll probably end up rescuing one from one of the terrible PetSmart/PetLand/Walmart near my school... but I'll continue to dream and stalk the online sellers pages etc


----------



## Olivia27

Lol nooope that's my goal lol it really makes my finger itchy to know that these boys are still very much available. Good on you for rescuing though! I plan to do that too once I move to a bigger apartment next year.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

Can we appreciate this boy? He's a whopping $200 on eBay with 40+ bids.


----------



## Olivia27

... Looks filtered to me. The color of his body looks a little odd. Not sure though maybe I'm just too used to my crappy iPhone camera


----------



## lilnaugrim

Not filtered Seren, he's a Steel Blue which always looks a little odd on camera.

My PetCo's are literally filled with blue butterflies Seren! Not CT's but DT's and HM's still. If anyone wanted one (after the new year of course), it'd be a crap-ton cheaper than importing from Thailand! Although the bid price might be cheap, you're still going to pay about 40-50 bucks in shipping just to get them to your house.


----------



## Nova betta

Alright I me messed up today... I went to petco for some cat food and a Christmas present for my other fish friend.i saw 2 beautiful bettas and almost came home with both.

One was a copper butterfly he was to beautiful and lively. I wanted him so bad and was only priced as a delta tail so 8$ but he is a full half-moon when he flares. He also has the cutest face.

The other guy is an EEHMPK he is a yellow guy with huge white pectoral fins and I didn't exactly let him get away. His name is junior after my other EE patronus who passed away. Patronus was my favorite fish. Shh don't tell the others! 

I ordered his supplies today and is in a split 5.5 gallon with my other new boy. I'm up to 7 bettas.


----------



## Olivia27

lilnaugrim said:


> Not filtered Seren, he's a Steel Blue which always looks a little odd on camera.
> 
> My PetCo's are literally filled with blue butterflies Seren! Not CT's but DT's and HM's still. If anyone wanted one (after the new year of course), it'd be a crap-ton cheaper than importing from Thailand! Although the bid price might be cheap, you're still going to pay about 40-50 bucks in shipping just to get them to your house.


They're not in Thailand though! They're imported alright but they're already in Florida! <3

... And yeah how do you know my weakness is blue butterfly >< next year. Next year I'll have one for sure.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Seren27 said:


> They're not in Thailand though! They're imported alright but they're already in Florida! <3
> 
> ... And yeah how do you know my weakness is blue butterfly >< next year. Next year I'll have one for sure.


Oooh okay, didn't see that part. My bad. I've had issues with reading this week >.< too stressed to say the least! lol


----------



## Olivia27

Aw no hope all goes well for ya. Happy holidays! Almost!


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

I just can't get over the nearly $200 bid for that one, like, I almost had a mini heart attack when the beautiful one I saw at PetCo the other day and posted about was $20! I feel like that would be about my limit.


----------



## Olivia27

Yeah I can't imagine paying $200 for a Betta either. Mine came down to $29.99 plus shipping so that's over most people's limit, but then again the fish itself is only $4.99. Someone looking to breed or show might have a completely different opinion though. After all, in the K9 world, the puppies of two champion show dogs can easily cost $2000 each. At least. I've heard of one that goes for $10,000. You really do get what you paid for though.


----------



## Olivia27

Nova betta said:


> Alright I me messed up today... I went to petco for some cat food and a Christmas present for my other fish friend.i saw 2 beautiful bettas and almost came home with both.
> 
> One was a copper butterfly he was to beautiful and lively. I wanted him so bad and was only priced as a delta tail so 8$ but he is a full half-moon when he flares. He also has the cutest face.
> 
> The other guy is an EEHMPK he is a yellow guy with huge white pectoral fins and I didn't exactly let him get away. His name is junior after my other EE patronus who passed away. Patronus was my favorite fish. Shh don't tell the others!
> 
> I ordered his supplies today and is in a split 5.5 gallon with my other new boy. I'm up to 7 bettas.


Congrats on your new addition! Don't think I'd leave him behind either lol


----------



## DZIM

Saw a beautiful light blue betta with big white tips on his fins a few weeks ago. Not sure what the breed was. Either way, if I didn't already have Eclipse, I would have taken him in an instant. 

Makes me wish I had more money and room. Would love to have a large divided tank.


----------



## torileeann11

Such a beautiful boy! Too aggressive for my taste though. He was a little flare machine! Thankfully, I adopted him to a sweet girl who eagerly listened to my care instructions and bought everything I recommended. I love a happy ending.


----------



## Tourmaline

I was in love with this boy at Petco.. But I've already made plans to rescue a Betta at my PetSmart and I don't have a second spare tank. I hated leaving him there floating in his own poop and rotting.


----------



## Lazer

Petco gets some really gorgeous bettas. My local one never gets rose petal ones though  

But I've kind of already decided to rescue a super stressed little lady from Petsmart.


----------



## jess32247

i went all over town to a bunch of different pet stores and came across a bunch of interesting bettas, but ended up coming home (after about four hours of mostly driving) with no one. ): originally i just wanted to go to a few petco's in the area because i was 95% positive they got new bettas in on tuesdays, but i just called them and turned out it's on thursdays. that explains why they had almost no bettas haha.

i saw this guy a couple days ago at petsmart and was really interested in grabbing him. i tried to go the next day but didn't realize they closed early, so i was hoping he'd still be there today. he wasn't. ):










these two were at petco, thought they looked pretty neat and deserved some recognition! if the red finned dragon scale boy was a plakat i'd take him in a heart beat.



















pet valu and a bunch of pretty veiltales ($2.99 each!), i was so close to grabbing this guy haha. i believe he's a orange dalmatian? he and all the others were so pretty, the picture doesn't do justice.










they had a pretty interesting set up for there bettas. each container was larger then the usual petco/petsmart cups, and each had a little bubbler and it's own little set of LED lights above it. wish i could of gotten a better picture but i'm guessing the employee on duty hasn't seen a 20 year old gawk over the pretty fish like that so i was heading out the door before i got even more weird looks haha.


----------



## Tealight03

I love that Dalmatian vt. I have a special place in my heart for vts.


----------



## magrathea

Very technically, this boy was not for sale. And technically I didn't get a picture. But he "got away" in the sense I didn't literally steal him.
At my doctor's, there's a male VT Cambodian. I had heard they could be blue? This one was a purple. Not vaguely purple. His fins were blazing purple. And his body was pale except for a bit of purple on his body, which I am told is normal on Cambo males. I'm going to try to get a picture next time. I was about rolling in the floor.
He looked super healthy too!


----------



## vaetki

I took pictures of these two beauties last night. I wish I had the room for this guy, he seemed really... fat? and just painfully unnatural looking. :/ it was sad. 










This boy was a stunning shade of green! 










They were all in pretty bad shape, unfortunately. It broke my heart to look at them. :[


----------



## Crash

vaetki said:


> I took pictures of these two beauties last night. I wish I had the room for this guy, he seemed really... fat? and just painfully unnatural looking. :/ it was sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This boy was a stunning shade of green!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were all in pretty bad shape, unfortunately. It broke my heart to look at them. :[



The blue one is very pretty, and the emerald one is very unique looking! I never see greens.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Aww man! I would have grabbed those poor guys! I do hope they find good homes.


----------



## fleetfish

While getting my new VT boy I spotted a sad looking fellow with fin rot. I couldn't even tell what type he was, and he had been at the store for over two months. I may go back for him asap, he was a lovely light yellow, and he looked so sad ... *sigh*

Also they have started selling EEs in petsmart! yaaay


----------



## DangerousAngel

Aww poor guy.
I saw this boy, and I am kicking myself for not getting him! He was SO cute! I've never seen a cellophane before!







And the photo bombing VT beside him was adorable too! Just look at that little face!


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

Today I was in petsmart buying my sister a couple things she needs because she's adopting a fish from a user on this site and I was discouraged to see that there were only 3 bettas in the store, all female. We weren't there to buy one but I see that and automatically worry that they'd lost them to diseases etc, especially when all 3 of those girls had some swim bladder issues though relatively minor. 

So we go up to the check out with our stuff and there's a GORGEOUS bright blue halfmoon sitting there at the register! He was almost the blue of the one fish posted a few entries above this. The cashier saw we were buying water conditioner etc and of course tells me he's not being saved for anyone, that the girl who was going to buy him had forgotten her debit card and had to leave him. If I wasn't flying back to college tomorrow he would've been mine! He looked healthy and happy and it killed me to watch them walk his cup back to the betta display.


----------



## Olivia27

OUOhYeah2016 said:


> Today I was in petsmart buying my sister a couple things she needs because she's adopting a fish from a user on this site and I was discouraged to see that there were only 3 bettas in the store, all female. We weren't there to buy one but I see that and automatically worry that they'd lost them to diseases etc, especially when all 3 of those girls had some swim bladder issues though relatively minor.
> 
> So we go up to the check out with our stuff and there's a GORGEOUS bright blue halfmoon sitting there at the register! He was almost the blue of the one fish posted a few entries above this. The cashier saw we were buying water conditioner etc and of course tells me he's not being saved for anyone, that the girl who was going to buy him had forgotten her debit card and had to leave him. If I wasn't flying back to college tomorrow he would've been mine! He looked healthy and happy and it killed me to watch them walk his cup back to the betta display.


Bring him home, and then the day you gotta fly back to Ohio, ship him to your new address via USPS. There's a step-by-step guide on the marketplace section on how to ship live fish. You'll certainly beat the mail flying on a plane, and so all you need to do then is wait for him to reach your door and them set him up in his tank. I'm shipping Marble off with a heat pack. It'd still be good for some 5 more days after arrival. Reuse it to ship yours to OH. That works?


----------



## fleetfish

I couldn't get the yellow boy - I tried getting him at a discount, then when I pointed out the finrot the employee literally snatched him out of my hand and marched him to the back without another word to "treat" him. She was pretty rude about it too. 

I could have left then but ... an EE was calling my name. Pics of the little guy soon


----------



## Tourmaline

Omg this boy. I was in love.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tourmaline said:


> Omg this boy. I was in love.


Oh man! If he were in female form, I'd grab her in seconds!! He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Tourmaline

If I had space, I would have bought him in a heartbeat. His colors looked even better in person.


----------



## Olivia27

Oh gosh! If there's a female version of him...

... wait wait no my limit is three. Three. No more ><


----------



## BettaStarter24

Tourmaline, screw having space go back and snatch him! He's stunning! ;p


----------



## Crash

BettaStarter24 said:


> Tourmaline, screw having space go back and snatch him! He's stunning! ;p


Spoken like a true enabler ;P

He really is a beauty though! :shock:


----------



## vaetki

BettaStarter24 said:


> Tourmaline, screw having space go back and snatch him! He's stunning! ;p


this!


----------



## Olivia27

BettaStarter24 said:


> Tourmaline, screw having space go back and snatch him! He's stunning! ;p


Shows how you ended up with 11!


----------



## Tourmaline

He'd have to be in a cup for weeks before I could get him a tank.. All I can do is hope someone who actually knows what they're doing decides to buy him. They had just put him on the shelf when I got there, I doubt he'll last the day without someone buying him.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Seren27 said:


> Shows how you ended up with 11!


lol yeah...that'd be it  My attempts at downsizing are futile lol. If Tadashi proves anything.


----------



## PsariFish

I saw this guy on Aquabid a few months ago (the picture was taken with my phone of my computer screen) and man. I fell in love with him when I saw him but it was before I understood transshipping so I was too scared to ask the seller/transshipper and buy. I think of him every now and then, and gosh I'd give an arm, a leg, and three eyes to have this boy. The patterns on his dorsal are just stunning to me.


----------



## CarlosDaFish

I don't have pictures, but there was a royal blue marbled Dumbo HM male at Petsmart yesterday. His colors were so dull he looked sky blue, but he had a fin nipping problem. Someone probably just got him for color for some inexperienced 2-year-old kid, not knowing how big of a problem they had on their hands. He looked like this (See picture)..... 


Edit: This is *not* him. I didn't get pictures. This is an almost-not-really look alike. You get the picture.


----------



## Tealight03

This guy really pulled at my heartstrings. None of them looked great and there was one dead one. Darn Walmart.


----------



## vaetki

Went to That Fish Place, That Pet Place here in Lancaster, PA today. They always have a ton of koi bettas, it's so hard saying no to them x_x There was one boy there today labeled a Premium White Betta who was just in awful condition. His fins were completely ripped apart (couldn't even tell how, he had huge chunks missing) and he was blind in one eye.. it looked as if his scales were growing over which was possible since he looked like a dragonscale. After I left the store, all I could think about was that poor little boy and how gorgeous he would be with some TLC. I called them to ask if he was still there but I said "premium" rather than "platinum" and the lady on the phone said "sorry, we just sold the last one!" and I was devastated. After realizing I worded it wrong, I called back again and this time a guy answered and said they had one left, which is the one in bad condition because there were no other platinums there. They are holding him for me until tomorrow morning but unfortunately I won't be out of work until 2.... He's only $9.99 but I'm going to try getting a discount (or even ask to adopt him) because of the condition he's in. Wish me luck!! I'm really hoping no one will snatch him up before I get there tomorrow. I'll be posting pictures asap!


----------



## Witchipoo

I don't have pictures, but the last 2 visits to my lfs, animal attractions, had a little purple EEHM Plakat butterfly boy that wanted me so badly, he followed me all around the Betta display and showed me his beard every time I looked at him.
He was a bit bigger this 2nd visit, he's really young.
Ugh! I do NOT need another one!
I'm at a dozen! I don't have a spare tank yet! Thing is, a guy just gave me a full 20 gal set up, I just have to go get it. 
The little guy is probably gone, he's so cute and it's been a week.


----------



## vaetki

vaetki said:


> Went to That Fish Place, That Pet Place here in Lancaster, PA today. They always have a ton of koi bettas, it's so hard saying no to them x_x There was one boy there today labeled a Premium White Betta who was just in awful condition. His fins were completely ripped apart (couldn't even tell how, he had huge chunks missing) and he was blind in one eye.. it looked as if his scales were growing over which was possible since he looked like a dragonscale. After I left the store, all I could think about was that poor little boy and how gorgeous he would be with some TLC. I called them to ask if he was still there but I said "premium" rather than "platinum" and the lady on the phone said "sorry, we just sold the last one!" and I was devastated. After realizing I worded it wrong, I called back again and this time a guy answered and said they had one left, which is the one in bad condition because there were no other platinums there. They are holding him for me until tomorrow morning but unfortunately I won't be out of work until 2.... He's only $9.99 but I'm going to try getting a discount (or even ask to adopt him) because of the condition he's in. Wish me luck!! I'm really hoping no one will snatch him up before I get there tomorrow. I'll be posting pictures asap!


Edit: I called after work and unfortunately he passed.  I'm really bummed out, I had high hopes for him to recover.


----------



## CarlosDaFish

Awww, vaetki. Sorry to hear that. Maybe you'll find another to help out!


----------



## DZIM

Saw a huge male crowntail at the store yesterday. Was solid white with black spots and had the most impressive finnage I've ever seen. Killed me that I couldn't take him. Hope he finds a good home.


----------



## Olivia27

My Petco just received their new shipment of royal blue butterfly HM males. A heck lot of them. I've always wanted one but right now I just can't. I have *just* purchased my third Betta. Third. Less than two months ago I only have one, and then 20 days later I bought my second. Volga has just been here 10 days and now I'm waiting on my third. Now I'm saying three is my absolute limit but I fear what will happen next semester when I live in a larger apartment ._. Whatever happened to impulse control??


----------



## DZIM

Seren27 said:


> My Petco just received their new shipment of royal blue butterfly HM males. A heck lot of them. I've always wanted one but right now I just can't. I have *just* purchased my third Betta. Third. Less than two months ago I only have one, and then 20 days later I bought my second. Volga has just been here 10 days and now I'm waiting on my third. Now I'm saying three is my absolute limit but I fear what will happen next semester when I live in a larger apartment ._. Whatever happened to impulse control??


Bettas are difficult to control yourself around. Every betta is so friggin' unique and beautiful that it's hard to pass them up. I'd have 3 right now if I had the space and expendable cash. Unfortunately for me, I only have the room and resources right now to care for the one betta I already have.


----------



## Crash

Seren27 said:


> My Petco just received their new shipment of royal blue butterfly HM males. A heck lot of them. I've always wanted one but right now I just can't. I have *just* purchased my third Betta. Third. Less than two months ago I only have one, and then 20 days later I bought my second. Volga has just been here 10 days and now I'm waiting on my third. Now I'm saying three is my absolute limit but I fear what will happen next semester when I live in a larger apartment ._. Whatever happened to impulse control??


For real, I went to Petco yesterday looking for a king, not expecting to find one. There were 5 kings, 2 of them which I really liked. I left with one of them, but man, there was a "rose petal" betta that was just _gorgeous_. A light peach color with a lavender scale overlay. Would have caved and got him too if he wasn't $20....

I went from having 1 betta half a year ago to 6 now :lol:


----------



## Olivia27

I'm half glad I'm not the only one... but on the other hand I fear I've contracted the Betta bug from you people XD 

I'm already planning where my tanks will go next year. Two of the nano ones in the bedroom, and the 5.5 - soon to be upgraded to 10 - will sit on the living room table. But will there be room atop the kitchen counter? Oh no ><


----------



## Crash

Seren27 said:


> I'm half glad I'm not the only one... but on the other hand I fear I've contracted the Betta bug from you people XD
> 
> I'm already planning where my tanks will go next year. Two of the nano ones in the bedroom, and the 5.5 - soon to be upgraded to 10 - will sit on the living room table. But will there be room atop the kitchen counter? Oh no ><


It's a struggle, they're all so pretty 

My parents are huge enablers, after buying my king my father told me I should get *4 more* tanks :checkedout: all for bettas. I love bettas, but I don't have enough plug outlets for all of that! :lol:

When I move out I want to have a 10 gallon in each room...it's going to be crazy >< The boyfriend is going to think I'm insane :lol:


----------



## Olivia27

Lol four more sounds like a great idea! You need an MG ;P everyone needs an MG XD 

I just reconnected with an ex and the first thing I do is send him pics of ALL my Bettas LOL two permanents and four foster boys


----------



## Witchipoo

Seren27 said:


> I'm half glad I'm not the only one... but on the other hand I fear I've contracted the Betta bug from you people XD
> 
> I'm already planning where my tanks will go next year. Two of the nano ones in the bedroom, and the 5.5 - soon to be upgraded to 10 - will sit on the living room table. But will there be room atop the kitchen counter? Oh no ><


The kitchen counter! Now why didn't I think of that?
As for outlets, I have power strips everywhere now. I can run two tanks off each one.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Seren....you're on a forum full of people who are obsessed over Betta's specifically, you are CERTAINLY not the only one! haha!!!

How do you think I ended up with all those names in my signature?? It certainly wasn't because someone dumped me with all those fish haha!!


----------



## BettaStarter24

lol 2.5 years ago I wanted nothing to do with bettas or any fish for that matter. now? I have 11...well technically 12 as I'm in charge of water changes for mom's fish but still.


----------



## Tealight03

Yes, they are an addiction. I never thought I'd have five. I don't trust myself to go into a pet store anymore.


----------



## Crash

I feel like in the next 2 weeks or so I'm going to go back to Petco and see if that other king is still there...his little blue eyes were just too cute


----------



## perryfish

I just saw him at the store today.....but I know he'll have to stay being "one that got away"......I needed to look for some silk plants but this guy distracted me right away, by flaring up. I'll have go back again, because I forgot to get some Prime and I bet I'll have to endure seeing him again!


----------



## Crash

perryfish said:


> I just saw him at the store today.....but I know he'll have to stay being "one that got away"......I needed to look for some silk plants but this guy distracted me right away, by flaring up. I'll have go back again, because I forgot to get some Prime and I bet I'll have to endure seeing him again!


Wow! Those are some big fins on that guy! I love his blue-grey coloration also.


----------



## fleetfish

There were some gorgeous bettas at Petsmart today, and one that particularly caught my eye was a very pale yellow HM boy - he almost looked white, and had some beautiful white irridescence in his fins. 

There were also a ton of fat, beautiful VT females and among them was a pineapple girl ... I wanted her so badly, but when I was poking around she mysteriously disappeared from the shelf and I asked the employee where she was. Turns out she wanted her too, so in the end I gave in and let her go, weighing on the fact that I maybe couldn't divide the 10 another way, with four compartments, though it may have been doable. 

On the way home I popped into an indie LPS and they had the cutest blue marble DBT. He had a massive chunk out of his tail and signs of bloody finrot ... so tempting to grab that little guy and heal him up. I may go back this afternoon, providing that I can brave the cold weather ... it's COLD.


----------



## bumblebleee45

Oh golly! I just joined this site and already there are threads that make my heart ache! When I was getting my second betta fish (Fraser) I had passed up many many many beautiful fish! (I'm sorry, but I didn't take any photos) There was this one beautiful veiltail male, with navy blue, and black head, with black looking like it was crawling up his anal and dorsal fin. I almost got him, but my baby boy had caught my eye, he was in pretty bad shape, lots of fin biting, a bit of tail biting, and he looked starving! I was torn to which one i was going to buy, but the navy blue one was in way better shape than Fraser, so I took Fraser home with me instead of the navy. Now my boy is in tip top shape, he is flourishing, and has lovely fins, along with a beautiful tail, and is no longer underfed. After a couple of weeks I had ran out of bloodworms, so i decided to go back to the petco where i found Fraser, later when i got there, the navy guy was gone  i was quite sad, I was hoping it had gone to a owner who knew how to take care of it, a person that wouldn't think that "betta fish are fish who love to live in mud puddles, they don't need much care or space." But, who knows? Maybe it did. All I can say is that at least i helped one betta fish become healthy and happy! 

edit: about when i said i ran out of bloodworms, don't get me wrong, I don't just feed my betta's bloodworms i feed them a mixed diet of omega one flakes, and pellets, along with some bloodworms as and occasional treat


----------



## Sadist

Of all the places to have gorgeous fish, I saw several at Walmart yesterday! They had butterfly/marble crown tails, an orange grizzle crowntail, and a little orange and magenta veil tail (which I brought home to rehome). The crowntails all had ruined anal fins from sitting in the cups. There was a gorgeous black and white butterfly/marble crowntail that I really wanted to bring home and the orange grizzle, too.


----------



## Devyn

perryfish said:


> I just saw him at the store today.....but I know he'll have to stay being "one that got away"......I needed to look for some silk plants but this guy distracted me right away, by flaring up. I'll have go back again, because I forgot to get some Prime and I bet I'll have to endure seeing him again!



Is this a joke?? I literally think I found his sibling today lol...I could not leave the store today. I wanted to buy him so bad! He was just soooo beautiful!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tourmaline

This little guy came in the same shipment with another Betta I posted a bit ago, the blue and orange one I later bought. I was too interested in him to take a picture of this guy. He was stunning when he first came in, his fins all spread out and showing off. He's all clamped now, but he's still adorable. I have a thing for white Bettas and marbles. There were also two gorgeous Crowntails in that shipment that are gone now, I hope they found good homes.

It uploaded sideways.. Forgot to crop it. Not waiting another 30 minutes for a straight one to upload. x.x


----------



## Tealight03

Aww he's adorable.


----------



## Tree

Tourmaline said:


> Omg this boy. I was in love.


OMG I want that BOY!!!! *drools*


----------



## Tourmaline

Tree said:


> OMG I want that BOY!!!! *drools*


Lucky for me, he didn't actually get away.


----------



## BettaBoy11

Do marine bettas count? I saw my first one in real life yesterday! Woah. Stunning. Also they had really nice axolotles (is that spelled right)


----------



## Mnbettafan

oh my. I actually saw this guy a while ago so I doubt he's there anymore. I saw him at my lfs who doesn't take very good care of their bettas but they occasionally get nice ones in. I wish I had room for this bab. The second ones I saw at Betta World. The guy who runs it, Koo Yang is a transhipper on aquabid so these had been sold on aquabid but the third guy's fins:shock:


----------



## Aqua Aurora

BettaBoy11 said:


> Do marine bettas count? I saw my first one in real life yesterday! Woah. Stunning. Also they had really nice axolotles (is that spelled right)


You lucky [censor]! I'd love to see a marine betta in person! How big was it (juvie? adult?)?


----------



## Sadist

Walmart had some marble crowntails a few weeks ago! Arrrgh, the pain of leaving them behind to die!


----------



## BettaBoy11

Aqua Aurora said:


> You lucky [censor]! I'd love to see a marine betta in person! How big was it (juvie? adult?)?


I'm not sure how big it was. It wasn't labeled Marine Betta, but it looked exactly like the ones I see in pictures.


----------



## PrinceTheBetta

Mnbettafan said:


> oh my. I actually saw this guy a while ago so I doubt he's there anymore. I saw him at my lfs who doesn't take very good care of their bettas but they occasionally get nice ones in. I wish I had room for this bab. The second ones I saw at Betta World. The guy who runs it, Koo Yang is a transhipper on aquabid so these had been sold on aquabid but the third guy's fins:shock:


OMG THE 2ND BOY IS MINE!! Here he is now!


----------



## Mnbettafan

*gasps* OMG you are so lucky. I actually asked about him because I wanted to buy him lol. I'm so jelly looks like he's doing great


----------



## Bettajungle

Mnbettafan said:


> oh my. I actually saw this guy a while ago so I doubt he's there anymore. I saw him at my lfs who doesn't take very good care of their bettas but they occasionally get nice ones in. I wish I had room for this bab. The second ones I saw at Betta World. The guy who runs it, Koo Yang is a transhipper on aquabid so these had been sold on aquabid but the third guy's fins:shock:


Koo Yang runs betta world? ! I was just on their website the other day! Hmm. MI got have to get another. Anyone know his screen name on aquabid?


----------



## BettaStarter24

I don't think he's on aquabid as a seller. He imports to sell he's located in Saint Paul though. He doesn't seem to update his site much


----------



## Olivia27

Betta World has a website?!

I Googled them a heck lot when doing trans shipper research and all I see is a FB page. But I feel like I see more flowerhorns and arowanas than Bettas =\

Speaking of, do they ship their in-store stock out of state? I'm starting to think that purchasing right from the trans shipper is probably the next best thing to importing myself x)


----------



## Mnbettafan

When I went there to get clem, He didn't have any arowanas. Only goldfish and cichlids. But yeah, they do have a website but I don't know if they ship out of state


----------



## Olivia27

Eep! Link me link me! 

Meh. Better yet I should probably go visit during spring break xD


----------



## Mnbettafan

here ya go
http://www.bettaworld09.com/


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Mnbettafan said:


> here ya go
> http://www.bettaworld09.com/


That's not a functioning domain name (not a real website atm)


----------



## Mnbettafan

oops:| it used to be


----------



## BettaMommaHeather

Right now I can't stop thinking about two I left at petco this week because I didn't have the space. One was a beautiful blue mg marked as a dragon scale but I believe just a metallic, and the other was a tiny white and red dragon scale. Its really bothering me actually.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

Olivia27 said:


> Eep! Link me link me!
> 
> Meh. Better yet I should probably go visit during spring break xD


I looked for it and he doesn't seem to have a website but does have a facebook page. You should be able to find it if you search betta world.


----------



## Devyn

Saw this cutie back at the beginning of February at my LFS and just thought about him a week ago wondering if he was ever bought. I think he is just so beautiful and he deserves a great home. Just went back to my LFS 2 days ago and he's still there. He's a lot more pale than when I first saw him he's losing his color. I have no room for him but want him so bad!!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova betta

Devyn said:


> Saw this cutie back at the beginning of February at my LFS and just thought about him a week ago wondering if he was ever bought. I think he is just so beautiful and he deserves a great home. Just went back to my LFS 2 days ago and he's still there. He's a lot more pale than when I first saw him he's losing his color. I have no room for him but want him so bad!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A kio! If my LFS had kio... they are my absolute favorite.


----------



## Devyn

Nova betta said:


> A kio! If my LFS had kio... they are my absolute favorite.




I rarely see them, but he is the most beautiful I've seen by far. He's so expensive though! And I would have to buy another tank. :/ I have been trying to convince my mom to buy him but I'm nervous because she's notorious for killing fish on accident


----------



## Nova betta

Devyn said:


> I rarely see them, but he is the most beautiful I've seen by far. He's so expensive though! And I would have to buy another tank. :/ I have been trying to convince my mom to buy him but I'm nervous because she's notorious for killing fish on accident


you should do it


----------



## Crash

Devyn said:


> I rarely see them, but he is the most beautiful I've seen by far. He's so expensive though! And I would have to buy another tank. :/ I have been trying to convince my mom to buy him but I'm nervous because she's notorious for killing fish on accident


My LFS also sells kois and false-platinums for $20-$25 :| I feel your pain...


----------



## Nova betta

Crash said:


> My LFS also sells kois and false-platinums for $20-$25 :| I feel your pain...


Why does my LFs not have kio!


----------



## Devyn

Crash said:


> My LFS also sells kois and false-platinums for $20-$25 :| I feel your pain...






Nova betta said:


> Why does my LFs not have kio!




He has been there for almost 2 months now maybe I can negotiate the price. I'm not so familiar with koi's but are they always plakats? And do they change colors drastically?

I wish they had more of them at my LFS they are really fun to look at.


----------



## fleetfish

There is a magnificent black samurai VT for sale at my LPS and he's almost $30. I keep seeing him weeks on end and drooling ... thankfully each betta is in 1gallon jars, with heated lighting, otherwise I would have just taken him and be done with it. They also keep their other less expensive CTs and VTs in half gallon containers, and it's a wonderful bright setup. But seriously that VT is to die for! They're also selling koi bettas, halfmoons, plakats. It's always a wonder I don't get out of there just looking at all of the bettas. I did end up grabbing a cute light yellow CT though 

Koi's come in all tail types, they're just harder for us to find.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Devyn said:


> He has been there for almost 2 months now maybe I can negotiate the price. I'm not so familiar with koi's but are they always plakats? And do they change colors drastically?
> 
> I wish they had more of them at my LFS they are really fun to look at.


Koi is a term koined by betta breeders/sellers so sell off marbles. Red-black kois are less stable than yellow black in my experience. The cello(clear) fins and peachy/flesh tone body will be dominated by red or black pretty quick. I never look at long finned bettas (I prefer plakats) but I'm sure there are 'koi' hm.

Example of koi marbling, yy husband's hmpk female, Chiyome:
seller photo:









first week here:


most recent:


----------



## Nova betta

I have heard that "bumble-bee kio" marble less. Do you guys know if this true?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Nova betta said:


> I have heard that "bumble-bee kio" marble less. Do you guys know if this true?


Yellow Koi tend to be more stable. Red will always marble out.


----------



## Crash

Devyn said:


> He has been there for almost 2 months now maybe I can negotiate the price. I'm not so familiar with koi's but are they always plakats? And do they change colors drastically?
> 
> I wish they had more of them at my LFS they are really fun to look at.


I think they're most commonly bred as plakats but I have rarely seen long finned koi on aquabid and whatnot.


----------



## Devyn

Aqua Aurora said:


> Koi is a term koined by betta breeders/sellers so sell off marbles. Red-black kois are less stable than yellow black in my experience. The cello(clear) fins and peachy/flesh tone body will be dominated by red or black pretty quick. I never look at long finned bettas (I prefer plakats) but I'm sure there are 'koi' hm.
> 
> Example of koi marbling, yy husband's hmpk female, Chiyome:
> seller photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first week here:
> 
> 
> most recent:



Aqua, your husbands koi is absolutely gorgeous! I think it is so neat how much they can marble like that! That's kind of what happened to my EEPK he was Snow White when I bought him now he has so much red it's unbelievable!



Crash said:


> I think they're most commonly bred as plakats but I have rarely seen long finned koi on aquabid and whatnot.



I'm guessing the one I keep seeing is a plakat. He's so pretty! I'm almost positive he will marble and be mainly red but I am absolutely ok with that! I think long finned koi would be interesting! I bet they are very pricey!


----------



## BamNeko

Pastel Blue Dragon Scale male and a Dragon Scale DTPK


----------



## RMKelly

I went into a LFS last week, and I remember seeing this beautiful goldy-white (can't remember the name of the colour, they're like a champagne gold?) Betta with yellow/gold tips on the ends of his tail. The store had so many half-moons, super deltas and crown tails that I can't remember for the life of me if he was a half-moon or a crown tail. Out of all the Bettas there, he stood out the most and I wanted so badly to go back there and get him.


----------



## A Betta Future

I've had this happen 3 times, the first was a gorgeous multicolor VT male, the pet store I saw him at hardly ever gets in good bettas so I knew he would be gone soon, went back the next day sure enough he was. The second was 
A red VT male with silver and green dragon scaling, he sat there for ages and I nicknamed him Poncho, and got into the habit of saying hello to him whenever I visited the shop. It was 3 weeks before my birthday and I got very exited, hoping to buy him with the money I would get, the day after my birthday I went to the store, it had closed. Goodness knows what happened to all the fish...
Yesterday I saw a beautiful Cambodian CT female, going back next week. Fingers crossed she will still be there....


----------



## A Betta Future

MikeG14 said:


> The stars are starting to align. I went to borrow my Uncle's truck and when he found out what I was doing he surprised me with a early Christmas preset. A $100.00 gift card to my LFS! So it's been a busy day moving furniture, cleaning and setting up my new 20 long so hopefully my new buddy will still be there by Tuesday or Wednesday. I've been leak testing the tank all day, If their isn't any problems I'll add gravel and water tomorrow. I'll run the heater for at least 24 hours to make sure everything is stable. I made 3 trips to my LFS today but I'm pretty sure I've got everything to give this guy an amazing life. I'm embarrassed to say the third trip to my LFS was for a heater, derp! How many times have I admonished people for not having a heater, ugh...
> 
> Sparky and Abe have been kind enough to donate some sponges from their filters and I'm sure I can talk them into donating some plants as well. I tried to get some terracotta pots and some craft mesh but AC Moore & Michael's were mad houses. Why? all that X-mas stuff has been out since before Halloween!
> 
> This one is not going to get away, I can feel it!


Did you get him?


----------



## A Betta Future

I really want to get this fish, can afford him and the tank, but I'm worried if that if I buy a tank by the time it's cycled he will have been bought and there would have have been no point to buying him? Advice...


----------



## Crash

A Betta Future said:


> I really want to get this fish, can afford him and the tank, but I'm worried if that if I buy a tank by the time it's cycled he will have been bought and there would have have been no point to buying him? Advice...


Well, if you really want him and are willing to do some frequent water changes you can keep him in a small QT tank until the big tank is cycled. Would be better than the cup!


----------



## A Betta Future

xShainax said:


> I got this guy instead. He isn't as fancy as that one, but I have never seen a VT with a tail like his


That's actually not a Veil Tail, it's a variant of it called a spade tail, they are the rarest tail type seen in bettas !!


----------



## A Betta Future

Crash said:


> Well, if you really want him and are willing to do some frequent water changes you can keep him in a small QT tank until the big tank is cycled. Would be better than the cup!


Problem is I don't have a QT tank either😂Lol


----------



## Crash

A Betta Future said:


> Problem is I don't have a QT tank either😂Lol


You could get a cheap 1 or 2 gallon critter keeper and have that be your QT :lol: I use a sterilite bin for mine.


----------



## BettaStarter24

OR you could do a fish in cycle. That's all I do when I'm cycling a tank. Just keep up with water changes and he'll be fine


----------



## fleetfish

They had HM females at Big Al's today. Dozens of sparkly little dragon girls, marbles, and even a few koi types. I could have scooped every single one up. There was also a beautiful red multi colour VT, he had a partial butterfly pattern with splashes of blue and mostly white fins. His fins were full and floofy, and he was gorgeous


----------



## Julie7778

fleetfish said:


> They had HM females at Big Al's today. Dozens of sparkly little dragon girls, marbles, and even a few koi types. I could have scooped every single one up. There was also a beautiful red multi colour VT, he had a partial butterfly pattern with splashes of blue and mostly white fins. His fins were full and floofy, and he was gorgeous


Wow really?! which big als if you don't mind me asking!


----------



## Polkadot

WOW I really wanted to buy this beautiful big boy,but had no room for him. :-(

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVGKW4jsBbc


----------



## fleetfish

Julie7778 said:


> Wow really?! which big als if you don't mind me asking!


In the west end of Ottawa, in Kanata. Definitely going back today!


----------



## Sadist

Polkadot said:


> WOW I really wanted to buy this beautiful big boy,but had no room for him. :-(
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVGKW4jsBbc


What a gorgeous guy! 

Our petsmart had a sweet little black copper crowntail girl a few weeks ago that I really wanted to bring home. There were some pinkish males, too, and I really wanted to set up a tank in my daughter's room with one. The hubby would kill me.


----------



## Crash

Polkadot said:


> WOW I really wanted to buy this beautiful big boy,but had no room for him. :-(
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVGKW4jsBbc


Omg, I'm in love with him as well :O


----------



## FireBornDragon

I saw this guy and was going to buy him, but by the time I reached my home computer he had sold. It's all okay though as I ended up buying Xavier instead.


----------



## RMKelly

Saw a beautiful Black Orchid crown tail yesterday at one of my crappy LFS. First time I've seen one in person and he was looking at me as if he was begging me to take him home and I would've snapped him up if he didn't have dropsy. His scales were already raised.


----------



## Crash

FireBornDragon said:


> I saw this guy and was going to buy him, but by the time I reached my home computer he had sold. It's all okay though as I ended up buying Xavier instead.


Wow, something tells me the black would eventually overtake the other colors but dang :shock: That's one impressive fish!


----------



## FireBornDragon

Crash said:


> Wow, something tells me the black would eventually overtake the other colors but dang :shock: That's one impressive fish!


He was quite the looker. I was upset that he sold before I could buy him but that's life. I've moved on. I am quite happy with Xavier, the super delta (so I was told, though he looks like a fancy half moon, I'm still not sure how to identify super deltas properly) who I special ordered on eBay. He's a very beautiful fish.


----------



## Crash

FireBornDragon said:


> He was quite the looker. I was upset that he sold before I could buy him but that's life. I've moved on. I am quite happy with Xavier, the super delta (so I was told, though he looks like a fancy half moon, I'm still not sure how to identify super deltas properly) who I special ordered on eBay. He's a very beautiful fish.


He is indeed! Looks like a little galaxy :O


----------



## FireBornDragon

Crash said:


> He is indeed! Looks like a little galaxy :O


Thanks Here he is at 3 months old. He's lost almost all of his white. I'm okay with that though, because his main color royal blue is really vivid.


----------



## BettaBoy11

I went to my LFS today and discovered they had their new betta section complete! The bettas were loving the new space, and the dragon scale that had been clamped for a few months at that store was now not clamped, and happily swimming!
I wish I could get him!


----------



## Nova betta

wow he's gorgeous!


----------



## BettaBoy11

And the lovely white HMPK who was beside the dragon scale.

The new betta section had all the bettas in little cube-shaped 'tanks' (I'd guess about half a gallon) all under the same filtration system. I asked the guy there about it, and he said that he removes waste with a turkey baster. Also, if one betta looks ill, he can stop it from filtering that certain row, so disease doesn't spread.


----------



## DangerousAngel

BettaBoy11 said:


> I went to my LFS today and discovered they had their new betta section complete! The bettas were loving the new space, and the dragon scale that had been clamped for a few months at that store was now not clamped, and happily swimming!
> I wish I could get him!


Oh my! He reminds me so much of Onyx! <3


----------



## BettaBoy11

Oh! I keep looking at the pictures! I want them so badly! Someone help me! _What if I put one in my extra 5 gallon and put some African Dwarf Frogs in too! Then I'd just need one extra tank (for the other guy)._ No! No! I can't... No time. _But they are so cute... Water changes don't tank that long._ Somebody talk me out of it!


----------



## FireBornDragon

BettaBoy11 said:


> Oh! I keep looking at the pictures! I want them so badly! Someone help me! _What if I put one in my extra 5 gallon and put some African Dwarf Frogs in too! Then I'd just need one extra tank (for the other guy)._ No! No! I can't... No time. _But they are so cute... Water changes don't tank that long._ Somebody talk me out of it!


You might be on the wrong website for that lol. Some people on here have over 10 tanks. If I had more time and space, I would have more bettas and tanks too lol. How many tanks and bettas do you currently have?


----------



## BettaBoy11

I know I am on the wrong website. When I said 'somebody talk me out of this' I meant 'someone give me a good reason to get these fish' LOL.

Personally, I have 1, but my family has some others, so there are 4 tanks in the house. But we have spare tanks... And space...


----------



## ThatFishThough

FireBornDragon said:


> You might be on the wrong website for that lol. Some people on here have over 10 tanks. If I had more time and space, I would have more bettas and tanks too lol. How many tanks and bettas do you currently have?



I know a couple people that have 34+ BETTA tanks, and more non-betta tanks.


----------



## FireBornDragon

BettaBoy11 said:


> I know I am on the wrong website. When I said 'somebody talk me out of this' I meant 'someone give me a good reason to get these fish' LOL.
> 
> Personally, I have 1, but my family has some others, so there are 4 tanks in the house. But we have spare tanks... And space...


Honestly, if you already have the tools, then why not. I have 3 aquariums and 3 bettas and I would have more if I had the space for them. Being a college student limits my space though lol. It's just an extra 20-40 minutes a week of water changes per aquarium (assuming you have a gravel vacuum, which definitely makes it easier). I can understand your feelings lol. Every time I'm in a pet store, I always see a Betta that catches my eyes, and it's hard not to get another set up. Once I'm out of college and have more space, I'm concerned about how many Betta tanks I will have lol. These little guys are way too addicting lol.


----------



## FireBornDragon

ThatFishThough said:


> I know a couple people that have 34+ BETTA tanks, and more non-betta tanks.


Wow.... That's a little too many for me. Or is it? Lol, they are pretty addicting. Who's the little guy in your avatar? He's gorgeous


----------



## Olivia27

I don't want to keep these boys for myself, but when I posted them on my journal I genuinely wished someone would want them just so I can have the pleasure of bringing them home LOL


----------



## Engel

Oh noooooo!
I looked on Aquabid and found a boy I desperately want.
Ugh! What's wrong with me? I usually find beautiful boys, but I can usually talk myself out of them. I'm a bit frustrated with the three I already have and sometimes wish I only had two. Plus, I'm moving in a couple of weeks. I can't get him. (Trying so hard to talk myself out of him)


Aahhhh! The seller is in the US >.>
That makes him even cheaper... hmmm


----------



## BettaStarter24

Moving with fish really isn't that hard...and if he wasn't shipped for a week or so that wouldn't be that bad...


----------



## Olivia27

Get him get him get him get him get him! XD just ask the seller to hold and wait until you move. Or: just pack him as if you're going to ship him and carry him with you! Yay!


----------



## Engel

BettaStarter24 said:


> Moving with fish really isn't that hard...and if he wasn't shipped for a week or so that wouldn't be that bad...


Well, I'm moving dorms. I live on campus, and I will be moving to a different dorm for the summer. Then I have to move again after two months to my Fall dorm. I'm already dreading moving three boys, I probably shouldn't get a fourth.

But I want to :twisted:


----------



## BettaStarter24

Eh. I have 6 boys and 2 girls in the dorm that have to move back home every 3 months until I'm out of school. I'll be moving them home in a month. It's not horrible.


----------



## Olivia27

We need a moving thread =\ so people can share tips and tricks of moving/traveling with Bettas. On one hand after shipping out so many fish I don't think it's gonna be all that bad, but on the other hand... Gee gosh I'm at 4 boys 3 girls now. That's a whole lot of wiggly butts to pack!

EDIT: back on topic. Moving between dorms isn't bad IMO. Do you have really big tanks? Even if so you can always take out 90% of the water to reduce weight


----------



## Engel

Whew, BettaStarter, does your dorm have a limit on tank size? I'd be overwhelmed with that many.


Olivia, I don't have a car. So I'm having to make multiple trips and move my belongings across campus. The freshman dorms are on the opposite side of campus than all the other dorms. 

The good news is that I can use a shopping cart, so I won't have to physically carrying everything. It's just.... really going to suck


----------



## BettaStarter24

Technically there is a size limit but they don't actually enforce it much in the dorm I'm in. I'm working towards downsizing but I currently have 1 5 gallon housing Lucifer, my orange CT, 1 5.5 gallon housing my multi VT Sammy and my MG CT Haku (Divided), 1 10 gallon divided between both females, my MG VT River and my MG HMPK Chihiro, 1 10 gallon housing my red koi HMPK Calcifer, 1 3 gallon housing my red copper dragon HMPK Tadashi, 1 3 gallon housing my MG EESDeT Vincent, 1 20 gallon housing my red/blue bicolor Misha, and 1 10g housing my mom's new wild type HMPK Giant. My mom's boy and Misha are at home, the rest are at school. I only have 6 tanks at school since two are divided.


----------



## BettaSplendid

Engel said:


> Whew, BettaStarter, does your dorm have a limit on tank size? I'd be overwhelmed with that many.
> 
> 
> Olivia, I don't have a car. So I'm having to make multiple trips and move my belongings across campus. The freshman dorms are on the opposite side of campus than all the other dorms.
> 
> The good news is that I can use a shopping cart, so I won't have to physically carrying everything. It's just.... really going to suck


:lol:

The mental image you gave me....priceless. please take a picture of them all in the shopping cart. The potential memes would be worth it.


----------



## JawsandChess

I actually passed two up in the same day and went with a third XD There was a cool white Dragonscale I really liked (and would have called Eragon) and there was a betta I called "Blood and Steel" (because he was silver and red), the Dragonscale would have cost me twenty bucks and the other betta was a crowntail and while I like the look of them, I'm not a huge fan. So I ended up getting a black and white betta I called Chess. So far he's doing great, but you always wonder, right?


----------



## DangerousAngel

I saw 2 MG boys (for $48 YIKES) at our LFS (they are known to overprice fish, Speckles for example was $100) And 3 BIG VTs that I wanted...Ohhh how I wish I had more space! It doesn't help that Loki misses the rescues that were beside him. Don't do that to me Loki!!


----------



## sindorei

this will be one that got away cuz this petsmart is over an hour away and I won't be going back. I couldn't get a shot of him flaring but he did so with great enthusiasm at another fish


----------



## Fenghuang

I love bettas that look like this. Found this one at a local store, but no more new bettas for me for a while.


----------



## FireBornDragon

Just saw this guy at my local petsmart. Had some of the longest dangling fins on a Betta I've ever seen. He was gorgeous. I wanted him badly. I wish I had the tank space.


----------



## Crash

DangerousAngel said:


> I saw 2 MG boys (for $48 YIKES) at our LFS (they are known to overprice fish, Speckles for example was $100) And 3 BIG VTs that I wanted...Ohhh how I wish I had more space! It doesn't help that Loki misses the rescues that were beside him. Don't do that to me Loki!!


$48 for one betta? omg :shock:


----------



## FireBornDragon

Crash said:


> $48 for one betta? omg :shock:


That's actually not too bad. Have you ever looked at eBay for some of the show quality ones they have on there? Xavier, my avatar, was much more than $48.


----------



## ashleynicol3

I want a female betta and this one is calling my name! $25 + $35 shipping though!  Should I do it? LOL










ETA: My new tank arrives tomorrow. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olivia27

Message the seller and ask if they can ship Priority. They'd often say "yes". The $35 shipping thing is only thanks to eBay's policy. In all honesty though, while her coloring is stunning, she has too many stubby and uneven rays to worth $25. I mean... Willow (my avatar) was $20 - and she's probably one of the best DTs I'll ever see (ignoring the crooked peduncle, uneven caudal lobes and incomplete BF band).

I understand that most buys fish based on connection and whatnot, but personally, if it's an eBay/AB/Facebook fish, I'm buying for quality. No way am I dropping $70-$80 on a regular, every day fish I can pick up at any nearest big box chain store.


----------



## ashleynicol3

Thanks for the advice! Her coloring is what drew me in, but I thought $25 seemed a little steep. I'm on the lookout for a CT female. I saw a really cute/sweet one at Petco the other day, but I think she had SBD. Her belly was all swollen and she was having trouble staying upright. :/ Poor girl. I wish I could have saved her, but I'm just too inexperienced. Anyway, I'll probably end up getting my female from one of the PetXXX stores... That's where I got my male from and he's pretty with a good personality, so that's enough for me! Not planning on breeding or anything, so probably just as well that I don't spend a fortune. 

ETA: If I just can't find what I'm looking for at PetXXX and this little lady is still available, maybe I will message the seller. Thanks again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel

Crash said:


> $48 for one betta? omg :shock:


I know! It was insane! :shock:


----------



## Devyn

Look who was at the fish store again...i couldn't leave him this time so I got him! He's been there since either the beginning of January or the end..something like that. He didn't look to great when I picked him up today so hopefully he will make it! GAH he is the smallest betta I've seen besides the babies!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sindorei

I hate red and veiltail but somebody needs to go get this baby he's gorgeous


----------



## Crossroads

At my favorite petco!!!!








The guy I had been pining over for a month. Woops I promised myself no more tanks after the last go 'round with MTS.:lol: But them fins. Holy dorsal batman.


----------



## Crash

Devyn said:


> Look who was at the fish store again...i couldn't leave him this time so I got him! He's been there since either the beginning of January or the end..something like that. He didn't look to great when I picked him up today so hopefully he will make it! GAH he is the smallest betta I've seen besides the babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kois are normally super small when getting them from LFS, I assume it's because they come in right when they're ready and get stunted from the cup size? Dunno. Renji was a tiny little thing when I got him but now he's pretty fat :lol:


----------



## Crash

Crossroads said:


> At my favorite petco!!!!
> View attachment 776553
> 
> 
> The guy I had been pining over for a month. Woops I promised myself no more tanks after the last go 'round with MTS.:lol: But them fins. Holy dorsal batman.
> View attachment 776561
> 
> View attachment 776569
> 
> 
> View attachment 776577
> 
> 
> View attachment 776585
> 
> 
> View attachment 776593
> 
> View attachment 776601


No regrets, his colors are super pretty as well! Might marble out but you can enjoy it while it lasts :lol:


----------



## Crossroads

Crash said:


> No regrets, his colors are super pretty as well! Might marble out but you can enjoy it while it lasts :lol:


I adore marbles so if he changes on me, no biggie. I bought him for his form and personality


----------



## ThatFishThough

One word --- KOI!!!! MY PETCO US STARTING TO CARRY KOOOOIIIII! SOMEONE HELP MEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads

ThatFishThough said:


> One word --- KOI!!!! MY PETCO US STARTING TO CARRY KOOOOIIIII! SOMEONE HELP MEEEE!!!!!


Mine too!


----------



## Nova betta

Guys I need my petco to carry kio! Im so jealous!


----------



## Devyn

Omg so many koi's!!! I love it!


----------



## Vrisnem

Saw a beautiful white VT with red & blue through his tail and finds on eBay last night. Decided to text the seller for a couple more pics and sleep on it. Made up my mind and went to buy him to find he was already sold.


----------



## DangerousAngel

We went to out LFS today and saw 3 Koi Bettas!!! Only $40 each .__. URGH, one was white with black splotches and orange spots, he looked like a normal size, the middle one was kind of red and whiteish splotched, he was SO tiny, the other one was normal sized and was white, black, and red..Ohh how I wish I could have gotten them!


----------



## BettaBoy11

ThatFishThough said:


> One word --- KOI!!!! MY PETCO US STARTING TO CARRY KOOOOIIIII! SOMEONE HELP MEEEE!!!!!


Help you with what? Because if it is to help you find a reason to get him, I'm great at that.:lol: LOL


----------



## Devyn

DangerousAngel said:


> We went to out LFS today and saw 3 Koi Bettas!!! Only $40 each .__. URGH, one was white with black splotches and orange spots, he looked like a normal size, the middle one was kind of red and whiteish splotched, he was SO tiny, the other one was normal sized and was white, black, and red..Ohh how I wish I could have gotten them!




Next time you go in take pictures!! Koi's are awesome!


----------



## Olivia27

Saw a HMDT version of Cobalt (last fish in my sig pic) last week. Procrastinated in taking pics and now he's gone  I really wanted to put him up here. Pretty sure I'm not the only blue BF fan.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Devyn said:


> Next time you go in take pictures!! Koi's are awesome!


I will!! 

Ooh, Olivia, I love those blue Butterflies! We don't get very many over here.


----------



## Magdalen

ThatFishThough said:


> One word --- KOI!!!! MY PETCO US STARTING TO CARRY KOOOOIIIII! SOMEONE HELP MEEEE!!!!!


Oooh so have my Petco.... I may have walked out with one. Looks like he hadn't been there for long.

I went in there to get something for velvet and I walk out with a fish. Koi are a weakness.


----------



## ThatFishThough

He was sold when my neighbor went to Petco today.... Is it weird that I have a picture of their fish from before they bought them?


I swear to god, I will get a Koi someday. Dangerous, if I find a Yellow/Orange s/he will be mine.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Just like I promised! Sorry it's so crappy, I was trying to keep it on the down low that i was taking a pic


----------



## Devyn

DangerousAngel said:


> Just like I promised! Sorry it's so crappy, I was trying to keep it on the down low that i was taking a pic




Awesome!!!! Wish they were closer pics but I can still see! They look really nice from what I can see though!


----------



## SilviaAndScales

I saw this beautiful DT yesterday at a local petco. Ugh... I wanted to buy him so bad. He was super active in comparison to some I've seen, too. Maybe someday when I don't have a rescue I can buy a DT like him. His colors were amazing.


----------



## Euro

-heavy breathing- koiiiiii


----------



## Olivia27

$34.99 though??? 

Edit: Swimmyfins, rest assured that colors as such are actually pretty common. You'll probs see more like him soon


----------



## xBanditcatx

When I had gotten Valentine, there was a beautiful blue female next to him. I was so close to buying her, but Valentine's cute face and even cuter personality won me over. I only can hope that the female went to a good home and is kept in a large tank and not a bowl/cup. I doubt it though, all the males are gone first.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yeah, I was trying SO hard not to be noticed, since I know some stores don't like people taking pictures of the fish, maybe next time I'll try for some better pictures! 

LOL Euro

But yeah, the price is crazy, they do actually look of import quality up close, so maybe that's why they're so much. *shrug* It's still better than the $75 I paid for Speckles (he was originally $100)!


----------



## sindorei

guys... guys... HELP. TAKE AWAY MY WALLET. HALP. ANYTHING

http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-betta-fish-INSANELY-BEAUTIFUL-BUTTERFLY-RED-DRAGON-CROWNTAIL-MALE-/351724034674?hash=item51e462da72:g:FWwAAOSw3mpXKTWV


----------



## jadaBlu

givemethatfish said:


> UGH! I saw the prettiest ******-bluey-pinkey-marbley betta just now at Meijer. I have NO more room for more bettas, but Meijer takes such horrendous care of their fish. They must have just gotten a shipment in because over half the bettas were still alive (shocker). But poor little dude is doomed there. I wonder if I the old ball & chain would notice if I set up another tank . . .


I've snuck and did a water changes in that store before (nearly got caught one time) You could stop in and change his cup only. Bring spring water and a solo cup with you


----------



## Devyn

sindorei said:


> guys... guys... HELP. TAKE AWAY MY WALLET. HALP. ANYTHING
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/live-betta-...034674?hash=item51e462da72:g:FWwAAOSw3mpXKTWV




WOW how gorgeous is he!!!!!


----------



## BettaBoy11

LOL! I laughed at the title of that crowntail. 'Insanely Beutiful' Yup! Pretty much.


----------



## trilobite

Orange and blue dragon hmpk... I got home from work and saw him on fb, got all excited but then I saw the fatal "buy it now" written underneath... 
A piece of me died inside :-(


----------



## Crash

Olivia27 said:


> $34.99 though???
> 
> Edit: Swimmyfins, rest assured that colors as such are actually pretty common. You'll probs see more like him soon


I know right? Dang. The most expensive the kois at my LFS have gotten is $25, then when they weren't selling well he dropped the price to $20 :lol:


----------



## RMKelly

Saw a beautiful blue and black rosetail boy at a local fish store...he's been in there for a few weeks now, always greets me when I walk in. Only problem...I'm looking for a Black Orchid CT boy...so its either one or the other. I feel so torn!


----------



## SilviaAndScales

I won't be able to get this guy from Aquabid but... Oh my god he's the most beautiful mustard gas (would that be accurate since he's red?) that I've ever seen. Plus the partial mask is lovely. Ugh I'm in love but I can't buy him.


----------



## ThatFishThough

I think he'd be just a Multi. MG refers to the blue body, yellow fins, and black band around the edge.


----------



## Gariana

I was on a work related trip to another city and had time to go to a fish store. I'm usually not a fan of veiltails but I found an absolutely gorgeous boy: his body was deep emerald green with a hint of blue and his tail had a wide peach colored stripe from base to tip. So beautiful! It was so hard to leave him there...


----------



## Devyn

Hi guys! Just got back from Petland Aquarium and notice they were selling bettas labeled as "Blue Mustard Gas" and they were listed for $59.99!!! Is it just me or are these guys priced ridiculously?!?! 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossroads

For those fins and that form, absolutely.


----------



## lilnaugrim

And he's a tail biter to boot! Not even a real MG, ugh, I hate how they throw the color names around like that! I mean, I would probably classify him as an MG but he's not "real" if that makes sense? Anywho, I'd probably never pay that price for a Betta fish, a Discus? Suuuree! lol but no Discus in my life!


----------



## Devyn

Crossroads said:


> For those fins and that form, absolutely.


 
Ya I thought the same thing! I was like are these people nuts?! 



lilnaugrim said:


> And he's a tail biter to boot! Not even a real MG, ugh, I hate how they throw the color names around like that! I mean, I would probably classify him as an MG but he's not "real" if that makes sense? Anywho, I'd probably never pay that price for a Betta fish, a Discus? Suuuree! lol but no Discus in my life!




I feel bad for them, there is no way someone is going to pay that price when they look like that..it's such a shame. They're going to be there for a very long time. Grrrrr


----------



## Crossroads

Some boys I'd have taken home if I had the space. Especially the white guy and the piebald


----------



## sindorei

this pretty thing is at my work. I won't get him because space but ugh dowant


----------



## ashleynicol3

sindorei said:


> this pretty thing is at my work. I won't get him because space but ugh dowant




Oh man, I dunno if I would be able to resist him haha


----------



## BettaStarter24

This guy is at my Petco now.


----------



## Magdalen

BettaStarter24 said:


> This guy is at my Petco now.


Wow... nice little guy. Did you get him?


----------



## MysticSky22301

He looks like my boy mouse @ Betta starter


----------



## Crash

I begged my boyfriend to take me to Petco to kill time today :lol:

Big mistake, there was a GORGEOUS opaque white plakat boy with turquoise/blue scales here and there, and with blue eyes to boot. Ergh, I'm a sucker for opaque whites :|
He had some clouding going on with his eyes though, and was $16 which I couldn't drop on him at the time...This hobby is such a struggle sometimes :lol:


----------



## BettaStarter24

Magdalen said:


> Wow... nice little guy. Did you get him?


No I didn't. I did get a little girl though. Sorely tempted to go back to get either him or another CT female I have had my eye on for a bit. Not sure though. I already have 13. I do have one that I'm not sure if he's going to be around much longer but I don't have the space for another set up atm.


----------



## Magdalen

BettaStarter24 said:


> No I didn't. I did get a little girl though. Sorely tempted to go back to get either him or another CT female I have had my eye on for a bit. Not sure though. I already have 13. I do have one that I'm not sure if he's going to be around much longer but I don't have the space for another set up atm.


I'd go back for him haha. Who am I to talk tho? I was going to wait until a few pay checks and get a nice one on aquabid, but instead I got a giant plakat.
But that's it for me. I still have to figure out how I'm going to arrange everyone now.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Magdalen said:


> I'd go back for him haha. Who am I to talk tho? I was going to wait until a few pay checks and get a nice one on aquabid, but instead I got a giant plakat.
> But that's it for me. I still have to figure out how I'm going to arrange everyone now.


um....about that...I stopped by today on my way to the bank to deposit my tips from last night and I may or may not have grabbed him. They gave me 20% off though since he'd been there so long.


----------



## Magdalen

BettaStarter24 said:


> um....about that...I stopped by today on my way to the bank to deposit my tips from last night and I may or may not have grabbed him. They gave me 20% off though since he'd been there so long.


Well, we're in good company haha. He is lovely. Have you gotten more pictures?


----------



## BettaStarter24

My phone will only let me post one at a time


----------



## BettaStarter24

Here's the other good one I have


----------



## Magdalen

Oh he is lovely. I'm glad you got him.


----------



## Sleepykitty

There were so many beautiful bettas at Petco today! I had a 10 gallon tank up at college and a 10 gallon "vacation" tank at home for when I brought Comet back and forth during breaks so after graduating I had a completely fishless tank (which clearly needed to be filled ASAP). It was so hard to only choose one betta! There were several Halfmoon Kings that had BEAUTIFUL colors and they were HUGE. Definitely at least 3 inches from nose to tail. I had seen Kings before but NEVER that big. I really thought about picking up the nearly black one with bright turquoise and red streaks on his side and fins but I wasn't completely sure about tank size requirements for a King. (I assume 10 gallons would be big enough but...) I can't even begin to talk about how many beautiful bettas there were... (A couple unfortunately had their iridescent coloring starting to spread over their eyes.)

I ended up grabbing a little white delta tail with a pale orange/yellow band from the top of his mouth to his dorsal fin. His fins are perfectly transparent aside from a tiny bit of white along the base. I think he's gonna be named Blaze but that depends a little on how/if his colors change over the next few days.


----------



## MysticSky22301

I really need to stay away from aqua bid omg so many stunning fish<3


----------



## Devyn

Went to my local petco and saw this gorgeous boy!







I have no idea what he is but he was huge and absolutely breathtaking!

Also saw this big guy







he wasn't labeled correctly but I think he is a King dragon scale plakat? He was very handsome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilviaAndScales

Ugh... I went to go get another leaf hammock at a petco and this poor dragon scale boy caught my eye. I cannot financially afford to care for any more fish at the moment but man, he was beautiful. He seemed somewhat healthy but his fins were a little clamped and he was a bit floaty. Poor thing, his cello tail was lovely too.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I have never cried so hard over having to leave 2 babies at the store...If they are there next week, they're coming home. If we would have had more money today we could have gotten them. I just needed a filter.


----------



## SeemsFishy

Petco stahp.


----------



## SeemsFishy

stahp, petco.


----------



## Sadist

DangerousAngel said:


> I have never cried so hard over having to leave 2 babies at the store...If they are there next week, they're coming home. If we would have had more money today we could have gotten them. I just needed a filter.


Aww, look at their little clampted tails.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I know! They were SO cute!

That second boy is beautiful SeemsFishy!


----------



## halleyana

Made the mistake of looking at the betta display while stopping at my local Petsmart to pick up a new filter. I saw they had multiple cups in the back of the rows with yellow sale stickers on them for being close to their "sell by date". This one caught my eye and I told myself that when our company leaves I'll go back and if it's still there it's meant to be. I think it's really unique looking, and there doesn't seem to be anything physically wrong, besides being a little on the small side.


----------



## DangerousAngel

He is beautiful! I hope you can go back for him!! Our's don't have a 'Sell by date' What's up with that?


----------



## halleyana

I have never seen the stickers before either, but all the other ones with the sticker were not doing good and didn't look like they were going to make it at all.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Poor things!
I'll have to look for those stickers at our local Pet Smart and ask what it's all about.


----------



## halleyana

So I couldn't bear the thought of leaving him there and went back today to get him. He has settled into his temporary 1 gallon until his new tank comes in. He is a really cool iridescent color and seems to change colors depending on the lighting. I didn't realize how small he was until I placed him next to my other betta's tank, he sure didn't look that small in his little cup! His fins have a little damage, and I'm wondering if there is anything I can do for him, or if its just a time thing. The only thing he needs now is a name!


----------



## MysticSky22301

I'm hoping I can get back to Petco or order a couple online I need 2 more girls


----------



## Crash

halleyana said:


> So I couldn't bear the thought of leaving him there and went back today to get him. He has settled into his temporary 1 gallon until his new tank comes in. He is a really cool iridescent color and seems to change colors depending on the lighting. I didn't realize how small he was until I placed him next to my other betta's tank, he sure didn't look that small in his little cup! His fins have a little damage, and I'm wondering if there is anything I can do for him, or if its just a time thing. The only thing he needs now is a name!


Probably young, normally if they're really tiny they will grow a bit over the next few months (at least that's how mine end up, Renji was an itty bitty little thing when I got him and now he's a little thick fatty :lol: )

His fins don't really look that bad, a little tattered maybe but just give him time and TLC and he'll be growing them back out in no time  He's a pretty little guy!


----------



## fleetfish

Awww! Lovely boy, glad you got him out. I'd watch the fins for bloody edges and blackening/raggedness, but otherwise just keep his water clean.

The LPS had some new gorgeous fancy plakats in that I could have just scooped up, and I fell head over heels in love with a tiny red/white koi boy. He's very young, spunky, and curious ... he needs a name too


----------



## halleyana

Thanks! He certainly is special. I've named him Arlequin, and he is probably the most laid-back and personable betta I have ever had! He is getting a new tank tomorrow (must not look at other bettas while I'm there), but he makes the 1 gallon he is in look huge! I'll look out for his fins, but he seems to be doing better each day.


----------



## halleyana

halleyana said:


> (must not look at other bettas while I'm there)


So that didn't work, and there is a whole new set with discount "sell by" stickers on them (including a peach VT, cello HM, and gorgeous red/white/blue butterfly). Must resist!


----------



## ThatFishThough

Oh, come on. We need at least pictures! If not, a new fish!


----------



## BettaStarter24

This guy had the biggest pecs!


----------



## Amberjp

This post makes me so happy I don't need my moms permission to get lots of bettas when my tank is ready

It also made me realize that we all have a serious problem lol and that I feel sad and guilty about all of the bettas at my local LFS


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Went to petco 2 weeks ago to get a nerite snail and dared to look at bettas.There were 4 gorgeous kings (2 regular 2 halfmoon) there I really wanted to take home!!
2 were blue and black no red (red hue in photo is reflection of my hand), one was a darker blue than the other, both were clamped but responsive


And 2 halfmoon king plakats (i really like the second one)





Also this regular plakat boy with metallic blue outlined in black, and yellow fins



Went back again last week, this sexy king was still there

'paradise' male aka we made up a new name to sell our deltas, photo doesn't do his colors justice, so stunning!



edit: ugh I don't know why some of these photos are larger than others... photobucket is being a [censor] for me.


----------



## MysticSky22301

So many beautiful fish! Being on this site has made me picky about my Bettas I don't go for spoon heads or bumpy lines with pretty color any more I know what I'm looking at and it's made a big difference in the quality of life my fish have. My recent missed opportunities are on eBay beautiful " damaged" fish usually just with a torn fin or something going cheap <3 I'd take them in a heartbeat if I had the extra money I've gotten a soft spot for EE and even metallic green so beautiful


----------



## ThatFishThough

*squee* That fist King HM, though. So cute!!


----------



## halleyana

Went back to buy plants today (really to check on the "discount" guys). A few of the ones I saw last week were still there, and now 40% off  

Here's a few pics of the red/white/blue "premium" butterfly (he looks darker colored now and its hard to see from the pics but he really is gorgeous). A few of the others were the peach VT from last week (not looking so hot anymore) and a neat dragon scale. There were quite a few more with discount stickers, and the ones I recognized from last time don't look too good. The store doesn't look like they have gotten any more bettas, so maybe they have learned their lesson about getting too many at once. 

In happier news my little discount guy is doing great, his curled fins are slowly uncurling and he is getting an iridescent blue tint to him.


----------



## Amberjp

Aw, it's a shame that I don't have my new tank set up otherwise I would take them. I hope they find a good home, that VT isn't looking so good


----------



## SilviaAndScales

halleyana said:


> Went back to buy plants today (really to check on the "discount" guys). A few of the ones I saw last week were still there, and now 40% off
> 
> Here's a few pics of the red/white/blue "premium" butterfly (he looks darker colored now and its hard to see from the pics but he really is gorgeous). A few of the others were the peach VT from last week (not looking so hot anymore) and a neat dragon scale. There were quite a few more with discount stickers, and the ones I recognized from last time don't look too good. The store doesn't look like they have gotten any more bettas, so maybe they have learned their lesson about getting too many at once.
> 
> In happier news my little discount guy is doing great, his curled fins are slowly uncurling and he is getting an iridescent blue tint to him.



Aww that butterfly's eyes are so cute! Idk if I'd have the self control to stop myself from buying that blue-eyed beauty. At least your new guy is doing well.


----------



## halleyana

SilviaAndScales said:


> Idk if I'd have the self control to stop myself from buying that blue-eyed beauty.


I'm not sure if I do either... If I hadn't had someone with me pointing out how I just got James Pond and don't really have room for another, he would have gone home with me today!


----------



## SilviaAndScales

halleyana said:


> I'm not sure if I do either... If I hadn't had someone with me pointing out how I just got James Pond and don't really have room for another, he would have gone home with me today!


Lol James Pond! That's adorable!


----------



## BettaStarter24

Aqua Aurora said:


> Went to petco 2 weeks ago to get a nerite snail and dared to look at bettas.There were 4 gorgeous kings (2 regular 2 halfmoon) there I really wanted to take home!!
> 2 were blue and black no red (red hue in photo is reflection of my hand), one was a darker blue than the other, both were clamped but responsive
> 
> 
> And 2 halfmoon king plakats (i really like the second one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this regular plakat boy with metallic blue outlined in black, and yellow fins
> 
> 
> 
> Went back again last week, this sexy king was still there
> 
> 'paradise' male aka we made up a new name to sell our deltas, photo doesn't do his colors justice, so stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> edit: ugh I don't know why some of these photos are larger than others... photobucket is being a [censor] for me.


Ugh...if only I had space and money...I would totally ask if that sexy king could be shipped to me lol. Love Love LOVE him! but my 20g is occupied by my 2 year old HMPK Misha and money issues...if you were willing to just give him to me ;P


----------



## Aqua Aurora

BettaStarter24 said:


> Ugh...if only I had space and money...I would totally ask if that sexy king could be shipped to me lol. Love Love LOVE him! but my 20g is occupied by my 2 year old HMPK Misha and money issues...if you were willing to just give him to me ;P


Sorry but I don't do that big of a $ loss for a raok. My raoks at most are worth about $10-15 (excluding shipping). It costs roughly $34 to buy and ship that fish.


----------



## BettaStarter24

I know I was joking


----------



## ThatFishThough

Legit A++ breeder Plakats. AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1466679338 - +++VIVA FANCY HMPK 202+++ - Ends: Thu Jun 23 2016 - 05:55:38 AM CDT


----------



## halleyana

Was on the other side of town and stopped into a different Petsmart than my usual to pick up blood worms as a treat for my boys. They had the cleanest cups/healthiest bettas I have seen in a box store ever. The employees were changing the water and pointed out their favorite bettas for their personalities (faith in Petsmart kind of restored).

So here is a pic of the most vibrant HM I have seen in a while, who is apparently infamous for his adorable "feed me" wiggle.


----------



## MysticSky22301

I missed a female butterfly HM today, she had a green body and red and orange fins <3 I think the eBay seller incited a bidding war -_- I did manage to get the green and black one and an orange finned Cambo but I would have done a happy dance to get the HM butterfly and the green one!


----------



## RMKelly

I went into a pet store that I haven't been in for a while and a saw a male Mustard Gas CT, if only I had $10 and spot to put him. He was so pretty and it's so rare to find a Betta other than reds and blues in that place.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Oh I love my MG CT. Definitely worth making room for.


----------



## Shiba

I've seen some bettas that I wish I could have bought.

There's one color that I'm after and I saw a similar one at my local PetCo but I decided against it. Maybe if he's still there when I go pick up the 20L I _might_ grab him. I'm waiting to see what my LFS gets on Wednesday.

I also saw a dying VT at my local Petsmart, poor guy had clamped fins, couldn't move at all and he had basically shredded everything  He was such a sickly pale too. I've seen him a few times now, I've been tempted to get him and buy a 2.5 just to help the poor thing but space is a big issue for me.

I also saw this blue and white butterfly HM, a Koi HMPK and I almost want to say like a pink and black rosetail. Oh goodness he was beautiful, I was soooooo tempted.


----------



## MysticSky22301

My 2 new girls weren't the colors of the pictures of the one I thought was green and black is actually an orchid hm and the orange one is a Cambo hm still lovely and i wouldn't trade that orchid !


----------



## Eduielil

I don't know if this technically counts, but when I went back to the store I bought Burt in, I saw the whole shelf full of bettas. I shouldn't have stopped to look, but I did. They were all gorgeous, of course. I just hope they all go to good homes.

I also promised myself I wouldn't check out eBay, but I did this afternoon and saw a beautiful blush pink HM listed. He was so delicate looking (in a good way) and just stunning.


----------



## Crash

Made the boyfriend take me to Petco on Saturday, saw a white/blue marble PK guy with creeping diamond eye that was there near a month ago. Poor little guy  He's absolutely gorgeous too, caught my eye the first and second time I saw him. 

I have a lady coming for Finland and Fuji tomorrow, I may consider going back in a week or so and seeing if he's still there.


----------



## Shiba

He hasn't gotten away yet, I just don't think he's the "one" I'm looking for.

I've been chasing this color for a bit now and I saw him at my PetCo when I went to pick up a 20L but I wasn't excited to see him.


----------



## SilviaAndScales

Saw this lovely purple butterfly at a petsmart. Little guy was working on a bubble best. Too bad he was about to get a water change... Better luck on the next one, buddy. It was nice to see them doing some water changes, though.


----------



## Nova betta

they are both beautiful!


----------



## MysticSky22301

​


SilviaAndScales said:


> Saw this lovely purple butterfly at a petsmart. Little guy was working on a bubble best. Too bad he was about to get a water change... Better luck on the next one, buddy. It was nice to see them doing some water changes, though.


Is he actually purple or red off color? I've been DYING to find a true purple


----------



## SilviaAndScales

MysticSky22301 said:


> ​
> Is he actually purple or red off color? I've been DYING to find a true purple


He was pretty much purple. Maybe a bit of red in his fins but his body was definitely purple. He was so cute, reminded me of my Lafayette (my profile pic)


----------



## ThatFishThough

That is photoshopped, @ MysticSky22301. Sorry to break it to you, but there are no "true" purples. Most are metallic or Irid to create a purple look when in bright light.

ETA: This is the closest I could find on Aquabid. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1468537813

ETA2: This is a good example of the lighting. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1468642778


----------



## RMKelly

Last night, I decided to look at the Bettas in one of my local fish stores and saw this gorgeous male copper CT


----------



## Crash

Crash said:


> Made the boyfriend take me to Petco on Saturday, saw a white/blue marble PK guy with creeping diamond eye that was there near a month ago. Poor little guy  He's absolutely gorgeous too, caught my eye the first and second time I saw him.
> 
> I have a lady coming for Finland and Fuji tomorrow, I may consider going back in a week or so and seeing if he's still there.


anddd got him today  That means he was there for at least a month, I'm amazed he survived o.o lost heart when I didn't see him where he was the last 2 times, guess they moved him to a lower shelf since he was starting to look sickly.

Very lethargic and missing some scales on his face, but he really is something. Scaring the heck out of me though, I've caught him laying on his side at the top of the water quite a few times looking dead :shock:


----------



## MysticSky22301

Crash said:


> anddd got him today  That means he was there for at least a month, I'm amazed he survived o.o lost heart when I didn't see him where he was the last 2 times, guess they moved him to a lower shelf since he was starting to look sickly.
> 
> Very lethargic and missing some scales on his face, but he really is something. Scaring the heck out of me though, I've caught him laying on his side at the top of the water quite a few times looking dead :shock:



Are you treating him with anything?give him shallow water and some plants to rest on and keep that water clean! 


My little orchid CT girl sticks herself to the top of the water to sleep it's quite amusing when other people see it, she uses the water tension and just sticks there lol now she uses plants too but I watched her Do it twice before I figured it out.


----------



## RMKelly

MysticSky22301 said:


> My little orchid CT girl sticks herself to the top of the water to sleep it's quite amusing when other people see it, she uses the water tension and just sticks there lol now she uses plants too but I watched her Do it twice before I figured it out.


My blue and red bi-colour CT boy does that. Scared the crap out of me when I first saw him do it :laugh:


----------



## Sadist

I saw a cute little pastel double tail that was super interactive today. There were also some super flare-happy salamander EE geno guys that I wish I could have taken home. Pink is my daughter's favorite color, and they're as close to pink as I've seen. No room or time for another tank, though.


----------



## Crash

MysticSky22301 said:


> Are you treating him with anything?give him shallow water and some plants to rest on and keep that water clean!
> 
> 
> My little orchid CT girl sticks herself to the top of the water to sleep it's quite amusing when other people see it, she uses the water tension and just sticks there lol now she uses plants too but I watched her Do it twice before I figured it out.


Just some AQ salt and Indian Almond Leaf. I think he's just mostly sick from ammonia build up in the cup. My QT tub is wide and shallow so no worries there! I also left some blackworms in with him last night in case he felt like eating, and I can only find one this morning, so he must have ate them!

Ah yeah! That's pretty much what he's doing :lol: then when he slowly starts to tilt belly-up he wakes up really quick. I have him some floating water sprite but he doesn't seem to want to chill out in it.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

A double tail plakat, has a sexy long dorsal fin! Poor thing already has diamond eye (scales growing over eyes-so partially blind)










Cute lil' blue marble crowntail.. not typically a crowntail fan but like him.










Metallic scale plakat, cellophane(clear) in fins will get taken over by red with time










Elepahtn ear plaakt ooo tempting










Another ee plaakt but hard to see (murky freaking cups), yes he is a light pastel hue










Double tail plakat mustard (notice i like plakats? ^^)










This poor boy has been here for MONTHS, he's not double tail, he's actually a delta, he's bitten his tail (probably going mad from being in that awful cut so long) stunning color still though, jsut not a fan of the spoon head-ed-ness











There is a reason i don't usually go into petstores anymore.. and its the 8 betta tanks I already have running from lack of will power x.x


----------



## Aluyasha

Aqua Aurora said:


> Cute lil' blue marble crowntail.. not typically a crowntail fan but like him.


I would have totally bought this one. I have been wanting a CT for a while.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Well I broke down ad got one of 'em. the mustard dtpk








Aug photo of the one i got yesterday










2 I didn't buy but liked:
pastel hm









mellano dt









Btw the ones in the quote below are still there after a month, poor things


Aqua Aurora said:


> A double tail plakat, has a sexy long dorsal fin! Poor thing already has diamond eye (scales growing over eyes-so partially blind)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ee plaakt but hard to see (murky freaking cups), yes he is a light pastel hue


----------



## Aqua Aurora

at petco again yesterday, must have spend 20 minutes at the betta section! Really wanted to get this dalmatian vt boy, but the blue specks in his scales make me think hell marble blue

























This poor elephant ear half moon is missing an eye but he was in good spirits, had nice fins (was also tempted by him)

















2 other eehms there, really like the light hues

























A few other nice looking boys
cello hm








pale dtpk








I don't think he's dt, but that tail is split, very nice colors/sheen


----------



## BettaSplendid

Hmmm, I would go for that one eyed guy. Put him in with my shrimp! They would have more of a chance to get away, hehe.


----------



## MysticSky22301

I've passed on so many beautiful dt on eBay lately... I ALMOST bought a yellow ( I mean BRIGHT yellow) ee pair but I need reds for my project. I also passed on a green EE female and a blue one, and a super red pair, a pair of black dragons and my boy Pokey's twin .... So many stunning fish


----------



## BettaStarter24

This guy is at a nearby petco. His other eye is black as night. Gorgeous doubletail. Hope he goes to a good home


----------



## Sadist

Orange butterfly veil tail, at Walmart of all places. I don't have a place to put him.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

OMG I had to leave behind a platinum gold vt male at petsmart was sooooo tempted by him, but no place for him poor thing was clamped up but lovely clean colors.


----------



## halleyana

Someone tell me I don't have room for another boy.

Found this "dalmatian" boy who is MG colored with red spots on his fins and blue iridescent on his body, his fins aren't in the best shape, but his grumpy face is adorable.

The other boy was labeled as DT but it's kinda hard to tell. His coloration reminds me of a Monet painting. He was having a little trouble swimming, but there's something about him that drew me to him.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

halleyana said:


> Someone tell me I don't have room for another boy.
> 
> Found this "dalmatian" boy who is MG colored with red spots on his fins and blue iridescent on his body, his fins aren't in the best shape, but his grumpy face is adorable.
> 
> The other boy was labeled as DT but it's kinda hard to tell. His coloration reminds me of a Monet painting. He was having a little trouble swimming, but there's something about him that drew me to him.


red spots on yellow fins is also called "Armageddon"


----------



## halleyana

So I have no willpower and they were going to get rid of him today when they were "cleaning" the betta rack. He was a LOT more clamped/curled than the other day. $1.00 later he's home in a temporary one gallon, he's either going in a 10 or 20 depending on who he gets along with. He's colored up a ton already, can't wait to see him all settled in and healed up.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, I'm glad you rescued him from that! Poor boy, he's lovely!


----------



## fleetfish

I got a HM I was eyeing for over two weeks today from my LPS, and he's healthy and magnificent, filled with personality to boot. He's black, but when the light hits him right he shines greenish and he's got a butterfly band of white around the edge of his fins ... I think he may be a black lace


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Aqua Aurora said:


> OMG I had to leave behind a platinum gold vt male at petsmart was sooooo tempted by him, but no place for him poor thing was clamped up but lovely clean colors.


Soooooo I now have _10 _males >.>
















he's hanging out in a 10g qt tank with the begining of my sorority (don't worry! every is cupped and gets daily water changes). setitng up his tank over teh next week.

I also saw this mostly chocolate (tiny bit of blue in his fins) that i had a hard time not buying as well









and then there are some stunning boys at petco that have been there 2 or 4 weeks





























































halleyana said:


> So I have no willpower and they were going to get rid of him today when they were "cleaning" the betta rack. He was a LOT more clamped/curled than the other day. $1.00 later he's home in a temporary one gallon, he's either going in a 10 or 20 depending on who he gets along with. He's colored up a ton already, can't wait to see him all settled in and healed up.


Willpower is over rated anyways. ^^
[censor] just a dollar?! I'd go nuts buying tons of bettas if they were always that cheap after being on the shelves a few weeks!!


----------



## halleyana

Aqua Aurora said:


> Willpower is over rated anyways. ^^
> [censor] just a dollar?! I'd go nuts buying tons of bettas if they were always that cheap after being on the shelves a few weeks!!


I know...it's going to be a problem!! I was ready to just buy him anyways. One of the Petsmarts near me sometimes has discount bettas that are close to their "sell by" date which is how I ended up with James Pond. 

Side note: He is thoroughly unimpressed with his "rescue" and doesn't understand why he has to swim around plants and not just through them.


----------

